# The Hench Journal



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok so a bit of back ground started training with weights when I was 22 I weighed 8st 7 I was total beginner using mostly machines I didn't ready know what I was doing and and just picked it up as I went along 6months in and I was up to 9st 7 diet wasn't anything superb and didn't really drink shakes started college for 2 years doing sports and recreation 1st year and fitness health and excercise higher level for my second so weight training took a back seat student life and all that.

I raced bmx since the age of 8 til 16 but i've always had some sort of bike riding in my life getting really back into it at 22 which is still going strong today.

Started racing downhill mtb when I was 24, as I only weighed 10st at this time I knew I need to bulk up I trained hard for 1yr solid 5nights a week riding my bike for 2days solid at the wkends..the only gains I made was gettin ripped I didnt gain or lose weight!...why?..bad diet or lack of and my shitty sleepin pattern so quickly lost interest in the weights again and didnt touch a weight for around 2yrs carried on racing dh mtb and took up bmx again riding dirt and park for fun only!

2 years ago I took up the weights again thro a friend reffering me so I went down had a look....and I've never looked back this time I try to apply everything I learned in college I dont skip bodyparts I defo dont skip meals my sleep pattern could still be better tho..lol

Weight 2yrs ago 10st

Weight today 11st 7


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

My current training programme starting tomorrow goes like this:

Monday-legs

Squats 8x8

Quad ext 8x8

vertical leg press superset wide- narrow 3x12

Standing calve raises 3x40

Tuesday-chest

Incline db press 3x8

Bench press 5x6

Decline smiths 3x12

Incline db flys 3x10-12

Dips 3x8

Triceps

Skull crushers 3x8

Weighted dips 3x8

Superset cable ez pulldown 3x12

Rope pulldown 3x20

Wed-rest

Thurs-back

Deadlift 3x8

Widegrip seated row 3x12

Pull down med grip 3x10

Db rows 5x12

Pull ups x 3

Biceps

Preacher cable curls 5x5

21's x 3

seated incline curls

Fri-shoulders

Shrugs 5x8-12

Superset bb raise

side db raise 3x12

bb front press

Calves

Standing calve raise machine 10x10

Abs

Swiss ball crunches 3x30

Swiss ball pass backs 3x8-12

Crunch machine 3x10-12

Cable crunches 3x12


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Legs tonight woop woop!

Can't wait.........


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

more rest more size bud..

btw is your condition intended?

or more a case of how youve turned out?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> more rest more size bud..
> 
> btw is your condition intended?
> 
> or more a case of how youve turned out?


What would you suggest dude? Try and condense it into 3 training days mon wed fri?

A bit of both intended to put a little bit of size on but didnt expect to be so ripped with it..

think thats why I've got so into my bodybuilding and I dont have as much time to ride at the moment with work comitments and a wee one on the way in feb


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Today went like this:

Squats 60 60 80 85 90 95 100 105

Leg ext 63 70 77 84 91 98 98 98

Vertical legpress

Superset 150 200 250

Diet

Meal 1 banana ham sandwhich

Meal 2 tomato and mozarella pasta bake

Meal 3 matrix shake with 30g instant oats

Meal 4 ham sandwhich matrix shake with oats

Meal 5 roast chicken roast pots broccoli gravy

Meal 6 matrix shake oats


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Legs feel good today not that sore will kick in tomorow maybe.. defo need to go heavier from the start next wk will start with 80kg and work up to 115kg

6 RM is 130kg

Leg,ext was about right as was vertical press

Chest tonight hope my gym is quiet so I get a good work out sick of these people who train chest and arms like every night and hog the benches!..lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

8 sets on squats... You doing some kind of german volume training or something brocky?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

splinter said:


> 8 sets on squats... You doing some kind of german volume training or something brocky?


Lol nah mate just trying to mix it up a bit didnt even know ther was a name for that sort of training..

usually my training is based around is 4-5 excercises and 3-6 sets 8-10 reps


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Todays training:

Chest

Incline db press 38kg 40kg 42kg

Bench press 80 85 87.5 90 92.5 95

Decline smith 60 70 80

Incline flys 14 18 18

Dips 8 8 8

Bi's

Preacher cable curl 60 70 70 70 70

Ez bar 21's 10 12.5 15

Incline curl 14 14 14

Tri's

Ez bar Skullcrusher 25 30 30

Weighted dips 20 30 30

Superset pulldown 60 60 60

Rope 30 30 30


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Your doing that all today?

Far too many exercises I think.

Why not do 2 chest, 2 bis', 2 tri's? At a much greater weight, as you'll be too far fatigued at the amount of sets your doing, and not pushing properley. Also looks like your trianing on gear mate.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

nice lifting on the weight front


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

splinter said:


> Your doing that all today?
> 
> Far too many exercises I think.
> 
> Why not do 2 chest, 2 bis', 2 tri's? At a much greater weight, as you'll be too far fatigued at the amount of sets your doing, and not pushing properley. Also looks like your trianing on gear mate.


Its over a 3 day split..legs monday, chest tri and bi tuesday and back and shoulders friday?

What do you mean 2 chest 2 bi and 2 tri?...is that excercises? I would do 4 3 and 3 but anything less than that I would like I didnt get a proper work out..I've always trained 5-6 excerises on big muscle groups and 3-4 on smaller or more never less times I have tried this it didnt feek right

I also used to train 5-6 times per week did this for around 18month I realise now that was to much managed to cut it down to 4 nights the last 3 months and now for this programme just a 3 day split

Do you think I'm still doing to much?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

GALTONATOR said:


> nice lifting on the weight front


Cheers mate!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yesterdays diet

Meal 1 banana ham and mayo roll

Meal 2 ham and mushroom tagliatellie

Meal 3 boditronics mass attack heavyweight

Meal 4 ham and mayo roll

Meal 5 spagetti bolonege

Meal 6 boditonics mass attack heavy weight and a cream doughnut


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Legs are a little tight today for monday mainly hams and gluts

Chest is wrecked from yesterday gonna be really tender tomorrow I think..love it!

Same goes for tri's


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Brockyboy said:


> Its over a 3 day split..legs monday, chest tri and bi tuesday and back and shoulders friday?
> 
> What do you mean 2 chest 2 bi and 2 tri?...is that excercises? I would do 4 3 and 3 but anything less than that I would like I didnt get a proper work out..I've always trained 5-6 excerises on big muscle groups and 3-4 on smaller or more never less times I have tried this it didnt feek right
> 
> ...


Maybe do legs on the friday? They'll rest over the weekend then! Specially with you doing all that furniture moving, last bloody thing you want is doms all week.

Your like my training partner brocky, masses amounts of exercises hitting every angle possible. Dont get me wrong it does work, but I dont think you'll be lifting at your heaviest potential if your doing so many exercises. If you went from say 10 exercises per session to say 6... really racked up the weight. Did 3 heavy working sets..around the 10 rep mark. (starting off with 70% ish of your 1rm). You might grow that little bit more. I got a feeling you could lift heavier, if you did less sets. Your clearly quite strong in some areas.

I've seen your pics, and your cut too f00k. Im guessing your looking to add more mass in particular with the pro hormone use?

Interesting your doing biceps and triceps on the same day. Maybe add shoulders and tri's to chest day and put bi's with back? Have a little google of push/pull/legs... im doing it at the moment with a view to increasing strength alongside mass (5x5, 3 exercises on push/pull day)... Less sets and more reps on leg day though.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

splinter said:


> Maybe do legs on the friday? They'll rest over the weekend then! Specially with you doing all that furniture moving, last bloody thing you want is doms all week.
> 
> Your like my training partner brocky, masses amounts of exercises hitting every angle possible. Dont get me wrong it does work, but I dont think you'll be lifting at your heaviest potential if your doing so many exercises. If you went from say 10 exercises per session to say 6... really racked up the weight. Did 3 heavy working sets..around the 10 rep mark. (starting off with 70% ish of your 1rm). You might grow that little bit more. I got a feeling you could lift heavier, if you did less sets. Your clearly quite strong in some areas.
> 
> ...


Sound man cheers for that will try switching legs to friday and training Chest tri's and shoulers and back and bi's will stick to the programme I'm using just now then switch it up to a push pull routine like you've suggested..

Yeah looking to add as much mass as possible the pro hormones my target weight used to be 12st now I'm thinking I want to be up around 13-14st


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Brockyboy said:


> Sound man cheers for that will try switching legs to friday and training Chest tri's and shoulers and back and bi's will stick to the programme I'm using just now then switch it up to a push pull routine like you've suggested..
> 
> Yeah looking to add as much mass as possible the pro hormones my target weight used to be 12st now I'm thinking I want to be up around 13-14st


Mate i've no doubt in my mind you can reach 13-14 stone.... how tall are ya?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Brocky if your happy with what your doing then dont change it.

If you want to do more sets and reps then so be it.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

splinter said:


> Mate i've no doubt in my mind you can reach 13-14 stone.... how tall are ya?


Thanks bud may take a while..lol

I'm 5ft 8


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

rest day today

Meal 1 2 pineapple cream cakes

Meal 2 bolonege roll

Meal 3 macaroni cheese

Meal 4 bolonege roll

Meal 5 chilli and rice

Meal 6 mass attack heavy weight

Meal 7 mass attack heavy weight


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Why so low on protein Brock ??


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Why so low on protein Brock ??


I usually drink shakes inbetween meals..was flat out at work today that was best I could do...used to well stress me out if I didnt get my protein in, doesnt happen offten tho so I'm learning to deal with it..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yesterday was another rest day

Meal 1 matrix shake

Meal 2 2x small bbq pizza

Meal 3 matrix shake

Meal 4 mass attack heavyweight

Meal 5 half a heavyweight

Meal 6 roast spuds and 3 chicken kiev's

Meal 7 half a heavyweight


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Today was back and shoulders

Deadlift 110 130 140 x8

150 x5

160 x3 PB

Seated row 77 77 77 x 12

Pulldown 70 70 70 x8

Pullups x3

Shoulders

Shrugs 100 120 120 130 130

Superset barbell raise

Dumbell side raise 12x3

Barbell front press


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Recap for the week then

The new programme's working well decided to drop decline press from chest day and dumbell rows from back as I feel I'm getting enough from the rest of my programme

Going to switch training chest tri and shoulder to Monday

Back and bi's to wed and legs on a friday...

Haven't trained chest on a monday for about a year reason being everyone including they mother and even ther dog trains chest on a monday back I used to do on a friday as it fatiques quickly for the next 2days no use when carring furniture....will see how next wk goes


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Maybe do chest on a wednesday? Tis what im doing at the moment.

Monday to a bodybuilder is like sabbath to a religous person on a sunday... they go church but us weightlifters do chest.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

splinter said:


> Maybe do chest on a wednesday? Tis what im doing at the moment.
> 
> Monday to a bodybuilder is like sabbath to a religous person on a sunday... they go church but us weightlifters do chest.


Haha yeah totally!..good idea man I'll try that

Been lookin at push/pull routines will have one ready for 6wks time..less excerises less reps all out strenghth programme..lookin to hit 200kg on the deadlift in the next 4-6 months


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lower back still in bits today after deads on friday..

Will train chest shoulder and tri's tonight and rest back properly till wed

Will post tonights training progress later.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Brockyboy said:


> Haha yeah totally!..good idea man I'll try that
> 
> Been lookin at push/pull routines will have one ready for 6wks time..less excerises less reps all out strenghth programme..lookin to hit 200kg on the deadlift in the next 4-6 months


Good stuff.

Im doing strength training at the moment, 5x5 stuff for push/pull days (not legs). Really takes it out of you I find.

Whats your PB deadlift at the moment?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Its 160kg for 3

Gonna go for 170 this week

What's your pb mate?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Monday night

Chest

Incline db 40kg 42kg 44kg x8

Bench 70 80 90 100 105 x6

Flys 18 22 22 x10

Dips 10 10 10

Tri's

Skull crushers ez bar 25kg 30kg 32.5kg x8

Weighted dips 40 40 40 x8 last set manged 4reps

Superset cable pulldown 60 70 75 x12

Rope pulldown 30 40 40 x20

Shoulers

Superset x3 bb front raise x12

db side raise x12

bb front press x12


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight rest night

Current weight 11st 12lb


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lower back still giving me doms

Will train legs tonight wanna be 100% for doing back so leaving that friday hopefully get 170kg dead lift


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Brockyboy said:


> Its 160kg for 3
> 
> Gonna go for 170 this week
> 
> What's your pb mate?


I think I did 180kg for like 2 reps. But form was awful.

Im working my way up on partials now though.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

splinter said:


> I think I did 180kg for like 2 reps. But form was awful.
> 
> Im working my way up on partials now though.


You'll be up at 200kg in no time!

I find partials really good for progressing add 10kg more than usual and do a couple sets and then hope fully I can do that weight the following week from the floor...i used 15's last week so was going a little lower than normal think that why my lower backs still feeling it a week later!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night was leg night

Squats 60 80 100 x8 110 x4

Cut squats short lower back was fatigueing and quite painfull after last fridays monster sesh

Leg ext 48kg 10x10 30sec rest

Vert Leg press 200kg 3x12


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

If you get the chance read Beyond brawn. In it there is a chapter on the authors deadlifting cycle, good read.

I followed his advice started at easy weight and added small amounts every week, one set of 15 reps every week after warm up.

In 5 months I went from doing 100k x 15 easy reps to 180k x 15 hard reps.

Was enjoyable but took its toll on my knees, lol. each rep from the floor.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

mightymariner said:


> If you get the chance read Beyond brawn. In it there is a chapter on the authors deadlifting cycle, good read.
> 
> I followed his advice started at easy weight and added small amounts every week, one set of 15 reps every week after warm up.
> 
> ...


Awesome man I need to get that book!

80kg improvement in 5wks is absolutly blinding progress!

Thanks mate


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Monday

Chest

Incline 40kg 44kg 44kg x8

Bench 80 90 95 100 100 x6

Db fly 20 20 20 x10

Dips 12 12 12

Tri

ez skullcrusher 30kg 35kg 35kg x8

Weighted dips 40 40 40 x8

Superset pulldown 70 75 80 x12

Ropes 40 40 40 x20


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tuesday = REST night!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Wednesday

Legs

Squat 60kg 60kg 100kg 110kg 120kg 130kg x8

140kg x3 PB

Quad ext 63kg x8 30sec rest between sets


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thursday rest night


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Friday

Back

Deadlift 120kg 140kg 150kg x8

Seated row 77kg 3x8

Pulldown 70kg 3x10

Bi's

Ez preacher curl 20kg 3x8

Hammer curls 14kg 3x8


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Training this week will be light thanks to 3 heavy handed bouncers at the weekend....PRICKS!..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

New routine

Goal mass and strength

MONDAY

Chest

Bench 5x10 (3 working sets)

Incline 3x10

Flat bench DB 3x10

Tri

Seated dip 3x12

Ez skullcrusher 3x10

WEDNESDAY

Legs

Squats 5x8 (3 working sets)

Vert leg press 3x10

Leg ext 5x12

Front squat 3x10

Calves

FRIDAY

Back

Deadlifts 5x8 (3 working sets)

Weighted pullups 3x10

Bent over rows 3x8

BB shrugs 3x10

Bi

DB curls 3x12

Hammer curls 3x12


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yest

Back

Deadlift 100kg 130kg 160kg x8 170kg x2 PB

Weighted pullups 10kg 3x10

Bent over row 60kg 70kg 80kg x8

BB shrugs 100kg 120kg 120kg x10

Bi

DB curls 14kg 3x12

Hammer curls 3x10


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sunday...went out in ma dh bike for some side ways snow action awesome banter!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

No training tonight as the missus has me whipped into going to anti natal classes!..lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you`v forgotten your shoulders bud...

why not try doing them on mondays(precisly what i`m trying at the mo, that way they only get caned once a week..)

btw have you done a second t bullet cycle yet?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you`v forgotten your shoulders bud...
> 
> why not try doing them on mondays(precisly what i`m trying at the mo, that way they only get caned once a week..)
> 
> btw have you done a second t bullet cycle yet?


Lol my bad!..i did have shoulders written down for monday with chest and tri doing 5sets of shoulder presses I was probably stoned when I posted it up tho..lol

Yeah mate I'm a week in felt them kick in the day had the major horn all day!..can't wait to train chest tri and shoulder the moro night should get a beasting pump!

How did your 2nd cycle go?..lookin awesome in your avatar dude!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

honestly..

second time around cals didnt increase and other than feeling slightly leaner..

training was better this time..

i`m wondering whether you get a massive newbie type effect the first time round..

sounds a bit feeble i know but..

dont know what else to say about second cycle..

thanks bud, one of clients is an amateur photographer, so i`ll be bunging a few up lol..

he usually photgraphs gay pron lmao.. true tho..

and no ive been keeping me kecks on..

fcuking stonehead, lol i dunno....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol yeah I'm thinking that to

Might try do the 4 wks see if that does anything

I've only put on 4lb in a week and a half


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok so since I starting to do regular deadlifts in my training my posture has totally improved

Used to have like a bow in the bottom of my spine which made me slouch back on it when I was standing

But now I am defo noticing I am standing up straighter

All good!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Training back tonight

Gona go for 170kg deadlift at atleast 6reps

Might try 175-180 if all goes well

Will post results later tonight


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok diet has been s**t lately gettin back on it think I just need to post it up everyday so I know I will well when I see what I have eaten...

Today

Meal1 shake

Meal2 ham sandwich with lettuce & mayo

Meal3 same as above

Meal4 lunch shepards pie

Meal5 shake

Meal6 chicken and boiled pots

Meal7 pizza

Meal8 shake

Hows that!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok so just back from smashing back and bi's

Loving training at my new gym no heating blasting tunes as loud as you want and its 24hr!

Since starting above diet I've dropped a couple lb's not sure how tho its 2meals more than I was on before!..lol

Also just finished a 4wk cycle of t-bullets made around 7lb of lean as fcuk gains!..last cycle I gained 14lb but was really bloated not sure why it was different this time but hey.....

Pct I didnt run last time this time I'm running 6-bromo and androbolix

This is second day of pct not sure if its the pct but been in an awesome mood all day!..happy daaaaaays aha


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Training and diet going really well just now I have added 2 chicken breasts into my daily diet...

Trained chest tri and shoulder on Sunday

managed 130kg bench press for 1rep after chest new PB

Had metalica master of puppets blasting out the cd payer in the corner the pump was defo on!..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

thursday-legs

squats

warm up 2x 60kg

100kg x8

120kg x8

140kg x 4,4

Vert leg press

120kg x8

160kg x8

200kg x8

230kg x8

Hack squats

80kg x8

120kg x8

160kg x8

Leg exts

Plate10 5x10

BURST.com


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Todays diet

Meal1 ham sandwhich

Meal2 chicken breast with paprika and garlic

Meal3 tomato and mozzarella pasta bake

Meal4 ham sandwhich

Meal5 chicken breast with pesto

Meal6 shake with peanut butter

Meal7 as above

Meal8 pizza


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Jacked the pizza as the missus made me haggis mash and carrots with pepper sauce well tastey!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

finishing weight on the bullets a week ago was 11st.10 which then dropped to 11.7 after the wkend...

This wk tho from eating more and more often I've gained 5lb

Weighing in tonight at 11st.12lb wooop woop


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

More than me now you fat git lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just eat alot and keep your protein up and you will mate..

Yeah man I live in inverness how'd you guess?..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

London1976 said:


> More than me now you fat git lol


Cheers london I'll take that as a compliment!..lol

Really wanna hit 13st this year but keep lean with it


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Good stuff man...you got a decent place to train up ther?.

The forge 24/7 has got a huge equipment list...loads of strong man equipment haven't bren adventurous enough to use any of it yet tho!..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome that's about all your ever need!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how has your weight increased with 2 cycles bud?

i thought you were up to 12 stone from first cycle.

i`ll be honest i feel like i`m in the shape i was before my first cycle and i dont usually lose gains.

my training first cycle was poor to be fair but it was better the second cycle and results were not good.

i`m not knocking the product i`m just trying to work out whats gone on.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Cal..the first cycle I got up 11st 12lb but over the weeks after my first cycle pounds were dropping off here and ther went down as low as 11st 3lb

After my second cycle I was back up to 11st 10lb this time tho my protein intake is alot better eating more whole foods and not relying on shakes and also I'm taking test boosters...

The weight I've gained off my second cycle I think will be more maintainable as the gains ate dryer this time and I'm still gaining weight a week after finishing the cycle

The other thing that had changed is that I make sure I'm in bed by 11pm instead of around 2am like a used to do

My weight fluctuates alot specialy if I start getting into my bad habits again if late nights and poor protein intake


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

interesting..thanks bud


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trained back and bi's yesterday (saturday) trained at my old gym I was getting tyres for my car fitted from a garage across the road and I'm still a member until the end of march

Bent over rows

Warm up 60kg x10

80kg x10

95kg x8

95kg x8

Pulldown

56kg x12

63kg x10

63kg x8

63kg x8

Pullups

3x8

Shrugs

100kg x12

140kg x8

140kg x8

170kg x8 (strapped)

Upright rows

35kg 3x8

Hammer curls

16kg x10

18kg x10

18kg x8

Seated curls

18kg 3x8

Fired through that in about an hour gym was empty can safely say I was destroyed afterwards!

Was getting a bit of banter with a couple of the instructors on the way out one of them said I looked as if I'd put on about 5kg lean muscle since he seen me last which was about 3-4 wks ago...you gotta love days like that even the bird has said I looker bigger lately and that never happens..lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

do your shrugs look like squats matey?

i use 2x25kg plates and can barely do 3x10...

lol just asking..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Same here cal, 2x25kg plate @ 3x10, slow and good squeeze at the top.


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

Out of interest Brocky what series do you race in, I used to race in the NAMBA series about 10 years ago and just getting back into it, bikes have changed a lot in ten years!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Gaz2405 said:


> Out of interest Brocky what series do you race in, I used to race in the NAMBA series about 10 years ago and just getting back into it, bikes have changed a lot in ten years!!


Sda series bud...but I haven't raced in like a year entries and travel was getting to expensive


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> do your shrugs look like squats matey?
> 
> i use 2x25kg plates and can barely do 3x10...
> 
> lol just asking..


Lol squats??..do you mean am I bouncing the weight up and down legs looking like ther doing most of the work?..lol

Nah nothing like that my form is pretty good 170 I struggle with that's why I strap for that but 140kg I do raw with proper form squeezing and pausing for a sec before lowering


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

hams are still pretty tight from thurs

Chest to night canna wait min!

Still got around 2wks left on this programme before changing up to a 5x5 routine


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just back from training chest tri and shoulders what a sesh it was felt awesome!

Chest

Bench press

90kg x10

95kg x10

100kg x10

105kg x5

Incline bb press

60kg x10

80kg x10

80kg x10

Db flys 17.5kg 3x10

Cable flys

Plate6 3x10

Triceps

Weighted dips

20kg x10

30kg x10

30kg x10

Cable pulldowns

Cable ropes superset

3x10-12

Shoulders

Bb military press

40kg 3x10

Front press

30kg 3x10


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

So I'm still trying to increase the calories I've added in other shake and managing to hit up breakfast the last couple days thanks to the missus being off on maternity leave diet goes something like this now

Meal1 choco sugarpuffs and rocket fuel coffee

Meal2 chicken breat and half a ham sandwhich

Meal3 shake 2scoops whey 500ml milk 150g greek set yoghurt

Meal4 500g pasta based meal with sauce

Meal5 chicken breast

Meal6 shake same as above

Meal7 cheese pizza

Dropped one sandwhich and sub'd in the shake nutritionally it make more sense as struggle for time to scoff my face all day gotta eat when I can with just a 30min break a day


----------



## double_dutch (Feb 10, 2011)

does gravey have loads of salt?


----------



## double_dutch (Feb 10, 2011)

cheese pizza, is that right lol. dough and cheese cloggin u up.????

i pay alot of interest in the food u guys eat coz im always battling good and evil with food. one day im like right, keep it clean. then on the weekend im like **** it eat what u want but then i feel guilty! i see you have cheese pizza and gravey on stuff. im no bodybuilder, but i have muscle however i can only see it when i workout. ! its pissing me off i have been doin it for a year and your 2 years but u look good, i dont lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

double_dutch said:


> cheese pizza, is that right lol. dough and cheese cloggin u up.????
> 
> i pay alot of interest in the food u guys eat coz im always battling good and evil with food. one day im like right, keep it clean. then on the weekend im like **** it eat what u want but then i feel guilty! i see you have cheese pizza and gravey on stuff. im no bodybuilder, but i have muscle however i can only see it when i workout. ! its pissing me off i have been doin it for a year and your 2 years but u look good, i dont lol


lol I dino man people say I should be fat with how often they see me eat but I think I eat pretty clean during the day and I enjoy food so I like to eat what I want at night, I think it keeps me balanced because I know I would get bored of eating clean all of the time and probably just eat unhealthy all the time.

I'm no bodybuilder either for me its about getting bigger and stronger smashing pb's I'm only 11st 11lb with a 1RM bench of 130kg ,deadlift 170kg

When I started training I was 10st

What's your stats and goals you just need to set targets


----------



## double_dutch (Feb 10, 2011)

hey brock,

i dont wana take ova ur post so ill keep it sweet, i used to be a 16st fat piss head, almost lost my family so quit the booze and hit the weights, i got an olympic set up from home and i have cut down to 14st 9lbs, not at all ripped, big lad, look gud in a t-shirt and all that but in no way ripped, i only look good wen i have just had a session in my gym, i run every morn for 40mins and tend to eat no carbs in the week but wen fri comes i blow out on a few beers, steaks, crisps and bacon cobs right through til monday. i fell bad and sometimes really low for eating s**t all weekend. but im propa gaggin for friday... its been like this for years and i look like crap and wish i was in gud condition like u ! i need to find some kinda balance like u have!!! ps i gota really fast metabolism but i dont use it to my advantage!!!! thanks for ur help brock...peace


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

double dutch your prob being to strict during the week thats why your craving for the weekend. steak isnt a cheat food at all imo its the best thing you can eat. and a bacon cob (on brown bread) a couple of times a week aint gonna kill ya. try spicing your weekly diet up a bit so weekend isnt a blow out just anther day.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

^^^^ pretty much what I would of said

Just monitor your progress weekly figure out what works and what doesn't


----------



## double_dutch (Feb 10, 2011)

nice one guys, need to have a sit down and sort my diet out. safe


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

once you have done that post it up and peeps will help you tweek it.


----------



## double_dutch (Feb 10, 2011)

sound, ill start a new post


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Coolio man..any more questions and you know where I'm at..lol


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

good read brocky, keep it coming...

you like your ham mate dont you.....!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jonnymc said:


> good read brocky, keep it coming...
> 
> you like your ham mate dont you.....!


Cheers mate...yeah love my ham all meats really

Just started a 5x5 routine tonight so I'll be posting that up shortly posted it in another thread a few weeks ago but I've made a few tweeks since then.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night was legs

Squat

100kg x10

102.5kg x10

105kg x10

107.5kg x10

110kg x10

Hack squat

60kg x10

60kg x10

70kg x10

70kg x10

70kg x10

Vert leg press

200kg x10

200kg x10

200kg x10

200kg x10

200kg x10


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Managed to get down the gym and do some chest yest...

5x5 routine...doing what I can just now after my wee boy was born on sat 12march...

Lost 7lb since then bit gutted can't be helped tho...lookin lean as fook now tho..lol


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Congrats on your wee boy mate, fun times ahead.

I've been trying the 5x5 routine on push pull days but keeping higher reps on legs and having great results, Strength realy increasing quickly and breaking a few PB's, helped by t-bullets mind you but getting a great pump off of it.


----------



## Harvey1107 (Apr 3, 2011)

Congratz on the wee man!

Started following your journal, it's got me Interested! Keep

It up mate looming forward to more posts!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks mate...will be getting back into regular logging as of monday hopefully I'm back into routine now!..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Still finding it hard to train as regular and as hard I was before the wee man came along so I've opted to do a full body routine for just now..also wi the weather being so good lately I'm riding bmx all the time and trying to build up a new mtb for cycling to work and xc riding....

Full body goes like this :

clean and press 8x3

Bench press 8x3

Cable flys 8x3

Shoulder press 8x3

Deadlifts 8x3

Squats 8x3


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What weights you lifting mate? I've never been able to train as much with littlun on the scene, got another due in a few months too! Wouldn't change it for the world tho...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> What weights you lifting mate? I've never been able to train as much with littlun on the scene, got another due in a few months too! Wouldn't change it for the world tho...


Its just gettin the time always so much going on!

Bench is 90kg

Clean and press is 60kg

Squat is 110kg

deadlift 140kg

Current body weight is 11st 4lb


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Some good lifts there for your weight, fair play. You natty?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I was until aug last year I did t-bullets good size gains I did them again at the start if the year and the gains weren't so good...i defo won't do them again and I would never jab!

What about yourself you done any gear use?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

2/3's way through oral winny for what it's worth, wont do it again and prob wouldn't jab either - not a big needle fan at the best of times!

Had a good 6 months training last year while I was away just only recently got back into it so it'll be a year or two before I even think about going down those lines again.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

From what I've heard var is quite mild as its used to for children who have growth problems and for women


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Not been able to log in on my phone for a while bit been done much training the last 7wks just no time to head to the gym just moved house its a sweet pad so I'm mega happy ther...

I have had time to build a new for cycling to work.and for some fun up the local trails..takes me 30mins to cycle at a medium pace cardio's pretty sh1t just now so i'll be aiming bring that time right down over the summer..

In the weight side of things i've sourced my old bar and bench dumbell and hammer curl back from a mates so till winter comes I'll be training in the back garden..lol

Bench 90kg x8

4mile cycle 30mins

Target

Bench 100kg

4mile cycle sub 20mins


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Timed cycle to work today was 25min so already knocked 5min off in less than a week setting myself 6wks to get the sub 20min!

Chest and tri's are pretty sore the day after training on tues so all good ther

Might train back traps and bi the night tomorrow for defo tho!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Training really starting to pick up again now getting at least 2 traing sessions in a week

Session 1

Chest and tri's

Bench 85kg 3x8

Incline db 32.5 3x8

Incline flys 10kg 3x10

Skull crusher 30kg 3x10

Db extension 30kg 3x10


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Diets also starting to get back to normal protein intake its still a little low but I'll be adding aa couple more shakes into it soon, I wanna getting my eating up first so I don't start skiping meals and start relying on shakes as meals!

Meal 1 cereal usually musli

Meal 2 sandwhich

Meal 3 meat pie

Meal 4 baked beans, wholemeal roll with ham & let

Meal 5 ham roll

Meal 6 something cassarole, spag bol, roast chicken etc

Meal 7 extreme mass with 400ml milk


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Managed 22min on the bike to work today, fitness is coming back real quick my legs look better than they ever have!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

So it looks like I'm gonna be able to start training in the gym again from next wk!..the wee is in bed and settled by 8 so free's up some time for me to get back into some serious training!..its been nearly 4months since I trained with anything real heavy...

Hopefully the time will have done some good all the little niggles I had here and ther have gone and hopefully progress will be quick at the start like what you get when your a newbie not sure what my current body weight is, was 11st 7lb last time I stepped on the scales I know I've lost a bit of mass but still lookin pretty lean..............


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Actually can't wait to get back into deadlifts!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Well that's me signed back up the my old gym coz its closer to home bout 10mins by car or bike there's shortcut through a farm!..lol

I only quit my old gym coz I used to train after work so it was just to busy to get a decent training sesh that and people trying to talk to you, peaked off around 7

so now its put the wee man down for 8 and off to train

Training later gives me more time to eat I've always thought it was my diet holding me back I find it hard to keep anything down after training and don't feel hungry when I get home so sometimes not eatin for up 3-4 hours after I'd trained also I used to skip breakfast and not eat til 2hours after getting up reason being I have to drag my ass outta bed at the last min and not have time..lol....I'm up at 6.30 every morning now the boy gets his brekkie then I get mine.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last nights training went like this

Bench press 60kg 70kg 80kg x8

Incline db 30kg 32kg 32kg x8

Cable fly 25kg 3x8

Militry press 30kg 32.5kg 35kg x8

Db front raise 7kg 8kg 9kg x8

Lat raises 7kg 3x8

Tri pull down 60kg 65kg 70kg x8

Rope pull down 50kg x8

Dip machine 70kg x8


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Good to see you are back in a routine. All the best.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

mightymariner said:


> Good to see you are back in a routine. All the best.


Cheers mate, strengths a bit down but hopefully be back up to speed in no time!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Todays munch

Meal1 large bowl of musli

Meal2 2 banana's

Meal3 scotch pie

Meal4 sausage and noodles, shake

Meal5 beef cassarole with mozzarella cheese mash

Meal6 extreme mass


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Supps just now are:

Extreme whey

Extreme mass

Fish oils

Milk thistle

BCAA's

ZMA

Tribulas


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Fridays sesh

deadlift 100kg 3x8

Lat pulldown 63kg 70kg 77kg x8

Seated row 77kg 3x8

Wide grip pullup 3x10

Barbell curl unweighted 3x10

Twist curls 16kg 2x8

Hammer curl 16kg 2x8

Pb on deadlifts 140kg x8, 170kg x1

Training goal is get back to the above standard in 6wks before hitting new pb's!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just ordered

D-aspartic acid

HMB

L Glutamine

Taurine

Essential amino acids


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Why I chose D-aspartic acid

What is D-Aspartic Acid?

D-Aspartic Acid is the D-form of the amino acid aspartic acid. Supplementing with D-Aspartic Acid has been shown to on average increase testosterone levels in males by 45.5% in just 13 days!

Where to find D-Aspartic Acid:

D-Aspartic Acid is produced naturally in the body from the non-essential amino acid L-Aspartic Acid. Within the human body it is found in high concentrations in areas where hormone production takes place. The hypothalamus, pituitary gland and the testes therefore, all have high concentrations of D-Aspartic Acid.

Acetyl-L-Carnitine can also be referred to as

DAA, D-Asp

***PERFORMANCE BENEFITS

What are the performance benefits of using D-Aspartic Acid?

A recent study in the journal Reproductive Biology and Endocrinology, carried out on males aged between 27 and 67, showed that using a DAA supplement resulted in an average testosterone increase of 45.5%.

Because of its effect on increasing testosterone levels in the body, the benefits of supplementing with D-Aspartic Acid are numerous. Elevated levels of testosterone in males are associated with:

Increased strength and power

Faster muscle gains

Improved muscle to fat ratio

Increased energy and endurance

Faster recovery from exercise

Improved mood

Improved drive and focus

Reduced cortisol, leading to lower stress levels

Improved libido

High testosterone levels are often referred to as the 'holy grail' of bodybuilding and athletic performance. With the above benefits you can see why. What makes DAA an even more exciting supplement, is that it is totally natural and extremely cost-effective.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

HMB

Beta-Hydroxy-beta-methylbutyrate (HMB) is a metabolite of the branch chain essential amino acid Leucine. It has been shown to increase lean muscle mass and strength when used in association with weight or resistance training. HMB improves the body's ability to build muscle tissue by aiding protein synthesis and reducing protein breakdown induced by training. By reducing exercise induced muscle damage, HMB can improve muscle recovery and increase muscle strength. Supplementing with HMB can help in the maintenance and improvement of general well-being. It can also help decrease the rate of muscle glycogen breakdown during aerobic exercise leading to improved athletic endurance. HMB can benefit both strength and endurance athletes.

Summary of Benefits

Increases lean muscle gains

Prevents muscle breakdown (catabolism)

Increases speed of muscle repair andrecovery

Decreases body fat

Decreases cholesterol levels


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I read about D aspartic acid as an aid during PCT and will be giving it a try next month


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

mightymariner said:


> I read about D aspartic acid as an aid during PCT and will be giving it a try next month


Coolcool man, yeah its ment to really boost natural test worth a try I'm thinking!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Todays training

Bench press 70kg 80kg 85kg x8

Incline press 32kg 34kg 36kg x8

Flat bench flys 16kg 3x8

Pec dec 70kg 77kg 77kg

Weighted dips 15kg 3x10

skull crusher 30kg 3x8

Dip machine 77kg 3x8

Rope pulldown 50kg 3x8 (last set drop set)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

hey brockster - just browsin through your journal..you have defo made some serious gains.. what protein shake would you say gave you the best gains throughout your training - PS Im also nicking your diet to adapt to mine :becky:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> hey brockster - just browsin through your journal..you have defo made some serious gains.. what protein shake would you say gave you the best gains throughout your training - PS Im also nicking your diet to adapt to mine :becky:


I've used the cheapest shakes I could find really buyin some of the better ones when I had the money at the moment I use extreme stay away from cheap weight gainers tho they are gluepy and a mission to drinks you'll end up bining them. You just gotta eat man I used to go through the back of my work between breaks with a chicken breast and a bottle of water its hard especially when your not hungry the water helps keep it down, sometimes I find overtraining helps.

So just train hard and eat what you want when you want to who cares if its unhealthy I used to go to bed everynight wi 5bags of crisps and 5 choc biscuits you'll put on weight then cut out the crap eating when your wanting to cut and lean out.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Why use L-Taurine?

Athletes supplement with L-Taurine for a variety of reasons, including:

Building Muscle - Taurine acts as an insulin mimicker, transporting vital nutrients such as other amino acids and glucose into muscle cells. To this extent taurine is also a very effective cell-volumizer. It 'Super-Hydrates' the muscle cells which can trigger increased protein synthesis and reduced protein breakdown; both of which can increase muscle mass and strength.

Enhancing Mental Focus - Taurine is an inhibitory neurotransmitter. Simply put, it calms the brain and nervous system to help combat stress and anxiety. For a competitive athlete this can have obvious performance benefits.

Prevent Cramping - Taurine aids the movement of important nutrients such as potassium, magnesium, calcium and sodium in and out of our cells. Low levels of potassium can cause severe cramping during intense exercise.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night

Legs

quad ext 66kg x8

Squat 70kg 80kg 90kg x8

Vert leg press 200kg 200kg 220kg x8

Db Shoulder press 24kg 26kg 26kg x10

Side raises 8kg 9kg 9kg x10

Front raises 10kg 3x10


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Still training quite light will be increasing the weights a little next wk and for the next 4wks then I'm hoping to be back on pace and start going for some new pb's!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight back and bi

Widegrip pullups 3x10

lat pulldown 70kg 3x8

Seated row 77kg 3x8

One armed db row 32kg 3x10

Ez curls 30kg 32.5kg 35kg x8

Hammer curls 16kg 10-8-8

Widegrip bb curl 25kg 3x10

No deadlifts tonight tweaked my back on the vert leg press on wed so skipped them this week....was so tempted to just dl anyway and work through any pain but my sensible side came out must be getting wise in my old age...lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yesturday

Meal1 toast

meal2 meat pie

meal3 taglitelie, shake

meal4 ham sandwich tigerbread

meal5 same as above

meal6 extreme mass

Meal7 extreme whey

Meal8 beef cassarole

meal9 beef cassarole


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night:

Chest

Bench press 80kg 80kg 85kg x8

Incline db 36kg 3x8

Incline fly 14kg 16kg 18kg x8

Pec dec 70kg 75kg 75kg x8

Tri

Dips 20kg 3x10

Skull crusher 30kg 35kg 35kg x8

pulldowns 70kg 3x8

Rope pulldowns 50kg 3x8 (last set drop set)


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Weight 2 weeks ago 10st 9lb

Current weight 11st 0.2

The come back is on baby yeah!!!

Target 11st.7lb by end of aug!

12st+ by xmas woop woop


----------



## Wee G (Nov 22, 2010)

Good luck dude  Enjoy the kcals!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks gav....just hope I can do it!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night

Chest

benchpress 80kg 82.5kg 85kg x8

incline smith 70kg 75kg 75kg x8

cable flys 25kg 3x8

incline cable fly 25kg 3x8

Tri

Weighted dip 20kg 25kg 25kg x10

Db ext 34kg 38kg x8

Skullcrushers 35kg 3x8

Rope pulldowns 50kg 3x10 (last set drop set)

Delts

militry press 50kg 3x8

lat raises 9kg 3x8

Front raises barbell 3x8


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Been using the my fitness pal app all week

I'm finding it really helpful in hitting my daily macro count

If I can keep this up for 8-10 weeks I should see some good mass gains

I'm still a bit down on all my pb's so hoping the extra kcal's will get me ther quicker

The sooner the better as I really want to do a subL test and d/bol cycle!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night

Deadlifts 60kg 100kg 120kg x8

Failed at 140kg

Squats 60kg 80kg 80kg x10

Leg ext 55kg 63kg 70kg 3x8 superset

Current weight 11st 3lb


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> Been using the my fitness pal app all week
> 
> I'm finding it really helpful in hitting my daily macro count


I really need to start using it more frequently, I use it but I get lazy and miss things out which isn't good. If I wanna achieve my goals and monitor my diet to see what needs changing if I'm not making the necessary gains I need to use it religiously lol.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

The Trixsta said:


> I really need to start using it more frequently, I use it but I get lazy and miss things out which isn't good. If I wanna achieve my goals and monitor my diet to see what needs changing if I'm not making the necessary gains I need to use it religiously lol.


Lol yeah its easy done, I've been pretty good at filling it in each day slipped a bit yest but I know I ate well tho!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lower back feeling quite tight today

Diet for the week had been pretty much as follows

Meal1 100g oats and milk

Meal2 60g oats and whey

Meal3 2baked pots 60g mozzarella

Meal4 protein flapjack & banana

Meal5 60g oats and whey

Meal6 whey shake

Meal7 steak and veg/ mince and tatties/ cheeseburgers & roast tatties

Meal8 whey shake


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Think I'm gonna start training deads with squats, reason being I feel like my lower back has not fully recovered from training either squats our deads the 2 days before...

So weds will now look like this

Deadlifts

Squats

Clean & Press

This means I can concentrate more on upper back and traps on back day....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Smashed it in the gym the night everything is coming back way quicker than I thought it would....

Weighed myself tonight 11st 6lb

I put my rapid weight gain down to eating better than before and keeping training times to under the hour mark.....

Tonight then back, traps and bi

weighted pullups (med grip) 10kg 3x8

Pulldowns 70kg 77kg 84kg x8

Seated rows 77kg 77kg 84kg x8

Narrow grip palms

facing Pulldowns 56kg 3x8

Shrugs 100kg 120kg 120kg x8

Upright rows 40kg 3x8

21's 20kg

ez curls 30kg 3x8

Seated hammer curls 18kg 3x8


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Had a nice chilled day yest went for a cruise round town wi the wee man, ate pretty well to for a saturday!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Also purchased a couple boxes of glucose that i'll be adding to my shakes.....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Shakes now go something like this

1scoop whey

2scoops oats

2scoops glucose

350ml of milk

Think around 700kcal


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight I'm gonna deadlift my face off and squat til I drop!

Next week I plan to drop my reps and increase weights....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you take milk with all your shakes?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

up until recently ive always used milk in shakes..

recently ive cut down and my tum is much flatter..

i think the benefits of milk usually outweigh any bloat..

ive been looking at ways of getting good fats into shakes other than peanut butter and have been using hemp milk and flax seed powder and as an alternate soya milk..

is that unflavoured brocky?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

A spoon of Udo's or some extra cod liver oil should do it i'd have thought. I'm looking to cut milk out completely.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

doesnt sound pleasant tasting dude..thats the rub... lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll prob just take it on it's own so it doesn't balls up the whole shake!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

No cal its banana flavour!...i have 5kg unflavoured on its way which i'm gonna add crusha to!..

I've also started adding peanut butter to them!

Your right about cutting the milk out it does make your tum flatter!..but I'm trying to bulj just now and I find it so hard to bulk so all calories are needed just now..lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my sentiments exactly dude..

good luck with squats and deads and watch ya lower back..thats a double hit on it..

altho there isnt a more anabolic combo you could do... 

thats as close to a magic bean as there is...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Cheers dude...yep I always wear my belt!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last nights sesh

Deadlifts

100kg 120kg 122.5kg x8

125kg x4

127.5kg x1

Squats

50kg 80kg x8

100kg x4

Clean & press

50kg 3x8

Beast of a sesh was absolute fu.cked after!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Deads, squats and CP's all together - i'm not surprised! Good going lad.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Deads, squats and CP's all together - i'm not surprised! Good going lad.


Thanks mate!...its hard going but worth it used to still have permanent doms in my lower back from training back and legs seperate so hoping training them together will help...

Also leaves more time for training traps after back on friday which is back and bi day!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trained back tonight with traps and bi's in and out in 45min

Weighted pullups 15kg 3x6 good ones + 2 pulsed

Seated row 77kg 84kg 91kg x8

Lat pulldowns 77kg 82kg 82kg x8

Lat pulldown 63kg 3x10

Palm facing

Traps

Hammer shrugs 70kg 110kg 160kg x8

Reverse shrugs 60kg 90kg 110kg

bb shrugs 110kg 3x8

Bi's

Ez curls 30kg 35kg 40kg x8

Seated curls 18kg 20kg 20kg


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just picked up a new supply of protein I got delivered to my dads he's always in during the day so makes my life abit easier....70buck got me 5kg unflavoured whey 82%, 5kg dextrose and 1kg of caesinate from milk protein....I'm just gonna flavour them myself as I'm trying to save the coin just now I used bulk powders.

Crusha has taken lime flavour out again for a limited time only so i'll be getting couple bottles if that!...sick chocolate never really liked stawberry....

I wonder if you could use blackcurrent concentrate to flavour them???


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Weights still going up, nice one.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks man, had a few drinks on sat night I was at a wedding could only stomach spare ribs yest so dinno what strength will be like today!..lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

deadlifts and squats in one work out.. dayam!! Is that something just for your advanced lads or can anyone do this


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> deadlifts and squats in one work out.. dayam!! Is that something just for your advanced lads or can anyone do this


Haha nah mate pretty sure you'd be ok doing it to!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night was chest night was still a little tired after the weekend but I suprised myself...

Bench press 80kg 85kg x8, 90kg x7

Incline db 38kg 3x8

Incline flys 18kg 20kg 20kg x10

Pec dec 63kg 3x10

Weighted dips 20kg 25kg 30kg x8

Skull crushers 35kg 3x8

Rope pulldowns 55kg 3x8


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol soz gotta disagree there brocky..

theres more risks than benefits for jakkal pairing deads and squats..

only provisor is weights are soo low he shouldnt be able to hurt his lower back lol(soz bud)

so again focus on individual exercises and get the weights up before you do anything else..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dinno cal maybe...but I think like anything if he builds up to it he'd be ok...i mean my back is raw thursday friday starts to slacken by the end of the weekend....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night trained quite late 9pm missus was late home from work had a busy day at work myself emptied two 40ft containers full of furniture!

Deadlifts 100kg 120kg 130kg x6

135kg x2

squats 100kg 2x4

Clean & press 50kg 3x6

militry front press 50kg 3x6

Db side raises 8kg 3x8


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night

Back

weighted pullups 15kg 3x6

pull downs 77kg 3x6

seated row 84kg 3x8

Seated db bi curls 20kg 3x8


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good going on the mili press dude im on that weight now struggling a bit lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> Good going on the mili press dude im on that weight now struggling a bit lol


Thanks mate yeah i'm struggling to..lol

I've been doing a couple forced reps at the end of each set with a little knee bounce


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Got to be done I'm not upping till I can bang 3 sets of 10 out!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Good man think i'll work towards the same rep range i'm usually not one for cheating at the end of sets always kept my form pretty tight!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye same mate hence not making ten on my sets lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hit 130kg deadlift for 6 last night legs are giving in before my back now so its time to start training legs on a seperate night now will fi back to doing squats and legpress on fridays....

Bench is startin to come back up now to 90kg flat bench for 6rep, 38kg db incline 8rep


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dropped bicep curls from my routine to going to see if deads squats and back work is enough....

Leaning more toward a push/pull/legs routine which i'll post up later.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Is you mil press standing or seated Brock?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Is you mil press standing or seated Brock?


Usually standing mate, but i'm gona try seated smith mil presses to mix it up a bit!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

New routine

Chest

incline db press x3 sets

flat bench x3

incline fly x2

flat fly x2

Triceps

Weighted dip x3

rev close grip press x3

Delts

mil front press x3

db press x3

Back

deadlift x3

pulldown x3

pullup x3

seated row x3

BentOver row x3

Traps

bb shrugs x5

Legs

squats x5

legpress x5


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

New routine

Chest

incline db press x3 sets

flat bench x3

incline fly x2

flat fly x2

Triceps

Weighted dip x3

rev close grip press x3

Delts

mil front press x3

db press x3

Back

deadlift x3

pulldown x3

pullup x3

seated row x3

BentOver row x3

Traps

bb shrugs x5

Legs

squats x5

legpress x5


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Today LEGS

squats

50kg x8

80kg x8

80kg x8

90kg x8

90kg x4

Leg press

150kg 5x8

Leg extension

42kg x8

49kg x8

56kg x8

63kg x8

63kg x8

Legs were burst after that, was walking like john wayne!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

The hell you are (quote from John Wayne) in case you thought I was being funny, must be the wine. There is something good about that feeling. Good workout mate keep up the good work.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol, thanks mate

Quads are pretty tender this morning i've a feeling ther gonna get alot worse before they get better!..ha

along as ther good for deads on wednesday!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah its safe to say walking is a mission today!..deliverys are light so should alright, left my bike at work on friday so the cycle to the gym after should help flush some of the lactic acid!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight was chest tri delts

Incline db press 38kg 3x8

Flat bench 80kg 3x8 (had to use smith bench was busy)

incline fly 22kg 2x8

Flat fly 14kg 2x8

Weighted dip 20kg x8 30kg 2x8

Reverse grip press 50kg x8 55kg 2x8

Militry front press 50kg 3x6

db press 28kg 3x4


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Wednesday = deadliftday

Think i'll have bacon and eggs for brekkie the day.......


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Wed was back & traps

Deadlifts

70kg x8

120kg x8

140kg x6

150kgx1

155kg x1

Pulldown

77kg 3x8

Bentover row

50kg x8

60kg x8

65kg x8

67kg x8

Pullups

3x8

Db row

36kg

2x5

BB shrugs

120kg 5x8

Almost at max lifts now gonna need to start writing my training down again so I can start where I left off the week before.....especially once my 0.25kg plates arrive aka little gems!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight legs

Squats

60kg x8

90kg x8

92.5kg x8

95kg x8

97.5kg x4

Front Squats

40kg x8

42.5kg x8

45kg x8

47kg x8

50kg x8


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight back

Deadlift

120kg x8

140kg x8

140kg x4

Weight pullup

15kg x8

15kg x8

15kg x7

Bentover row

50kg x8

60kg x8

70kg x8


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Some good number mate. Keep pushing.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Cheers roadrunner....

No more training for the rest of the week usually train legs on friday but starting new routine on monday with legs!

My New micro plates arrived yesturday so looking forward to putting them into some good use!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Starting monday the new routine goes like this

Monday

Legs

Squats

Front squats

Calve raises

Preacher Curls

Wednesday

Chest

Flat bench

Incline bench

Seated militry press

Weighted dips

Friday

Back

Deadlifts

Weighed pullup

Bentover row


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

First night training off the new routine tonight

Never trained legs on monday coz I was riding my bike all day sunday if anyone knows anything about downhill they'll no ther aint much peddling involved but a heck of alot of pushing a 38kg bike to the top of the hill and I wa out for a good couple hours.

Tonight

chest, tri, delts

Warmup 3x 50kg hammer press

Incline smith

70.5kg x8

71kg x8

71.5kg x8

Weighted dip

25.25kg x8

25.5kg x8

25.75kg x8

Smith military press

50kg x8

51kg x8

52kg x8

Was the first night using the micro plates went pretty well I think looking forward to the next few months big style!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Interested to see how this goes. Nice dips by the way.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Interested to see how this goes. Nice dips by the way.


Thanks mate always loved my dips!

When i was on t bullets I was dipping 40kg be good to see if I can get to that over the next few months naturally....


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Thanks mate always loved my dips!
> 
> When i was on t bullets I was dipping 40kg be good to see if I can get to that over the next few months naturally....


I dont see why not, my dumbbell press is 4k each bar heavier now than when I was on bullets.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

roadrunner1 said:


> I dont see why not, my dumbbell press is 4k each bar heavier now than when I was on bullets.


My strength gains always seemed to drop off wk by wk after the cycle, i'll go natural till at least the new yr before I think about using test...

Plus my rest and diet is way better since I started the new job 8 hours sleep a night and 2 hours of breaks during the course of the the day....i've already gained a couple lb

It was a mission to keep gains with my last job always on the go constant heavy lifting and only a 30min break a day....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight back

Deadlifts

70kg wu

120kg x 8

140kg x 6

Weighted pullups

15.25kg x8

15.25kg x8

15.25kg x8

Bentover row

70.5kg x8

70.5kg x8

70.5kg x8

Shrugs

100kg x8

100kg x8

100kg x8

Wasn't really feeling it with deads tonight was hoping for more but only trained 2days ago but working till 8 for the rest of the wk but I love training back and didnt want to miss it!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok slight change in the routine as i'm working shift paterns 8 til 8 i'm wiped after work but I so get a lot of time off so the weeks i'm working i'm gona train twice a wk and the wks i'm not 3x

Legs

Squats

60kg x8

80kg x8

90kg x8

90.5kg x8

Front squat

50kg

50.5kg x8 pb

51kg x8 pb

51.5kg x8 pb

52kg x8 pb

Chest

flat bench

50kg x8

60kg x8

80kg x6

Incline smith

62kg x8 pb

62.5 x8 pb

63kg x8 pb

Military smith

52.5kg x8 pb

53kg x8 pb

53.5kg pb

Ez curl

32.5kg x8

32.5kg x8

32.5kg x7

3rd wk in on the new routine and pb's on 3 exercises feels good getting into new poundage territory!..and every wk now for a long time!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Dipping 40's? Feck me that's heavy! How much do you weigh?

I take it you've started using the micro plates now. You think they're helping with the pb's?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Dipping 40's? Feck me that's heavy! How much do you weigh?
> 
> I take it you've started using the micro plates now. You think they're helping with the pb's?


I weigh 10st 10lb when I was dippin 40's it was after taking t-bullets I balooned to 11st 11lb but I lost that weight slowly after a few months and taking time off all i've got left for my efforts on them is a lump behind my nipple which i'm pretty p1ssed about since they claim not to aromitise total ballox!..i know other people who got it worse than me after taking them!...funny that I never lost any of the weight I put on naturally from 2yrs training before taking them!

I could probs rep 30kg now tho gimme 8wks and i'll be back to 40kg!

Yeah mate totally think they are working could be subconsious thing but we'll find out for in the coming wks I guess!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Legs are fukcing wreck today from monday quads are agony front squats are the mutts nut....been hobbling round work all day!..probs be worse by tomorrow think I could probs add 1kg a wk to front squats be interesting to see when i'll peak..

As I intend on racing again next year so it'll all go to good use


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

fleg said:


> Front squats hit the spot don't they mate! Interesting for you to say bullets aromatise, was there a lump before? I see people getting quite paranoid and imagining lumps when on cycles...


They certainly do!...

Ther was defo no lump ther before I checked a few times I did have tender nips tho..i never noticed a lump until around 3months after the cycle its not that bit but seems to get worse when I mess with it like sqeezing it and stuff...although I did get a dodgy nipple piercing at a festival about 10yr ago where they pierced behind the areola I do wonder if its scare tissue from that!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Saturday

Deads

70kg x8

120kg x8

120kg x8

Pullups

17.5kg x8

17.5kg x8

17.5kg x8

Bentover rows

71kg x8

71kg x8

71kg x8

Shrugs

101kg x8

101kg x8

101kg x8

Skullcrushers

33kg x8

33kg x8

33kg x8

Tri pulldown

65kg x8

75kg x8

Good training sesh struggled a bit on pullups so will be repeating that weight again next wk..felt good on all the rest so increase again next wk!

notice i've thrown some tri's in to coz i'm only training twice a wk at the mo


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Wednesday

Squat

50kg x8

50kg x8

70kg x8

90kg x8

91kg x8

Front squat

52.5kg x8

53kg x8

53.5kg x8

54kg x8

55kg x8

Incline press

63kg x8

63.5kg x8

64kg x8

Dips

30kg 7 7 6

Militry press

54kg x8

54.5kg x8

55kg

Ez curl

35kg 8 7 5

Still adding new poundage every wk feeling really good!..

Went a little heavy on the dips and curls so will stick on those weight s for the next couple wks....

But for everything else it will increase as usual...

Dinno what I'd do without my little gems lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

fleg said:


> putting them micro plates to proper use lol like it mate


Deffo mate they are so good doesn't feel like your adding anything to the bar each wk just feels the same as last wk!

Shoulders are feeling it this morning!....expect the leg pain to kick in about dinner time tonight!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you get any funny looks in the gym mate carrying your own plates about with you?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Saturday
> 
> Deads
> 
> ...


Some good numbers again mate, but I have noticed one thing the last deads you posted where.

70x8

120x8

140x8 thats a drop of 10k on last set????


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

....or even a drop of 20kg perhaps RR???? :becky:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> ....or even a drop of 20kg perhaps RR???? :becky:


Ups :high5:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Do you get any funny looks in the gym mate carrying your own plates about with you?


 You know what no ones even asked what they are all about!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

roadrunner1 said:


> Some good numbers again mate, but I have noticed one thing the last deads you posted where.
> 
> 70x8
> 
> ...


 Yeah I know but I really struggled to pull 140kg last wk I didnt post the results was to busy...

But yeah decided to drop back to 120kg and go from ther might have something to do with the heavy front squats...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Quads weren't as sore the two after last sesh

I'm hoping the heavy front squats will help improve my deadlifts in the longrung

Only trained once last week so looking forward to training back traps and tri's the night!

I'm off for 10days after tomorrow i'm wondering if I can train 3-4 times that wk?..i get 10 days off in a row every month after coming off night shift as i'm only gettin to train 1-2 times a wk while on shift....

i'm wondering if this will have a positive effect on my body??


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight Tuesday

Deads

70kg x 8 2 sets wu

120kg x8

120.5 x8

Weighted pullups

16kg x8 3sets

Bentover row

70.5kg x8

71kg x8

71.5kg x8

Shrugs

110kg x8 8 10

Skullcrushers

33.5kg x8

34kg x8

34.5kg x8

Cable pulldowns

75kg x8

75.25kg x8

75.5kg x8

Good sesh again no improvement on pullups again thinking of dropping them for lat pulldown


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Fcuking spammers invading my journal!


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Fcuking spammers invading my journal!


shocking m8,,,there trying to cash in on your fame, Brocks.....:becky:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Fcuking spammers invading my journal!


Where, what, I haven't seen anything, what have I missed.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol extreme musta been on the case and deleted it...

Was just the usual pile of spam dribble!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Lol extreme musta been on the case and deleted it...
> 
> Was just the usual pile of spam dribble!


Oki doki.

Some decent lifting going on too mate.

Did you decide what to do regards training on your day off. Personally I would do as much or as little as I was comfortable with considering your lack of training on night shifts.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll probs just train 3 days and ride my bike 4 days!..really missed riding me back ther last year or so with working 6 days a week...my only day off I'd stay up til 6am getting boxed..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll probs just train 3 days and ride my bike 4 days!..really missed riding me back ther last year or so with working 6 days a week...my only day off I'd stay up til 6am getting boxed..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Friday morning finished nightshift normally go to bed but thought nah waste of the first day of 10 days off

Went out on the bike just a little xc sesh nothing to strenuous was starting to feel a little tired..lol

Sunday got out on the dh bike ws short lived as my mate was feeling a little rough from the bight before

Bout to head down the gym now and train legs and chest post results later should see more new pb's


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Squats

60kg x8

60kg x8

90kg x8

91.5kg x8

92kg x8

Front squats

55kg x8

55.5kg x8

56kg x8

56.5 kg x8

57kg x8

Incline press

64kg x8

64.5kg x8

65kg x8

Weighted dip

30kg x8

30kg x8

30kg x8

Militry press

55kg x8

55kg x8

55.5 x8

Ez preacher

35kg x8

35.5kg x8

36kg


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Really have got strong arms haven't you Brock?

How are the front squats going by the way?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I think its through all the biking and furniture lifting since i'm not lifting furniture anymore i can put more effort in my lifts...by xmas I hope to much more increases in preacher curls and skullcrushers

Front squats are progressing nicely!...once I get my belt sorted I predicted lots more progress!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Chest and shoulders feeling pretty sore the night

Quads are begining to get sore know i'm gona be sore the moro!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

keep plugging away brock mate...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I will man thanks.....where you been lately not seen you in here much?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

still look on most nights................ just having been im my journal much, as i have missed the odd day here and there, which hasnt made my lifts increase.

will be updating lifts within the next few weeks, and hopefully some new pics!

fancy taking up some sort of fighting, got a lot of anger and hunger inside for some reason lately, like a ticking bomb ready to expload LOL.

old man is a karate instructor, and i have always been fascianted with martial arts. use to do a bit karate when i was younger, and always love a bit fun fight and roll about on the mats.

16 stone now and 6ft 3, i seem to have a bit unfair advantage on my mates, when it comes to picking them up or choke hold lol..........


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Good stuff man.....

MMA's pretty popular these days


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight back, trap and tri

Deadlifts

70kg 8, 8

110kg x8

120kg x4

Lat pulldown

70.5kg x8

70.75kg x8

71kg x8

Bentover row

71.5kg x8

72kg x8

72.5kg x8

Skullcrusher

35kg x8

35.5kg x8

36kg x8

Cable pulldown

75.25kg x8

75.5kg x8

75.75kg x8

Shrugs

115kg 8-8-8

Deads are defo being effected by the squatting on mondays,

Think i'll start training partial deads to counter act this problem.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You got a trap bar at your gym Brock?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Nope no trap bar mate,

I should put in a request for one tho!

Ther was one at my last gym but it didnt have raised handles tho...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tri's are still a bit sore after fridays sesh....

Still loving the new programme I remember when i'd do 18 sets per body part thinking that's what needed to be done to get bigger those were the old day when I didnt understand what over training ment...

Now i'm slowly getting stronger by the wk concentrating on the bigger movements rather than loads of isolations...

Anyway no training this wk until wednesday...

Legs and chest wheeey


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

View attachment 2653


Some progress pic's


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

View attachment 2654


View attachment 2655


View attachment 2656


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like you're coming on well mate. Your job plus the bikes obviously keep you lean which is always a bonus. What's the end goal, as much lean mass as poss?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

What weight are those red plates? We have the same/similar yellow plates where I train (Jordon 15KG). We dont have the reds though


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Looks like you're coming on well mate. Your job plus the bikes obviously keep you lean which is always a bonus. What's the end goal, as much lean mass as poss?


13stone lean mate i'd be happy with that...

Only 11stone at the mo tho but weights slowly creeping up..

I'm also taking

creatine

hmb

essential amino

L glutamine

taurine

D aspartic acid

Every morning for the last wk


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Big Daddy said:


> What weight are those red plates? We have the same/similar yellow plates where I train (Jordon 15KG). We dont have the reds though


The reds are 5kg bud...

you not got 5kg plates at your gym?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

About to start the hmb and bcaa myself, only on training days though. Where'd you order yours from?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> About to start the hmb and bcaa myself, only on training days though. Where'd you order yours from?


Bulk powders, just ordered the smallest tub of each to see how it goes.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> The reds are 5kg bud...
> 
> you not got 5kg plates at your gym?


 Yeah but there black. The red plates looked huge as if they were 50KG's. As I look closer I see yeah they arn't so big, lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol yeah they do look quite big a first glance...50kg plate would be awseome doubt many people would be able ro use them tho!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yest-Wednesday

Squats

50kg x8

50kg x8

80kg x8

90kg x8

92.5kg x8

93kg x8

Front squats

57.5kg x8

58kg x8

58.5kg x8

59kg x8

59.5kg x8

Incline press

65kg x8

65.5kg x8

66kg x8

Weighted dips

30kg x8

30.25kg x8

30.5kg x8

Militry press

55.5kg x8

57.5kg x8 drop back to 57kg next wk

58kg x8

Ez preacher

36kg x8

36.5kg x8

37kg x8


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

fleg said:


> Lean mofo haha your one o them that's blessed with low bf and a fast metabolism ain't ya mate. Good progress tho! Ps I am quite partial to a 50kg plate or 4


 lol yeah i'm one of them...sometimes I think its a curse tho!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok time to start gettin serious again

new routine is doing two full body workouts i won't be training legs if im riding twice a wk

routine 1

Bench 70kg

incline db 32kg

cable fly 20kg

Pull ups 10rep

lat pull down 63kg

shrugs 100kg

seated db press 22kg

Skull crushers 35kg

rope pull down 40kg

standing ez curls 30kg

hammer twist curls 12kg

core ball ab work

all sets x3 8 - 10 reps


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Routine 2

Deadlift 100kg

seated row 70kg

db row 34kg

decline press 55kg

military press 40kg

seated fly 70kg

preacher curl 30kg

close grip pull up palms facing

pulldown 70kg

tricep extension 34kg

Db twist crunches 6kg

leg raises


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Diets like this...

Shake

makaral and spinach

lasagna

500g yogurt

shake

dinner is usually meat and veg


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

They're big old workouts Brock. Must be taking you an hour +?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Bout an hour and 10mins mate...long as no one speaks to me!

I could get it down if cut out abs.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Working nightshift tonight only off wed thurs gonna hit a chinning bar sesh later today.

Will post my routine later.....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

31/1/12 ( 3set x 8rep )

Flat bench 75kg 77.5kg 77.5kg

incline db 34kg 34kg 34kg

cable fly 25kg 25kg 25kg

Weighted pull up 10kg 10kg 10kg

pulldown 70kg 75kg 75kg

bent over row 67.5kg 67.5kg 67.5kg

db shoulder press 26kg 26kg 26kg

skullcrusher 37.5kg 37.5kg 37.5kg

weighed dip 10kg 10kg 10kg

cable pulldown 60kg 60kg 60kg

Standing ez curl 32.5kg 32.5kg 32.5kg

hammer twist curl 16kg 16kg 16kg


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

3/2/12

Deadlift 90kg 95kg 95kg

seated row 82kg 84kg 84kg

db row 38kg 38kg 38kg

Decline press 77.5kg 80kg 82.5kg

military front press 30kg 32.5kg 32.5kg

seated fly 82kg 84kg 84kg

db preacher curls 18kg 18kg 18kg

bicep pull ups 15kg 15kg 15kg

cable pulldown 65kg 70kg 75kg

tri ext 40kg 40kg 40kg

dip machine 70kg 77kg 77kg

boxer curls

pass backs


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Flat bench 77.5kg 80kg 80kg mated out 6reps @80kg

incline db 34kg 36kg 36kg

cable fly 25kg 3x12

Pull up 10kg 3x8

Pulldown 75kg 77kg 77kg [email protected]

B.o.r 70kg 3x8

Db shoulder press 28kg 3x4

Shrugs 90kg 3x10

Skullcrusher 40kg 3x8

Dips 3x10

Trainings going really well just now weights are going up slowly.

Been using creatine for the last wk

and a pre workout drink gat's jetfuse pretty good stuff has a green tea extract instead of the usual high dose caffeine so no jitters!...or time down..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Diets like this just now..

Shake

tuna salad

4 hot dogs 2 rolls 450g yogurt

shake

4 hot dogs 2 rolls

chicken dinner rice or pasta

shake


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Todays diet

shake

tuna salad & 2 peanut butter and jelly rolls.

Ham and cheese sandwich & 2 peanut butter and jelly rolls

shake

ham and cheese sandwich shake& 2 peanut butter and jelly rolls

Shake

rump beef joint with veg


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking forward to tonight work out.

Working a 7 day wk this wk overtime today so finishing at 6 so i can go train later once I've made the dinner and got the wee man to bed.

Recently dropped ez preacher curls out my routine wrists were hurting to much during reps but i know i could go heavier..

Could be the cold getting in to them or the fact I've fell on them more times than i can remember.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

how is it you eat so much fatty food yet dont put on much fat?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Its not saturated fat mate i don't eat fast food that often either...

And my lifestyle is pretty active wi biking and the way i train.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh ok cheers for that. Gonna look into saturated and unsaturated fat


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

I have PB in my morning oats and maybe 2 slices of whole meal toast during the day with it on!! Mid morning or afternoon snack!! Is this an ok amount to have as part of my fat loss diet??


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

What is it your going for mate..bulking or cutting ?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Fleg did you see my reply to your having a Dr jekell?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

fleg said:


> Monounsaturated fats are a necessity mate peanut butter is fine you need good fats in your diets. Nuts form the primary fat source in my diet.


Cheers buddy!!! Thought it was ok!! Is there a limit on how much LOL


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

fleg said:


> Yeah mate then weny to gym sorry didnt repond lol strange eh awesome bikes aren't they!!!? What you riding now? I need some bits after my last ride out hard tail hammers the gears to bits every time. I fancy a cube they look the dogs..?


Mutiny burlish bmx

specialized xc expert 120mm travel front and back.

And my baby a orange 224 for downhill

was speaking the boy i sold my jekell to last wknd.thinking of buying it back..lol

cubes are nice!..there some well nice ones out there!

Where do you go.riding?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

The come back is on!..on like donkey Kong..

Weighed masel last night 11st 4lb

that's an 8lb increase since xmas!!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Diet today

shake

Rump steak salad

mince and tatties

2 x ham and cheese sandwich

shake

pretty tired the day was up all night wi the wee man so appetites been wank

off to my bed at 8pm


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Fcuk it im having a pot noodle Bombay badboy before bed.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

He's all lean dude. I don't reckon he could put a gram of fat on if he tried!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Your right dorsey....and i have tried!..lol

still got visible ab's

was sitting side on to the mirror doing crunches while i was resting back on my hand i was thinking jeez my triceps are looking as big as they did after bullets!

Onward and upward boys!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Bulking Phase

Meal 1: Breakfast

6 egg whites

50g oatmeal

1/2 6.5" diameter cantaloupe (300-400g)

100g beef (21g of protein)

20 oz water

Meal 2

1 banana

100g potato

1 cup orange juice

20 oz water

Meal 3: Lunch

50g rice

150g chicken breast

200g green beans

20 oz water

Meal 4

170g strawberry yogurt

100g potato

150g chicken breast

20 oz water

Meal 5: Dinner

150g lean beef

50g rice

200g broccoli

20 oz water

Meal 6

50g oatmeal

1 banana

150g chicken breast

20 oz water

Meal 7

1 scoop casein protein

8 oz skim milk

Total Calories = 3200

Total Carbs = 330g

Total Proteins = 190g

Total Fats = 84g (from flaxseed oil)

got this meal plan from bodybuilder.com


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

When you say 6 egg whites for brekkie, you mean drink the stuff like rocky?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

jakal2001 said:


> When you say 6 egg whites for brekkie, you mean drink the stuff like rocky?


You can buy egg white powder but much cheaper to drink it like rocky if you can stomach it lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I drink 4 in my shake every morning, dont even know its there with a scoop of choloate whey in there !


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> When you say 6 egg whites for brekkie, you mean drink the stuff like rocky?


that's probably what i would do..

Suppose you could fry it in with the mince tho


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> I drink 4 in my shake every morning, dont even know its there with a scoop of choloate whey in there !


Really isn't it all gloopy lol. Surely you don't need the whey with 6 egg whites on there?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Training looked like this lately..

7/2/12 all in kg's for 8 reps

Deadlift 90kg 100 110

Seated row 84 89 91

db row 38 38 38

Decline press 82.5 85.5 85.5

Military front press 32.5 35 35

Seated fly 84 91 91

Db preacher curl 16kg 3x8

weighted pull ups 15 16.25 17.5

Hammer twist curl 16 18 18

abs


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

13/2/12

all in kg's for 8 reps

Flat bench 75 80 80

Incline db 36 3x8

Cable flys 25 3x8

Pull up 11.25 12.5 13.75

Pull down 75 77 77

Bor 70kg 3x8

Db shoulder press 26kg 3x8

Skullcrushers 40kg 3x8

dips, ropes pull down superset 3x8

Last set ropes as drop set

tri's hurt till today from that one!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

yeh not sure i can stomache it either, frying the eggs cudnt do much hard can it with tiny bit of olive oil..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I have my liquid eggs with oats and whey in the morning - cant beat it!!

Sorry to jump on your thread Brock!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Really isn't it all gloopy lol. Surely you don't need the whey with 6 egg whites on there?


Nope not at all mate, seriously don't even know it's there and I really hate eggs! Don't know if I need it or not but more protein can't hurt when trying to reach my 1.5g per lb


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> I have my liquid eggs with oats and whey in the morning - cant beat it!!
> 
> Sorry to jump on your thread Brock!


the more the merrier mate!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

17/2/12

3x8 all in kg

deadlift 90/105/110

Seated row 91/91/91

Db row 38/40/42

Decline 80/85/87.5

Military front press 35/37.5/37.5

Seated fly 91/93.5/93.5

Db preacher 18/18/18

Weighted pullup 17.5/18.75/18.75

Hammer twist 16/16/16

fore arm curl 20/20/20


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Made some protein bars tonight first attempt went in the bin forgot to put egg whites in.

Second attempt turned out pretty good

used the unflavored whey i had from bulk supplements the more i read about the cheap ingredients they use and how and where its processed the more i think i need to go back to a better quality of protein.

As for training its going really well just now weights are on the up and body weight is slowly increasing again.

I'll be sticking with the full body routine for another 6wks before hitting the split again.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

View attachment 2931


Took this last wk scales said 11st 2lb


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

You got some guns on you for a wee lad! Looking good mate!


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks like a lot of muscle on you for 11st 2. Well done.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks guys just lucky to have a low bf %

Im way off the body weight i wanna be!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is that the pic you're using for the t-bullet challenge brocky? Whats the tattoo on your ribs, i'd imagine its quite a painful place to get one.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Allenb said:


> Is that the pic you're using for the t-bullet challenge brocky? Whats the tattoo on your ribs, i'd imagine its quite a painful place to get one.


I have a rib tattoo... Most painful of all of mine... Booked in for a full sleeve end of the month now ive got some definition there... can't wait 


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Allenb said:


> Is that the pic you're using for the t-bullet challenge brocky? Whats the tattoo on your ribs, i'd imagine its quite a painful place to get one.


yeah probably will be one of pics i use..

The tattoo is a Roman 2 its the gylph for gemini with my star constellation through it.

Yeah its the most pain I've ever had to endure!

Its not finished either getting my wee boys gylph and constellation.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Went gym this morning after night shift 26 hours without sleep!..

Trained my guts out still made progress

benched 85kg for 8

Inclined db 38kg for 8

Weighted myself in the scales 11st 6.4lb surprised myself as i felt i didn't eat that much over the wkend.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Keep at it dude your doing the best you can with your odd shifts, and still making progres. Are you still training at Ironworks?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

roadrunner1 said:


> Keep at it dude your doing the best you can with your odd shifts, and still making progres. Are you still training at Ironworks?


cheers dude..

You mean the forge..ironworks is a music venue

but no I'm back at fit4less its cheep and has everything i need.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> cheers dude..
> 
> You mean the forge..ironworks is a music venue
> 
> but no I'm back at fit4less its cheep and has everything i need.


Ye i meant the the forge i new it had something to do with iron. Must be getting to that time of life lol.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just woke up after going to bed at 9am permanently feel tired on night shift specially since i tend to do 7 days in a row ment to have the next two days off but i find if i do overtime and just work through i doesn't mess with my sleeping patter and if i can get Monday Tuesday overtime to I'll take it making it 11 days in a row but 10days off straight at the end of that!..

One good thing about not sleeping much on night shift more time to eat!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trained again today back, shoulders and bi's

Finished at 10.30ish was in bed by 11am then up at 4 to pic up the wee

feeling pretty shattered tonight but hey its overtime so might bail home early.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last nightshift tonight then 2days off back on for 2 then 10days off

think I'll give the gym a miss in the morning and hit it hard after a few hours sleep

lids are starting to get close to where i was at a year ago before i took 4months off from April to spend more time wi the misses and the baby.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Gym time!..wooooosa


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night night shift tonight then i can enjoy 10days off starting with gym at 9am.

I'll post how training been looking over the wknd still seeing progress in most lifts!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

20/2/12

All in kg @ 8reps

Flat bench 70 80 85

incline db 36 38 38

Cable fly 25 25 25

Pullup 15kg x5 reps

pull down 77 77 77

Db shoulders 26 26 26

Shrugs 100 100 100

Skull crusher 40 40 40

superset 3x8

Dips

&

cablepull down

Last set drop set.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

22/2/12

Deadlift 90 110 115

Seated row 91 91 91

Db row 42 42 42

Decline 85 87.5 90

Military front press 37.5 40 42.5

Seated fly 96 98 98

Db preacher 20 20 20

Weighed pullup palm facing 20 20 20

Hammer twist 18 18 18

Fore arm curl 20 20 20


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

25/2/12

Flat bench 80 85 87.5

Incline db 38 38 38

Cable fly 25 30 30

Db shoulders press 26 26 26

Lat raise 10 10 10

Front lat raise 7 8 9

Skull crusher 40 41 42

Weighted dip 15 20 20

Superset

rope pulldown 40 40 40

&

Cable pulldown 60 65 70


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

28/2/12

Deadlift 100 110 120

Seated row 91 91 91

Db row 42 42 42

Decline press 90 90 90

Military press 42.5 45 45

Seated fly 98 98 98

Hammer twist 18 18 18

Fore arm curl 22.5 22.5 22.5


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

2/3/12

Flat bench 70 80 80

Incline db 34 34 34

Cable fly 30 30 30

Db shoulder press 26 26 26

Lat raise 10 10 10

Front lat raise 10 10 10

Skull crusher 40 42.5 42.5

Superset

rope pulldown 40 40 40

single arm pulldown 15 15 15

Was feeling mighty tired that day so i dropped the weights down a little.

Seemed to pick up towards the end of the workout..

Mustache been the caffeine kicking in!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night i went on a 14mile xc ride and man i was burst about 2miles in!

Majority of it was up hill

there was 4 of us out the other 3 in the group do this ride at least once a wk

i'll be looking to head out with them any Tuesday night i get off.

Thought id sore today but legs feel ok

out tomorrow for another one!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

good work bud


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks man but i was hanging!

Safe to say the other boys ruined me.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Another big xc ride the day this time all off road bout 90-120mins

good fun not as hard going as the road cycle the other night

Bit rainy and some spots of snow on the track just added to the awesomeness!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lower backs a bit stiff the day

got up early to go train but ended up going food shopping with the misses instead

training now after 4 when she gets home from work

which gives me a whole day of eating first!

First up 4 bbq Chinese style rib eye steaks!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Brunch is served!

View attachment 3080


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Wtf is that??


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Rib eye steaks maybe


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

BJ1938 said:


> Wtf is that??


Chinese style rib eye pork


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trained tonight

flat bench 70 80 82.5

Incline db 34 36 40

Cable fly 30 30 30 drop set

db shoulder press 26 26 26

Lat raise 10 10 10

BB front raise 15 15 15

Skull crusher 30 32.5 35

super set

.Pull down 60 60 60

.1 armed cable 10 10 10

Rope pull down 40 40 40 drop set


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Another 2 wks of the programme I've been doing already dropped some exercises out

as the programme was starting to take to long

and as the weights are going up

it was really starting to take it outta me!

Think I'll be ready for my bullet cycle start of April

diets something I've been thinking about Alot lately

i really need to step it up!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm not sure yet will try xc it up see what happens if think more will be the pump in quads hammies and back

May need to work the xc rides round the wks im only taking one bullet

I'll be riding dh on the wkends I've got off

yeah man i love going fast and big

mach 10 into big jumps that's what im all about!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

New diets gonna look like this

7am - Extreme mass

10am - 200g mince 50g pasta rice or noodles

1pm - tuna steak salad

4pm - 200g mince 50g pasta rice or noodles

6pm - pro6 shake

8.30pm - Meat (chicken pork or steak) and veg

9.30pm - pro6 shake

if im snacking it'll be on choc chip or caremel rice cakes


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trained twice since i last updated

trained pretty hard both times

really trying to set a new standard just now

cutting the programme down next wk

be a 9 working set routine

weighed last night @ 11st .7lb

as heavy as i was after t bullets

really looking forward to my cycle now

told myself if i ever dude them again i would want to be at the

weight i am now really want to get to 12st then up to 13st i'd be happy with!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Really up'd my water intake this wk to

was getting really bad at drinking tins of fizzy juice on my breaks

so now trying to drink 500ml of water after every meal


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cant beat the old H²O mate !!

I drink 3 litres a day just sat at work...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

fleg said:


> All the money in the world says you won't be happy at 13st.


That picture says it all mate. So true


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Ye absoloutely,never a truer picture.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

BJ1938 said:


> Cant beat the old H²O mate !!
> 
> I drink 3 litres a day just sat at work...


just always struggled to drink high volumes of water

and eat loads to

seem to be managing alright just now


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol probably not fleg!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Water intake is now up at 700ml per meal

walked in the door from work last night and the gf commented on how

fuking massive i look just now...lol

its always good to get a comment like that from this misses!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Semi thinking i might not start my bullet cycle til June now

still gaining naturally so i don't want to hinder any gains i would

get from the bullets!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

On day 7 in a row at work and no day off till next Friday

only managed to train once last wk but done at 4 the moro

so should get time to train then again on Friday

been stuffing my face all wk on beef joints and various mince dishes.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

How fuking annoying was the gym tonight...

Full of school kids hogging the benches doing there 600 rep

skinny boy routine!

Fuking cocks!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, same here. Can't go wrong with legs on a Monday!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol yeah Monday is international chest day after all!

But i was there at 4pm thought i might of missed the hoards tho lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Ha, same here. Can't go wrong with legs on a Monday!!


yeah i used to train legs on Monday when i did my 3day spilt

but now wi the two split and sometimes only gettin in once a wk when

im on my first wk day shift.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Chest is ruined today!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Still holding 11st 7lb to.

Starting to run low on pro6

So will be making another order this wk

pro6, extreme mass and think I'll get some kre X


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Lol yeah Monday is international chest day after all!
> 
> But i was there at 4pm thought i might of missed the hoards tho lol


and i'm another one that does legs on monday for that reason


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Another good thing about training legs on a Monday

is it gets it out the way at the start of the wk.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

That's me just topped up my extreme stash with

extreme mass banana and strawberries

pro6 choc

krevolution X

reload

and 3 bottles of fury for free!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good man Brock. Remember though, your 3 x Fury only lasts the same as 1 bottle does for me given your doseage!!

Taking mine on my stag this wkd, gonna try getting a pump on before I go out!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol what is it 200 press ups in the hotel room before you's head out!?

I might try lowering the dose remember i only train twice a wk to

you should try uping the dose what a pumpage you get!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice little 135kg deadlift for 3reps tonight!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

So trained last night only took 2 spoons of fury still got a good pump

i wish i looked like that all the time!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Nothing better than the post training pump mate


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

That's what im all about mate always thinking of ways to better myself

i think in the beginning that's what made me over complicate my routines which led to overtraining.

In good place now tho seemed to have found a balance and a routine which is working

for me...long may it continue


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just done a 10 mile night ride all off road

legs and back were burnt after deads last night

worth it tho coz i fuking love riding my xc bike

View attachment 3161


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Another little pic of me in action

View attachment 3162


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks amazing fun mate, just about to dabble into mountain bikes, always liked road cycling up to now but off road stuff looks a bit more exciting. Bought myself a specialized hardrock sport disc bike to see if I like it and will upgrade to something decent next year if I take to it. Better than doing cardio in a gym that's for sure.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh hell yeah man don't think I've ever done cardio in a gym..

Never got why people do

you see the muppets on the treadmills that over look some nice hills and forests

and i think to myself if i was running id much rather be doing it up

somewhere like that!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

What a day today was out on the dh bike 12-5 weather was about 20degrees!

Me and about 20 other boys at one of the local riding spots

ate s**t big time on a timed run skint my ass and elbow lol

had a decent fry up for lunch and double pro6 when i got home

followed by ice cream and then pizza.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Feeling pretty stiff the day from the crash yesterday

right quad is especially sore and my elbow

I think it'll be ok to train on it later...we'll see tho.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Decided to skip training today weathers just to amazing to spending it in a gym

so chilling wi the family in the back garden

might go after nightshift if im no to tired if not it'll be Wednesday morning

and Saturday morning.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> Decided to skip training today weathers just to amazing to spending it in a gym
> 
> so chilling wi the family in the back garden
> 
> ...


How much chance of that happening mate, lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Decided to skip training today weathers just to amazing to spending it in a gym

so chilling wi the family in the back garden

might go after nightshift if im no to tired if not it'll be Wednesday morning

and Saturday morning.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol usually after my first nighshift not much chance!

24 hours without sleep!

Is a killer..struggle to sleep after my first night coz im so tired!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

So trained yesterday chest shoulder and tri

weights stayed the same as last wk

pretty tired after nighshift.

Flat bench

incline db

seated fly

decline press

military fr press

lat raise

skull crushed

cable pull down


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Any update on the bullets dude? Strength, weight??


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Planning starting them this wknd mate

Bullets 2ed for 4 wks

nolva eod

pct reload

nolva


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trained today grid sesh

deadlift

squat

front squat

pulldown

seated row

pull ups

twist curls

I'll put the weights in later just about to start work so will do

it later on my break....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Deadlift 70 100 130

Squat 50 50 50

front squat 40 40 40

Pulldown 70 70 70

Seated row 70 70 70

Pull ups

Twist curls 10 10 10kg

all weights in kg reps of 8

Except squats and front squat reps of 15


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Eh not really itchy just tender..

I saw extreme post some where he used to take nolva at the start of a cycle

coz its pointless after

once the receptors become saturated wi estrogen nolva is pointless.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you not think its a good idea?

Or do you think it will hinder gains?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

So have you started your test cycle then mate?

Knew you were thinking about it but hadn't decided yet.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Legs are are riddled wi doms the day!..

Serious john Wayne syndrome going on here.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

How long you cycling for fleg and brocky you are on the dbol I never knew good man lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice one fleg yeah you should see strength shoot up soon

your legs are already huge dude!

Franki t bullets dbol its all the same!

Although im thinking about a dbol cycle


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> Just 10 weeks mate its my first time (haven't said that in a while lol) so taking it easy!


Sensible always good to see how your body reacts before doing something else


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Well that's the first bullet dropped this morning.

Im interested to see how i get on this time adding in cardio

diets best its ever been..(still need to eat more tho!)

Also how i will get on now that im not smoking 5-10 skunk spliffs a night (7 months off)


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Day 4 on the bullets seen a 4lb increase in body weight

good pump at training today no strength gains yet.

Current body weight 11st 9lb


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

4lbs in the first 4 days surely can't be down to the Bullets already?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> 4lbs in the first 4 days surely can't be down to the Bullets already?


Who know man im taking kre x aswell.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you changed diet at all and are you weighing yourself at the same time of day?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

fleg said:


> Awesome brockster! My mates doin 1 a day for 8 weeks while I'm on the test week 1 he's gained 5lb. You can really see the increase in glycogen he's looking pumped.


thats good gains on 1day!

Im hoping I'll put on alot more weight over next wk

start my 10days off on friday

so should be able to really focus on eating more and adding

a couple extra training days to!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Have you changed diet at all and are you weighing yourself at the same time of day?


nope diets been the same fir wks yeah both times first thing in the morning.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

That's a he'll of a gain so quick on bullets and kre x! Hope it continues for ya!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

SX Dave said:


> That's a he'll of a gain so quick on bullets and kre x! Hope it continues for ya!


Thanks dude

here's hoping!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good going Hopefully not too much of it is water weight aswell mate


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

What be your ideal size brock? In my head is be ecstatic to get to your size/weight. But I guess once you get there you want more??


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

philb125 said:


> What be your ideal size brock? In my head is be ecstatic to get to your size/weight. But I guess once you get there you want more??


It used to be 12st but ideally 14st but I've just got my sight set on 13st just now.

Yeah you always want more!..set small goals


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> Good going Hopefully not too much of it is water weight aswell mate


Hopefully the low dose nolva will keep the water retention down.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ahh in that case you should be ok matey


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Chest night tonight

bench 70 80 90 90

Incline 36 36 36

Db fly 10 14 16 18

Military press 40 40 40

Lat raise 9 9 9

Super set

Dips

rope pull down 30 50 50

weighed myself tonight 12st baby yeeeeah!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks mate..

Yeah felt well sold tonight

had some crazy back pumps while i was walking round town today.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Agree with Fleg, especially on bench - great numbers.

Is your mil press DB's or barbell?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

...Gains about 7lb so far


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Barbell mate think i could do more the rack was being used

so i kinda mucked about wi a kind of super set

8 rep behind the head and 6 in front.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Apetites been really crappy today and yesterday

wondering what i can do to boast it?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Apetites been really crappy today and yesterday
> 
> wondering what i can do to boast it?


Sometimes you just go off the boil mate I'm the same. Do you eat the same food day in day out? Maybe change it up a bit


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Not really mate i try and alternate between a few different things.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Went out to the local pub for mac and cheese

think takeaway food is in order for the next few days

subway and pizzahut

Tomorrow me thinks


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Went out to the local pub for mac and cheese
> 
> think takeaway food is in order for the next few days
> 
> ...


Behave yourself man.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Subways defo getting done after training this morning!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

View attachment 3323


Taken last wk

will take some more today see if thers any more gains


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> Chest night tonight
> 
> bench 70 80 90 90
> 
> ...


You look more than 12 stone mate which Is a good sign mate

Some of the bodybuilding comps I've been too I can't believe some of them are 12 stone but look about 15 it's all about condition not weight keep going the way you are your doing fantastic brocks


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Love a subway! How you finding bullets this time round Brock?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

philb125 said:


> Love a subway! How you finding bullets this time round Brock?


progress is a little slower this time

just coming up to the end of wk 2

See what happens next wk seem to eat more when

im working ...

Apetite has been s**t the last couple days bit better today tho.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trained back and bi's

effort to get started

deadlifts 70 90 110

Pull down 70 70 70

Seated row 70 77 84

Pull ups

Twist curls 14 14 14

military press 50 50 50

Shrugs 90 110 130

No more body weight gain lost 2lb knew i probably had

eaten better today tho.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh yeah forgot squats after deadlifts

squat 50 80 80

Front squat 50 50 50


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

6 sets of squats after DL bloody hell thats intense


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I know man but i only have time to train twice a wk

so decided it would be best to squeeze them in after deads.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Chest night tonight interesting to see if there any strength increase we're in wk 3 of bullets...

Appetites been really good the last couple days

feeling a bit tired tho wee man never settled last night

can't have it all perfect tho eh..where would be the challenge in that!..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Good session tonight in and out 45min

chest shoulder tri boom and there it is.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

How's strength in week three Brock?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Not much improvement mate.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hell yeah i feel much bigger, hopefully the strength will come later to match the extra size if put on

thinking about dropping the reps slightly when i come off end of next wk.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> Hell yeah i feel much bigger, hopefully the strength will come later to match the extra size if put on
> 
> thinking about dropping the reps slightly when i come off end of next wk.


Why you thinking of dropping reps Brock?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

To work on strength and put on some more mass i usually work

8-10 rep

but thinking

6-8 just to try something different.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> To work on strength and put on some more mass i usually work
> 
> 8-10 rep
> 
> ...


My deadlifts I do the same except for warm up my rep range is 5/8

Defo gave me more thickness


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You recommend 6-8 reps for more mass


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> You recommend 6-8 reps for more mass


Yes I do defo 6/8 reps has to be a complete struggle

I make sure I have nothing left before I fail and I go super heavy

On deads it's usually 220 kg and I get 5/8 reps out of it then I have about minute rest then go again straight away

God it hurts but works for me lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Yes I do defo 6/8 reps has to be a complete struggle
> 
> I make sure I have nothing left before I fail and I go super heavy
> 
> ...


I may give that a go for deads as I struggle for 3x10


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I was always told when I was young compounds for mass 5/8 reps and it's something that has always stuck with me

I know others will disagree and say you can gain mass off other exercises such as dumbell press but bench press has always been my fav for mass!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I was always told 8 for muscle building and 4-5 for strength and mass

i think it depends on your body type tho.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

6-10 reps for upper body

8-15 reps for lower body

Main thing is to train to failure!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Inbox clear mate.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Was speaking to Cal the other day and he reckons 6 is perfect so long as you can hold form.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

6 I'll defo be trying in a couple wks time.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

On my big compound I work through different rep ranges, usually 2x12 for a warm-up then work up to my max for 2x6 working reps. Seems to be working just now for me just now, still getting a 1kg increase each week.

How's the cycle bud, I'm on about week 5 and my appetite has exploded, can't stop eating. No sides either apart from I've started getting DOMS after every sesh so back down to 2x a week. Even getting DOMS after a sesh on the bike. Filling out nicely though.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds good man...

I've only got a wk left on mine strength has increased slowly along with body weight

up about 7lb pretty lean gains no water retention

unlike my first cycle where i had gained14lb by the end of wk 2!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Good gym sesh last night

back legs and bi's trained

no back pumps today tho


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

So its last wk on the bullets Im off

Monday

Tuesday

Friday

Saturday

Sunday

so I'll be banging in the training Mon Tue Fri

bike riding Sunday possibly Saturday.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Renaming today as cheeseburger Saturday coz that's all

I've been eating all day

double ones single ones yeaah

tomorrow will be spaghetti Sunday..lol

right time to do this months extreme order.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Renaming today as cheeseburger Saturday coz that's all
> 
> I've been eating all day
> 
> ...


Might want to change your diet for the test mate lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

There went no fast food macdonald shite

100% home made same as the spaghetti!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

fleg said:


> I shall call today summer fruits day coz I've had way too many blueberries raspberries and strawberries lol might even make another bowl.


all the perfect ingredients for a smoothie!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

How about couldn't be bothered to cook it, so just said feck it day, + a bottle of wine. I know but sometimes it's nice.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yep sometimes its much needed...

Can't remember the last time i did tho... Oh yeah i came home at 9am

and got a balloching off the misses!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

So i went and ordered some good old pro6 still got a heap of extreme mass left to

and a collection of fury!

Thinking about ditching the mass when its done and

Just starting the day with 2scoops pro6

And Im still having 2before bed

since i didn't need much protein this month

thought id treat myself to some new training gear

so ordered some extremist trackies and an extremist vest...looks awesome on stu core!

That guys massive!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

What flavour you gone for Brock?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Chocolate bud love it

might try vanilla at some point not a bit fan of strawberry tho.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

To hit the test tomorrow or not to hit the test

that is the question.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> To hit the test tomorrow or not to hit the test
> 
> that is the question.


Hahahahahaha

Only you know when your ready

I would but I'm not you you will do it in the end so why not now there's no reason not too really is there!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> To hit the test tomorrow or not to hit the test
> 
> that is the question.


What test did you get mate


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lixus test e

if i can get pins tomorrow franki boy Im doing it!

Blue and black pins yeah?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Your correct there flegster


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> Green to draw orange to shoot here mate but im going in delts, think blue is for glutes?? correct me if im wrong franki needle guru


Correct flegs

Use oranges for delts and quads


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I've got it

what sort of reviews?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good and bad only way to tell is to give it a bash mate


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Won't swap it coz i don't like fuking people about

seen some reviews some say it good

others say its under dosed

we'll soon find out

alpha pharma and isis were the other options

went with Lixus coz id heard of it before


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

fleg said:


> Ok mate ger it in ya then


Welcome to the dark side young Jedi


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> Won't swap it coz i don't like fuking people about
> 
> seen some reviews some say it good
> 
> ...


I've used Lixus, I found it okay


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Freddie uses lixus if I can recall and likes it!!!!

Stop teasing me and do it big man


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trained this morning back and legs

strength is defo up

dunno if its the bullets or from wearing my new extremist gear!..lol

deadlift 60 90 110 120 130

Squats 50 80 100

Front Squats 50 55 60

Lat pulldown 70 77 77

Pull ups 8 7 7

Ez curl 25 25 25


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes i did all sorted no problem.

This s**t is on

30mins and I'll be on team dark side!..lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What was it like up the clinic bud? I need to get my ass there soon always feel apprehensive about going there though


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just wrote it all down and handed it to the girl

she gave me something to fill out

within 5 mins i had all i needed

i felt the same way where i live everyone knows everyone.

Done my first shot no bother a little bit awkward, needed alot more pressure to squeeze it in than i expected.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye test e is very thick i find. Franki mentioned putting the vile in hot water for a few mins to thinner out

Where did you jab?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Glutes mate

where do you usually jab


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Glutes I'm trying delts and quads I think next


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> Glutes mate
> 
> where do you usually jab


You druggie lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

franki3 said:


> You druggie lol


yep total addict!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Went to bed at 11 last night which these days is a late night for me!

2.30am boom wide awake could i fuk get back to sleep

surfed the web for a bit

then up at 5 wi the wee man

breakfast

lion bar cereal and 5scoop extreme mass in 300ml milk.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

5 scoops ? That's quite a bit ain't it


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just trying to get the protein content up now im on the juice!

Works out around 50g protein.


----------



## ironlung (Aug 13, 2011)

Which gym do you go to mate?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Fit4less by energie on harbour road

how come?


----------



## ironlung (Aug 13, 2011)

Just wondering mate from livingston myself thought you may go to gym in west lothian as i'm at Bannatynes myself.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol have you seen someone going in there that looks like me?

I stay in inverness.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Had an awesome day today riding the dh bike

sun was out few good mates up

some good s**t thrown down!

Couldn't ask for better banter.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Chest day tomorrow nighshift tomorrow night

so empty gym for me in the morning

dropped down to one bullet a day until the test kicks in.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Smashed it today trained like a man possessed!

Chest press 50 80 90 95

Incline press 38 40 42

Db fly 20 22 24

Military press 50 52.5 52.5

Military front press 40 40 40

Lat side raises 10 10 10

Skullcrusher 40 45 45

Pulldown 80 85 85

Swiss ball crunch

Hanging leg raises


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

12st 2lb..the Chase for 13st continues!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What were u pre bullets mate?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Something around 11st 4lb bud


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

BJ1938 said:


> What were u pre bullets mate?


how's the test cycle going mate...kicking in yet?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

12st 5lb beatchssss 17lb increase in 4 wks

scary to think what's gonna happen when the test kicks in!!!

Anyway just trained back and legs

off to bed now nightshift last night.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> 12st 5lb beatchssss 17lb increase in 4 wks
> 
> scary to think what's gonna happen when the test kicks in!!!
> 
> ...


Good work brocky

Nite nite x


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Woow good results.

Wish i had access to something along side the bullets ive got left, neverless, i'll be watching your progress with inteerst xF


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

17 pound! That's some increase mate. Is that your second cycle of t bullets?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> Monster !! Lol. My mates on about week 6 of 1 a day and he's gained around 15lb as well.
> 
> Madness.


Does it look like water weight he has gained or is it quite solid gains?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Interesting they sound great really if you put all the evidence together


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> 17 pound! That's some increase mate. Is that your second cycle of t bullets?


yeah second proper cycle mate...first time I've done 4wks on them

only did three the last time gained so quickly the first time

and stopped gaining but i should of stayed on

Was really new to the whole ph thing should of done more homework but heyho

you should use them as a kickstart to your next cycle!

You to fleg


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Today training

trap bar deadlift 70 100 120 140

Squat 50 80 110 115

Vert press 125 175 225

Lat Pulldown 77 84 84

Seated row 77 84 91

Shrugs 100 100 100

Hammer twist curl 18 18 18

Still working off 8 reps

no pull ups after seated row tried one set burst.com!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Taken today 12st 5lb

View attachment 3459


View attachment 3460


View attachment 3461


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Your pics always look the same dude always in that mirror lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

fleg said:


> Nice gym wear mate


lol thanks man


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> Your pics always look the same dude always in that mirror lol


squat rack at the gym best way to get away wi taking a pic

and not get totally caught out looking like a poser!..lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao id get seen at my gym doing that I've seen people do worse though lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Im careful to do it in the mornings when its quieter!

Lol yeah you mean the do a set pull my t shirt up and check my abs crew!?!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought that crew only went to my gym! Best is when they pretend to be fanning self down lifting top to look whilst cooling off!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes mate tensing in the mirror pull the vest up and check the abs between sets. It's embarrassing to witness lol.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

No Phil think every gym has them!..lol they are usually aged between 16-21

Yeah Jordan fuking embracing to watch you know when you see

them taking pics its for the Facebook profile pic

the you walk into the changing room and there at it again!..lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Yes mate tensing in the mirror pull the vest up and check the abs between sets. It's embarrassing to witness lol.


That's what I do, lmfao


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I never had a lot of confidence showing my body off but in the last 2 weeks I've had to strip down and pose in front of 2 British champions, does give you a little more confidence!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I would never put it on Facebook my mrs put a pic in of me once I was furious lol.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I put a couple up a year ago or something i got ripped for it!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Friday up another 2lb that's 19lb total so far still

go one wk of bullets to do..

Trained chest tri and delts today

flat bench 80 90 100

Incline db 40 40 40

Db fly 24 24 24

Military press 50 55 60

Military front press 40 40 40

Lateral raises 10 10 10

Skull crusher 40 45 50

Tri pulldown 80 85 90


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Broc I've been keepin a eye on ur progress and ur doin gr8 m8 keep it cumin I did bullets last 2nd time got a real bad bk pain nothin moved it m8 stayed on for 4 weeks planed for 6 . Pin is nx for me m8 I'll keep close eye on progress m8 u and bj


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Cool man good to know people are interested in what i gotta say.

I know what you mean i get crazy back pumps from stuff like sweeping up

or clearing the snow of the driveway even standing in one place to long

brings it on.

Sides have got a little better since i dropped to 1 a day at the start of last wk

how many per day were you on?

T bullets as a kickstart to pinning is the way forward!


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

M8 first bullets I done 1 for 1s week then for 2weeks done 2 . Could not do any cardio at all even standing in wrk bk was sore . Last 1s was 1 aday for 5 weeks .

Ordered pins and stuff just in the middle of getin gear hard to find over here m8 so doin it from a source online so hope it's here nx week prob start soon as lol I'm subscribed so will keep a eye out


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Coolio eroids gives good info on online sources.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Training today was back and legs

Deadlifts 60 90 120 (tried for 140 massive fail)

Squats 50 80 110

Front squat 50 50

Lat pulldown 77 77 77

Seated row 84 84 84

Twist curls 16 16 16

Hit the scales tonight 12st 8.4lb


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

How tall are you mate?

Lifts are looking good mate, I need to try front squat... Whats main benefit is there of using both?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Im about 5ft 7/8 mate

The main benefit is that front squats hit the quads more specially when

you adopt a narrow leg stance


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Front squats take my breath away much more than normal squats!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks mate, Will have to give them a try! Will watch some video's on form first though.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

franki3 said:


> Front squats take my breath away much more than normal squats!!


franki you take my breath away!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Bed time!

Day off today then in wed Thursday nightshift then 10days off

probably do some overtime tho...new bike to buy!

How hard is it eating a meal at 4am..crazy heart burn!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Wide awake by 1.30 had a quick extreme mass and out the door.

Picked up wee man and went drill shopping

building me s mammoth shed at the new place

stopped by tesco picked up some steak.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

How do you find the mass Brock? When I've got back from hols thinking of trying to put some mass on, seem to be struggling to get past 10.5 right now, mirror tells me I'm bigger but scales say the same!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah its good i use it for brekkie cause i don't have much appetite in the morning.

What's your diet training and rest like tho?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Training three split: back,chest shoulders and legs, cardio / swimming on off days (note only to try and shift stubborn bit of belly).

Diet, normal day consists of:

7am 75g oats, 37g whey shake and nuts.

10am build and recover 75g

12ish two / three rice cakes with about 150/200g peanut butter or tub of low fat cottage cheese

3ish left over meal - stew, chilli, chicken breast veg etc

6/7 pm 75g whey shake

8/9pm evening meal - stew, chilli, chicken breast veg etc

10/11 75g pro6

Sorry to hijack thread fella.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

philb125 said:


> Training three split: back,chest shoulders and legs, cardio / swimming on off days (note only to try and shift stubborn bit of belly).
> 
> Diet, normal day consists of:
> 
> ...


Too many sups dude, Whey, B&R, Whey, Pro6. Get some real food protein in ya.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

6pm shake often is a meal. But think on return I'll put mass with oats in morning.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

philb125 said:


> Training three split: back,chest shoulders and legs, cardio / swimming on off days (note only to try and shift stubborn bit of belly).
> 
> Diet, normal day consists of:
> 
> ...


10.00 5/6 egg omelette with maybe some cheese and turkey thrown in

12.00 jacket potato and some veg

Try this!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I agree wi franki and rr

to many supps and not enough real food

pots and pasta around 10 and 12

Peanut butter in your night time shakes if you really want it.

I take 3 scoop pro6 before bed.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers lads, sorry to clutter thread up!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

No problem dude happy to help.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

150-200g p.butter Phil???


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats half a jar!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Reposted on mine as don't like to clutter yours up Brock!

Just looked at tub 454g in tub I have used nearly all in 3 goes so maybe 125-150g at a time on rice cakes.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

phil i`d stick a nana in those shakes, supps are fine to replace food, appetite dicates this for some more than others.

how many total rest days dude?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I know what cals gonna say and he's right

2day split is the way forward!

When i do train 3x a wk i still use my 2 day spilt


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just answered on mine, as didn't want to keep using yours Brock. Thanks for help so far everyone, if anything else chuck it on mine

Don't want Brock feeling mr popular seeing 15 updates all about some ten stone guy


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> phil i`d stick a nana in those shakes, supps are fine to replace food, appetite dicates this for some more than others.
> 
> how many total rest days dude?


I hear ya Cal on the sups front it's obviously worked for you. But dont you think we should be encouraging the consumption of real food, unless there is a good reason for not doing so. Something philb has not indicated at this point.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

philb125 said:


> Just answered on mine, as didn't want to keep using yours Brock. Thanks for help so far everyone, if anything else chuck it on mine
> 
> Don't want Brock feeling mr popular seeing 15 updates all about some ten stone guy


Don't put yourself down phil your doing fine trust me don't over think to much!

I was 10st once now look like a piece of fine art


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I think it depends on life style tho how much time you have

allocated breaks at work and so on.

I used to eat on the run all the time

in my last job only allocated one 30min break a day

now i get 3 breaks at work i've started to eat more whole foods

i only use sups first thing and last thing in the day now.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

roadrunner1 said:


> I hear ya Cal on the sups front it's obviously worked for you. But dont you think we should be encouraging the consumption of real food, unless there is a good reason for not doing so. Something philb has not indicated at this point.


true but at a bulked 10.5 stone phils not a natural born eater..

i do hear what your saying tho, howver if i didnt blend 3 meals a day i`d be a stone lighter.. i cant imagine eating as porridge the amount of oats i do, then a nana, peanut butter..

Brocky well done you lucky lucky cnut! 20lbs...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't know how you can drink oats either

i get sick of them super quick!

Thanks cal!...20lb more and i'll be really happy!!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Taken few different types of whey with the oats to find a flavour strong enough to detract from oats....

But when I do them as a porridge a scoop of cheesecake whey makes it taste awesome!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I've used honey or syrup

oats are like eggs to me i go through stages where

i can't get enough of them.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sweeten with stevia and the oats will taste great!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Stevia I'll need to Google that!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

philb125 said:


> Taken few different types of whey with the oats to find a flavour strong enough to detract from oats....
> 
> But when I do them as a porridge a scoop of cheesecake whey makes it taste awesome!


I drink oats unmixed in a shaker with a pint of milk. Tastes fine! Get it down ya ! Lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Jordan your hardcore mate!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Jordan your hardcore mate!


Did ya mumy nare make ya take your oats as a we un Brocky.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Jordan your hardcore mate!


Not as hardcore as you


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

roadrunner1 said:


> Did ya mumy nare make ya take your oats as a we un Brocky.


yeah just my ready brek!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> Not as hardcore as you


well your not hardcore unless you live hardcore dude!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> well your not hardcore unless you live hardcore dude!


How do you live it? Tell me more lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I dunno i stole that line from jack black in school of rock!..lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao good film that


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol yep quality film!

Watched horrible bosses last night thought it was pretty ****!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

So tried to train this morning after nightshift wasn't happening

probably since id been up since 5am the day before

27hours without sleep ain't good.

Starting to get crazy acne and really greasy oily back

wonder what thats from?

Anyway one more nightshift tonight then off for 10days

looking forward to some Xc riding the morro night

and some full on downhill on Sunday.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> So tried to train this morning after nightshift wasn't happening
> 
> probably since id been up since 5am the day before
> 
> ...


Get some t-tree oil and shower gel for back

It's the extra test your producing coming out in you!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Did you suffer with acne before mate? I had it quite bad when I was at school luckily didn't get it as bad when I was on test cycle though


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol yeah i know its from the test i was being sarcastic..

But thanks for the heads up on the oil tho franki

yeah Jordan quite bad in school more on my fore head

more redy spots rather than puss spots

my backs always been quite bad through my 20's

seemed to clear up when i stopped smoking weed tho.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Lol yeah i know its from the test i was being sarcastic..
> 
> But thanks for the heads up on the oil tho franki
> 
> ...


Same mate these things happen positives out way the negatives dude


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> Sh1t happens lol think about the gains !!!! Gotta say tho Brock I'm only rlly getting the noticeable size gains now in week 8, strength was up in week 3! Maybe 0.5mg Arimidex ed is a bit OTT and could have prevented watery gains (cardio prob helped too) hence why only now really noticing the size!


That's wot I'm noticing now size gains and I'm in week 8 strengh gains came after about 6 if I can remember!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Its only a bit of acne at the end of the day not biggie

yeah but fleg like you said before about the arimidex better safe than sorry

its your first cycle and everyone reacts different

i read some where on here than extreme used to take nolva first thing in the morn and last thing

at night while on cycle.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

3scoop pro6 now off to bed

training when i get up

should last longer than yesterday anyway!

Not even that tired now but I'll be a gerny c u next Tuesday later on

if i don't go to bed now!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Brockyboy said:


> Its only a bit of acne at the end of the day not biggie
> 
> yeah but fleg like you said before about the arimidex better safe than sorry
> 
> ...


So me not taking any sort of AI am more likely to get "watery gains" onto of the muscle due to more eostrogen than if I was to take something?

Gyno wise though all seems fine heading into week 4...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> So me not taking any sort of AI am more likely to get "watery gains" onto of the muscle due to more eostrogen than if I was to take something?
> 
> Gyno wise though all seems fine heading into week 4...


Your more likely to get estrogen related sides mate but I didn't use an ai and would say I didn't hold too much water


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought my E2 was under control, no obvious sighns. Then I had a blood test and the result was, 350 pmol/L (0-200)

So the moral of this story is Bloods Bloods Blodds.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I'll defo be getting mine checked after

Do they tell you what i means tho or just give you bit of paper wi a heap of

numbers on it?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't you have to pay for blood tests?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Nope we have a body enhancement clinic here its every wed 5-7

They do a needle exchange to.

And you can get blood done before during and after your cycle.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Really that sounds good. Do they do them everywhere do you know?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just Scotland jord


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Really? Why


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

You seen trainspotting? It was a poor joke!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

BJ1938 said:


> You seen trainspotting? It was a poor joke!


Lol nah i liked that one bj!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> Really that sounds good. Do they do them everywhere do you know?


try googling steroid clinics for your area or needle exchange

or just go to your docs tell you got sore kidneys and they'll do a blood test

or you could just tel your doc what your doing and ask if he's got your back.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> You seen trainspotting? It was a poor joke!


Ye I have mate just read it back lol.

I'll google steroid clinics see what comes up. I can't see my doc being overly keen lmao. Trouble with that is it'll go on your medical record aswell


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Training earlier awesome session strength is rocketing

Flat bench 50 80 100...(105pb 110pb 115pb 1RM)

Incline db bench 40 42 42

Db fly 24 24 24

Military press 50 50 50

Db press 30 30 30

Skullcrusher 40 45 50pb

Cable pulldown 80 85 85

Felt like i coulda pushed for 120kg on the bench!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

cracking weights on the skull crushers i think that would have broke my forearms


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Yeah I'll defo be getting mine checked after
> 
> Do they tell you what i means tho or just give you bit of paper wi a heap of
> 
> numbers on it?


Make up a fake google mail e-mail or something. Give it to them they will then e-mail the results to you.

Post them on here you will get plenty of help in understanding them dont wory. Or ask gav he knows his ****.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Some good numbers there Brock. You'll soon be too big for that mountain bike.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

roadrunner1 said:


> Some good numbers there Brock. You'll soon be too big for that mountain bike.


lol putting a heavier spring on this wknd actually

the one that's on is a titanium spring set up for when i was 10st 7

That one that's going on is the stock spring for 12st

then the next is for 14st and that's it they don't go heavier.

14st is where i want to be..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great numbers there Brock. Your skulls are the same as your mil press!!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dont know much about them to be honest Brock.

I had one about 20 years ago, 1st time out went down a bridle path got to the bottom fell off and broke my wrist.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done Brocky test is kicking right in !


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Great numbers there Brock. Your skulls are the same as your mil press!!!


totally mate never realised that...

I did start wi 60kg on the bar managed 4 so stripped it back to 50

Took alot out myself in chest.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Good going dude, I love reading journals to compare myself and I instantly think my shoulders are my best point? I military press 55 but only bench 80 compared to your 110?

Think I know where to improve!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

110 for one rep tho mate.

Just took so much outta chest before shoulders i usually rep 55-60


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

You do shoulders and chest together? I spend a whole workout on shoulders usually!

I need to try a 1rm for my ego I think


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

A whole work out that's far to much!

3 chest exercises

2 shoulders exercises

2 tricep exercises

Boom workout finished!

How many times a wk do you train i train twice maybe 3 tops.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sunday actually had a long lye today up at 10am

lion bar cereal toast and syrup now a fry up now

and off out on the bike.

Working nightshift tonight for some overtime so I'll be finishing @4

Doing Monday Tuesday aswell.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Made some extreme mass flapjack earlier bit dry but tastes no bad.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Vanilla fudge? Still got a few scoops if that left in the garage from last yr, might have it tomorrow while I'm still in lazy fat [email protected] mode!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Vanilla fudge is lovely mate


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Nah strawberry and banana smoothie

be ordering chocolate mass next

aye the vanilla fudge is awesome gets to sweet when you drink every day.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Good sesh the day

deadlift 60 90 110 120

Squat 80 110 [email protected] [email protected]

Leg ext 56 63 70

Lat pulldown 77 84 84

BOR 50 80 80

Shrugs 110 130 130

Bi twist curl 16 18 18

What a pump i had on after training squated so deep

it looked like the veins in my neck were about to explode!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds good session fella! Can't imagine doing my squats and deads in same day!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Done it for a while now i was finding one was hindering the other by splitting them.

Always still recovering from either deads or squats 2 days before.

Plus i only train a 2 day split usually unless on my 10days off or my 2day wk at work.

I get 14days off over 4wks but i usually do alot of overtime...but at the end of 4 wks i get 10days off straight.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

If it works why not eh!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Diets typically like this just now

extreme mass

chicken and pots

mince and rice mars bar

mince and rice mars bar

Protein flapjacks

2scoops pro6

Still on nights so diets a bit f'd up still but when im working i eat more anyway

after tonight im off for the rest of the wk

so bed at 4am up for 12 then gym!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

You only need 1 mars a day to work rest and play !!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol yeah your right but it was 4 for a £1!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Mass, Mars bars & flap jacks and still not a spec of fat!!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Unbelievable If I so much as look at a Mars bar it goes straight to the waist line.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol starting to put a little bf on 13% when i checked the other day

the misses says she prefers that to when i look to ripped!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trained today chest shoulder tri

flat bench 80 100 [email protected]

Incline db 42 44 46

Db fly 24 24 24

Db shoulder press 32 32 32

Plate raises 15 20 20

Skullcrusher narrow grip press superset 40 40 40

Cable pulldown 80 80 80

Rope pulldown dropset 50 40 30 20

Good sesh mega pumped as usual!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Strong little fecker ain't ya Brock?!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Brock is my hero  look at his workouts and good to see where I could get to! Similar heights etc.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Strong little fecker ain't ya Brock?!!


lol sometimes i just don't know where it comes from then im like oh yeah the test!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dude that works in the gym was training beside me today.

Asked me how i manage to gain on training twice a wk

i told him to stop training 4 times a wk and read beyond brawn!

He doesn't even train legs!..lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

4 times a week and no legs at all.... He sounds like the anti cal!

Plus don't sell yourself short (not a dig same height  ) you were hitting big numbers prior to test!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Man you wouldn't believe how many guys at my gym don't train legs

even some of the ones on gear...

There's one dude done more cycles than I've got bikes trains 5x a wk and no legs

i tell him he needs to but he says all he wants is t shirt muscles.

People just don't wanna know they think train more get bigger quicker!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

It's the same everywhere mate you should see some of the form at my gym it's fekin horrific to say the least !

Good lifts by the way mate


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> It's the same everywhere mate you should see some of the form at my gym it's fekin horrific to say the least !
> 
> Good lifts by the way mate


i know, proper nuggets like.

Thanks man seem to be progressing quite nicely!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't wait to do another cycle skint at the moment though


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I know what you mean i wanna stay on test for ever lol...

My next cycle im planning after xmas

12wk [email protected], 4 wks [email protected]


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Same as mine next planned brocky


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

What cycle you thinking about bj?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trained today.

Chest shoulder tri

flat bench 50 80 100 [email protected]

Incline db 44 44 44

Db fly 24 24 24

Db seated press 30 30 30

Military front press 40 40 40

Ez skullcrusher narrow press superset 40 40 40

Crunches


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Wee update on the cycle

Still sitting around 12st 7

Right at the end of the bullets that lump i have below my nip flared right up

That was about 2wks ago, starting taking 40mg nolva a day before bed im down to 20mg now

and the lump has settled right down..has to force myself to stop touching it.

Playing with it all the time seems to aggravate it to.

I've now introduced proviron into my cycle to

think i might be sensitive to one of the compounds in the bullets.

I'll probably use proviron in all my cycles from now on. Just to be on the safe side.

Its weird coz i didn't get no itchy nips or anything and im wondering if being para and touching and squeezing it

all time was the reason it got sore and inflamed.

Who knows, but I'll be using dbol next time.

Plan on stopping the nolva in a wk and carrying on wi proviron till pct.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Proviron excellent addition

Stop playing with your nips people will talk mate lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I know back to work the moro tho so it will be tucked away behind a boiler suit...

And im far to busy to be playing wi ma nips at work...lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

how many times have you taken bullets brock without looking back? did you have a lump before ie natural


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

This was my third..i never had the lump before it came up 6wks or so after my second...around the same time i got a tattoo across my chest.

The doc says it might be from that and never mentioned anything about gyno.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

how many did you take second time around? sorry for the questions just want to try and avoid anything if i can help it as will be taking 2 a day in a few weeks for a month this will be my second time so just trying to be cautious thats all but i suppose if its gonna happen it gonna happen


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

You should be ok on 2

I was stupid and did bullets 4wks after a megavol cycle..

I got para after i started pissing away my gains but it was all water.

I have a better understanding now..I've spent the last year researching and learning.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Todays munch

Extreme mass

Tin of baked beans tin of makeral

spaghetti bog

spaghetti mince

pasta dish

2scoop pro6


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Forgot about the sh1t load of flapjack I've eaten today to..

Got a fresh batch on right now.

Got a delivery of extreme mass chocolate and whey today!...yum yum


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Had an awesome day today, day off went down the park wi the wee man.

Training tonight back & legs

deadlift 60 90 110 [email protected]

Squat 80 110 115 [email protected] pb [email protected] pb booya!

Lat pulldown 84 84 91pb

B.O.R 50 80 90

Shrugs 110 120 140 160pb

twist curls 18 18 18

Smashing pb's all over the place tonight!...woosa


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Had an awesome day today, day off went down the park wi the wee man.
> 
> Training tonight back & legs
> 
> ...


Good on ya Brocky, nice to see that it's all going well for ya.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

roadrunner1 said:


> Good on ya Brocky, nice to see that it's all going well for ya.


Thanks mate..yep its really coming together!


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

How's the gear going m8 have not been on much with the kids doin heads in lol . Starting this wek myself can't wt


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well Done on squats brock good numbers especially doing deadlift and squats same day


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

LazyT said:


> How's the gear going m8 have not been on much with the kids doin heads in lol . Starting this wek myself can't wt


cycles going really well mate..strength increasing and getting stronger by the day!

What cycle you going for?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

lozza said:


> Well Done on squats brock good numbers especially doing deadlift and squats same day


Its the best way, that way one doesn't hinder the other while recovering.


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Test e 500 . Bullets for kicker started 2day m8


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Today chest shoulder tri

flat bench smith 50 80 110

Incline db 44 44 44

Cable fly 20 30 30

Db shoulder press 30 30 30

Db lat raise 10 10 10

Skullcrusher narrow press superset 40 40 40

Db ext 30 30

Plate shrug 20 1x60

Hate using the smith but the bench was being used by some hero doing 200sets wi a 10plate on each side of the bar...beaut!

Shoulders felt like they were actually gonna burst out my skin after the raises!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Brockyboy said:


> Its the best way, that way one doesn't hinder the other while recovering.


Actually tried this myself this week. Surprised how well it went. Considering making it a regular feature.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Its the best way, that way one doesn't hinder the other while recovering.


Another good day at the office then mate. Some good numbers again there. How long you ben on for now?

Regarding your squat/deadlift back to back. Same thing the jordan is saying on his thread but being advised to split them up even by me. Then you come along and through it all upside down by saying it works for you.

It just goes to show you that to an extent you have to find what forks for you as we are all different.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

roadrunner1 said:


> Another good day at the office then mate. Some good numbers again there. How long you ben on for now?
> 
> Regarding your squat/deadlift back to back. Same thing the jordan is saying on his thread but being advised to split them up even by me. Then you come along and through it all upside down by saying it works for you.
> 
> It just goes to show you that to an extent you have to find what forks for you as we are all different.


been on for 5wks now..

Yeah i just couldn't recover enough to progress on the next i need at least 7days inbetween i feel deads and squats hit alot of the same areas.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm the same mate the rest isn't an issue for me between deads and squats


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Leg night tonight so pumped for that sh1t!

Just thought i'd share that.

Tonight we squat in hell..wooosa!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Glad to here things are going well, remember to up your protein intake as you progress!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks freddee..yeah trying to squeeze as much in as possible extra scoop of protein here and there through out the day.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Good sesh the night in and out 45min.

Deadlift 60 90 120 [email protected]

Squat 80 110 [email protected]

Lat pulldown 91 91 91

BOR 60 90 90

shrugs 120 120 120

Twist curls 20 20 20


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Huge numbers fella!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Today was chest shoulder and tri

Flat bench smith 70 100 102.5

Incline db 44 44 44

Db fly 24 24 24

Db shoulder press 30 32 34

Lat raise 12 14 14

Ez skullcrusher narrow press superset 40 40 40

Seated Db ext 34 36 40

All the blood vessels between my shoulder and chest have burst look like red stretch marks...lol

I like it!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Today was chest shoulder and tri
> 
> Flat bench smith 70 100 102.5
> 
> ...


That looks like another good workout mate. Burst blood vessels haaaaaaaaaaa my wife would freak out if she saw them.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice sets their brocky good weights too.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

roadrunner1 said:


> That looks like another good workout mate. Burst blood vessels haaaaaaaaaaa my wife would freak out if she saw them.


Why would she freak out dude?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Why would she freak out dude?


Dont know must be a woman thing. She freaks if she come in the gym and sees them in my arms.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> Today was chest shoulder and tri
> 
> Flat bench smith 70 100 102.5
> 
> ...


I tried your workout today after a mammoth GVT session on Sunday and a cardio only day yesterday.

I biked to the gym and then

BB bench 70x10, 80x10, 90x10, 100x6

DB incline 40x8, 35x8, 30x8

DB incline fly 22.5x10x3

by which time my delts were fried!

DB military press 30x0 lol so 20x10x3

Lat Raise 15x10x3

EZ skullcrushers @35

S/S

DB tri extension @30

10x2x3

followed by a lovely bike home

I give this workout a 10/10 for front delt pump!!

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

You still doing 2 day a week and if yes how long will you continue with the same split and if you change it wot will it be??


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

roadrunner1 said:


> Dont know must be a woman thing. She freaks if she come in the gym and sees them in my arms.


Ah sound I thought you were gonna tell me it was really bad or something..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

franki3 said:


> You still doing 2 day a week and if yes how long will you continue with the same split and if you change it wot will it be??


Yeah mate still doing 2 day split...if I have the chance to train 3days I just train off the same routine I trained at the start of the week.

I'll probably stick with the same routine for a while yet...and then just tweak it when I wanna change it.

I've learned not to mix things up to much.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

ronnie cutler said:


> I tried your workout today after a mammoth GVT session on Sunday and a cardio only day yesterday.
> 
> I biked to the gym and then
> 
> ...


Aye it's a destroyer alright!..

I'm still sore.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Today looked like this finished nightshift at 8am felt sick as feck.

Got up at 2.30 went and trained back and legs.

Deadlift 60 90 110

Squat 50 80 110 120

Leg ext 63 70 77

Pull ups 3x8

Lat pulldown palms facing narrow grip 70 77 84

Seated row 77 77

Bi curls 18 18

An ok work out nothing special..

Was ment to be in my new house wks ago but it's not finished yet

And the lease was up on the house I was renting last week ago.

So I've had to move all our stuff into our old flat using the bedroom for storage

And I'm sleeping on an airbed in the living room while the wee man and the misses stay at her mum's.

It's not ideal but I'm trying to make the most of it got my 51" tv set up and a small beer fridge

For my supplys.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

hopefully full of beer xD


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I doubt there's room!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

it something he can get away with living seperate for a week xD


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought you would be over in Fort Ben with your bike.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

roadrunner1 said:


> I thought you would be over in Fort Ben with your bike.


I know fort bill and rockness in the same wknd and I'm working nightshift!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

renshaw said:


> it something he can get away with living seperate for a week xD


I 've got 2 bottles of brothers, milk, yogurt and a chocolate log.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> I know fort bill and rockness in the same wknd and I'm working nightshift!


Where the feck did i get fort ben from. lol. 19 year old died at rockness last night sad.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally got a moving in date for the new house...22nd June

So looks like another 2 wks nearly of sleeping on the living room floor eating crappy ready meals.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trained this morning

Chest

Flat bench 50 80 100

Incline db 42 46 46

Cable fly 20 20 20

Db shoulder press 32 34 34

Side lat raise 14 14 14

Tri dips and pulldown superset

Hate training in the morning always feel my strength is down.

Lost some weight to through poor diet of late..

Can't wait to get in this new house and start cooking pproperly again!!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice bench for 100 mate is that for 10


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks man.

No for 8 mate.


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

Missed a good one at Fort Bill mate, atmosphere was awesome!

Good luck with the house move!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I know would of been awesome..gwin wi the win but not by his usual 8 seconds tho.

Few local boys done good aswell.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Strong lil Fooker  good numbers Brock! Always good to see what's possible from fellow short ass!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

philb125 said:


> Strong lil Fooker  good numbers Brock! Always good to see what's possible from fellow short ass!


Thanks mate I try my best..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dropped 5lb this week aaarrg!..my holidays were ment

To be all about eating and protrudinputting on a few lb

But instead I've gotta deal wi the stress of my house still not being ready

And not being able to eat properly .


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

not good about house mate, whens it sorted??


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hopefully Friday..but can't move in now till Tuesday

As my carpet fitter is away till then he was ment to fit them today

But the builders wouldn't let him in coz the gas board

Haven't connected the gas yet so they can't test the heating system.

Should of been in 5wks ago not as if we had a bad winter or anything!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Been in the new house a day now. Time to get down to some serious eating again.

Managed stone training here and their.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Brockyboy said:


> Been in the new house a day now. Time to get down to some serious eating again.
> 
> Managed stone training here and their.


You put on a stone in how long Brocky mate


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

That was ment to say some training here and their..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

How's my lats?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lats are looking good mate well done


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Today's munch

Scrambled egg and toast

3 scoops extreme whey

Fish pie mashed pots

Ham cheese chilly philly sandwich

Mince and tatties

Egg and soldiers

3 scoop pro6

Bed

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chilly Philly haha love it! Can't beat cheese with a kick


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Love the stuff put it in my mashed pots to

The tomato and basil one pretty tasty to!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Training today

Chest delt tri

Flat bench 60 60 80 90

Incline db 40 40 40

db fly 20 20 20

db press 20 20 20

Lat raise 12 12 12

Skullcrusher 40 45 45

Close grip press 50 50

Cable pull down using lat machine 28 35 35

Wasn't feeling that strong today so dropped recovery times

between sets was done in about 40mins.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

My steed for today's riding fresh with a new set of forks and a push tuned rear shock...

P1ssing rain all day made for some fun getting wet and wild on with the drifts.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> My steed for today's riding fresh with a new set of forks and a push tuned rear shock...
> 
> P1ssing rain all day made for some fun getting wet and wild on with the drifts.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


This is my steed of choice, much easier on the thighs :laugh:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

bornagainmeathead said:


> This is my steed of choice, much easier on the thighs :laugh:


Nice!!! Always wanted 2 wheels but my mrs and heart say it's a bad idea... I would definitely kill myself!


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> I would definitely kill myself!


I tried my best mate.

See if you can find my intro thread.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice fs Brock them forks are massive i got recon rockshox nothing like them bad boys tho


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

lozza said:


> Nice fs Brock them forks are massive i got recon rockshox nothing like them bad boys tho


200mm of travel always rode marazocchi up until now.

Aye the recons are well good my mate has a pair on his giant trance.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thinking about going back to a 3 day split but with a bit of a twist.

Instead of over 7 days do it over 10 days

Example

Monday would be chest delts and tri

Friday back and bi

Monday legs

I read something about dorien yates saying his mate grew better

training legs every 10 days he came across this because of a

busy lifestyle and only being able to train every 10 days

To his astonishment his legs grew better than training them

every 7 days...this obviously doesn't work for everyone as

some people just take longer than others to recover.

I don't have time to train 3x a wk coz of work and family commitments.

And I think I'm needing to start focusing on legs and feel my trainings to condensed

training back and legs on the same day.

Thoughts people?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Seems a food idea mate. I know how hard it is to fit everything in during the week.

There's no written rule to say a training split has to be done over a 7 day period.

Go for it mate legs and back are two massive parts of your body that IMO need separate days


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah it's what I'm thinking split the back and legs right up!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I reckon it will do you good mate


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah it's what I'm thinking split the back and legs right up!


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

I suppose it depends on what exercises you are doing as well though, I would have thought heavy deadlifts and squats on the same day would be a bit of a punishment ?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

LaMbErT* said:


> I suppose it depends on what exercises you are doing as well though, I would have thought heavy deadlifts and squats on the same day would be a bit of a punishment ?


Yeah bit of a killer but but the reason I was don't it was I felt one was hindering

the other in terms of gains I feel I was never

really recovered after hitting heavy deads then heavy squats 3 days later.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trained this afternoon

Back trap and bi

Pulldown 49 49 77 77

Pull ups 3x10

Incline db rows 26 26 26

Shrugs 100 100 100

Seated twist curl 14 14 14

Reverse curl 22.5 22.5 22.5

Went out on the bike again tonight awesome shred!

Came home ate 4 doughnuts and 2glasses of irn bru

It'll be 3scoop pro6 then bed soon.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Mega stiff today really need to start stretching.

First day back to work after 3wks hols


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> Mega stiff today .


thought you'd finished your cycle


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> thought you'd finished your cycle


Lol..yeah I have not just stiff down there but all over! :twitch:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight will be the first leg only sesh

In about 6months

It's gonna be a blood bath!

Thank feck I've got 3days off now to.

Leg routine wail be something like this

Squats

Front squats

leg press

Leg extension

Calve raise machine


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Get some lunges in there mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thats gonnna ache tommrow after six months seperation extra lunges too!!! good on ya at least you can get more focus on them


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Riding fort William on Sunday so don't wanna be too sore.

Yeah lozza will be good to concentrate on getting these skinny pins to grow!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

So legs it was tonight

Beasting sesh to

Squats 50 80 110 [email protected]

Front squats 50 3x8

Vert leg press 100 150 150

Leg ext 56 3x8

Calve raises 115 115

Session took less than an hour expect to a tough fragile the moro.


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

oft that must have been a hard sesh, well done. Good going on the squats! Front squats must have been a killer!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice squats dude, how many reps do you do?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Nothing better than struggling to walk the following morning


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

8 reps mate

Except for the 130 which was 3reps.


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

Good leg session, not Jealous much about Fort Bill, you heading over to Glencoe to watch the BDS at all?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

What's the BDS mate?

Probably won't have time anyway

Any free time I have off I usually go riding.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

Halos BDS British downhill series, some decent elite riders going

Halo British Downhill Series Round 3 Glencoe / Events


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Are you riding?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

no mate, next for me is Round 3 of Northern Downhill at Alwinton, short but super steep track.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Cool

Do you know Simon parsons?

I met him in morzine a couple years ago.


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

No don't know him, just had a look on rootsandrain though and he looks fairly rapid like. Racing Elite now.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Today was chest delts and tri

Flat bench [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Incline db 42 42 42 @6reps

Seated fly 77 84 84 @8

Military press superset

Behind and front of neck 40 45 45 @8

Lat raises 14 14 14 @8

Narrow press 50 50 50 @8

Cable pulldown v bar 70 70 70 @8


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok new diet

Oatabix shake and peanut butter

Meat based meal wi veg (family dinner)

Mince/chicken and rice with sauce

Bowl of oats and shake

Mince/chicken and pots

Shake oats peanut butter

Working nights just now always hungry when I wake up!

But when I work days I'm never that hungry when I wake up.

Not sure how that works like.


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

New diet sounds quite good mate, I know what you mean when working nights.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks man..

Do you work night's to mate?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Was gonna train after work this morning but decided to go for

A sleep first

Shoulders had a wee twinge for about a week now

Just at the back where the trap meets the shoulder

Only thing I could think off is I didn't have the bar

Seated right when I was squatting last Thursday.

Deadlifts later tho might try and film myself if it's quiet enough

Hence why I wanted to train this morning!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ready for work..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Loving the prep Brock!


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

I used to work nights when I was a spray painter but no job atm. Good prep work, hows the shoulder ?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

You get used to once your 2 night in or something..

Easy to get to sleep in the morning just hard to stay asleep if

I get 5 hours I'm doing well!.

Shoulders good bud still a bit sore but I trained back on Friday and it was fine.

Squats in the morning!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Legs

Squats [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Front Squats [email protected]

Calve raise machine [email protected]

Short and sweet this morning guys.

Well only 4 more nights till I get a day off!

Picked up my new clipped pedals the day and shoes

to go on the xc bike!.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Can't imagine working nights, guess gum quiet in day time though mate!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

It is early morning but I've seen me going at 11-12 and it's mobbed!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight's meal prep

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Smart shakers ftw


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Handy wee shakers eh!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yesterday

Chest delts tri

Flat bench 50 80 90 @8 [email protected]

Incline db 42 @3x6

Seated fly 77 84 [email protected]

Military press 40 50 [email protected]

Lat raise 14 @3x8

Skullcrusher 30 40 [email protected]

Cable pulldown [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You seen a drop in strength since coming off cycle Brock?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

A little bit mate not much tho..

Most noticeable in my bench where I was 100kg for8 and 110 for6.

Kept most of my size gains to the half a stone I lost while still on through stress wi the house!..

Feel like I was just beginning to hit my peak when it was time to come off..

But I feel 10wks is enough.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Little update not posted in here for a couple wks

Decided to mix up my routine for a bit and change it up to a 5x5

Sticking to the same exercises.

Trained back and bi yest.

5x5 routine

Deadlift 90 100 110 120 130

Pulldown widegrip 70 77 77 84 91

D handle Pulldown 77 77 84 91 98

Shrug hammer machine [email protected]

Bi curl [email protected]


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Today chest delt and tri

5x5 routine

Flat bench 80 85 87.5 90 92.5kg

Incline db press 30 34 36 38 40

Machine seated fly 77 84 91 98 98

Military press 40 45 45 45 45

Military front press 20 20 20 20 20

Tricep ext using hammer bar 30 40 40 40 40

Ez skullcrusher 40 40 40

Rope Pulldown 50 55 60 65

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trying an experiment pretty skint this month wi bills and holiday in 2wks

So can't afford to buy protein this month

So instead of having a shake in the morning and night

It's gonna be 5 boiled eggs in the morning and a tub of cottage cheese

Before bed......

So wanna see how this effects body weight and muscle mass.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

get some calcium caseinate mate when you get paid its cheap as hell and its a great slow release protein before bed its worth the money, im eating 8 whole eggs in the morning every morning now rather than a shake too due to the diet, nice deads btw and bench is right up there, are you finding you can push heavier weight with the 5x5


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good on ya mate. I'm so sick of spending all my dosh on these things i'm going to stop doing the gym and go back to backpacking & Munro bagging. I have to see that reward = effort and right now it ain't happening.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Loz said:


> get some calcium caseinate mate when you get paid its cheap as hell and its a great slow release protein before bed its worth the money, im eating 8 whole eggs in the morning every morning now rather than a shake too due to the diet, nice deads btw and bench is right up there, are you finding you can push heavier weight with the 5x5


That's why I'm eating the cottage cheese same effect as the caseinate

Yeah it's only the first wk on the 5x5 but strength feels good

feel I've exhausted the 3x8 for now.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

roadrunner1 said:


> Good on ya mate. I'm so sick of spending all my dosh on these things i'm going to stop doing the gym and go back to backpacking & Munro bagging. I have to see that reward = effort and right now it ain't happening.


Cool I've been riding my xc bike a lot recently really getting the cardio up..

My misses old man does the munro running.

Still holding good weight even from all the cardio

Getting pumped for my next cycle in October!

Already have most of it sitting here..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Well back from me hols had a good time p1ssed wi rain the last 3 days tho.

Can't wait to get back in the gym it's been 2 wks.

Have I missed any thing?..I notice Jordan has been banned thought he was ok

I noticed he seemed to have a problem wi cal tho.

Be hitting my second AAS cycle in the next couple wks after bloodwork

I'll start a new journal for that I think.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

You have a good time matey?? Where did you go?

Don't think you've missed that much, no idea what happened with Jordon, only just thought actually not seen him posting in a while when read your post.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome back dude...

What cycle you running?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Welcome back dude...
> 
> What cycle you running?


[email protected] 600mg pw

[email protected] 300mg pw

[email protected] 4wks 20/30/30/20

Aromasin throughout starting a wk before taking any AAS

Letro at the start to see if it shifts this lump

Pct

Aromasin 3 wks

Nolva wks 3-6

Reload 4wks

Maybe some novadex xt to.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

When you starting that Brocky? You waiting the usual time on + pct to start again?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good to have you back mate. Hope you had a great holiday.

Cycle looks cool to me.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

BJ said:


> When you starting that Brocky? You waiting the usual time on + pct to start again?


Plan is to start in 2wks so yeah that will be time on plus pct = time off

All depends on bloodwork really..some people take longer than others to recover some less.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

renshaw said:


> You have a good time matey?? Where did you go?
> 
> Don't think you've missed that much, no idea what happened with Jordon, only just thought actually not seen him posting in a while when read your post.


Yeah had a great time went mountain biking in morzine which is French/swiss alps

You see loads of pros out there had 2 staying in our chalet.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Brockyboy said:


> Plan is to start in 2wks so yeah that will be time on plus pct = time off
> 
> All depends on bloodwork really..some people take longer than others to recover some less.


Same as me matey, just getting my stuff together now for cycle number two!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

BJ said:


> Same as me matey, just getting my stuff together now for cycle number two!


What cycle you planning dude?..still the Dbol and test?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not sure about the Dbol as I'm

Gyno sensitive it seems, maybe just 1.5 or 2ml of tritest400 per week


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Get a good A.I you should be sound..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

trained chest delts and tri

gyms got a new decline bench that they've been saying they'd get for a year!

first time since I can remember doing a 3x10 routine

incline db 22kg 26kg 32kg

decline 50kg 60kg 60kg

cable fly 25kg 25kg 20kg

military press 40 40 40

lat raises 10 10 10

seated press 49 49 49

seated dip 70 77 77

dips 3x10

db extension 12 12 12

that was 2 days ago and my chest is in bits!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Doesn't seem as heavy as you'd normally go Brock?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> trained chest delts and tri
> 
> gyms got a new decline bench that they've been saying they'd get for a year!
> 
> ...


It must be working the mate. What are seated dips? Have you got any cycling planed?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Doesn't seem as heavy as you'd normally go Brock?


not trained for 2 wks tho bud and I've got a deep cut on the palm of my hand be full bore again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

roadrunner1 said:


> It must be working the mate. What are seated dips? Have you got any cycling planed?


seated dips it's a machine with handles you push down on.

yeah working coz I ain't trained in 2 wks...so just focused on going as deep as I could.

working all wend so maybe some Xc during next wk and dh for the wkend if I can fix my

bike in time..it took a thrashing in France!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

my trusty steed

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

That look an awesome and expensive piece of kit.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

it's 6yr old when I bought it rrp was £3100 I got good discount coz I was shop sponcerd.

to replace it now and get the newest model it's £4999

but I dought I'll be getting one till after the wedding next yr!..lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> it's 6yr old when I bought it rrp was £3100 I got good discount coz I was shop sponcerd.
> 
> to replace it now and get the newest model it's £4999
> 
> but I dought I'll be getting one till after the wedding next yr!..lol


Holly hell you must have a good job Brock can you get me one lol.

Didn't know you where getting married dude, Should I get my kilt cleaned then.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

roadrunner1 said:


> Holly hell you must have a good job Brock can you get me one lol.
> 
> Didn't know you where getting married dude, Should I get my kilt cleaned then.


yeah mate getting married next October 2013..

the bike I bought when I was still at home living with the folks!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

new diet will look like this

shake 2scoops, 90g oats, 2table spoons olive oil 500ml milk.

2 pots 2 chicken thighs/breast/4legs, 2 slices whole meal bread, shake

fish and pots, 2slice wholemeal bread, shake

2 pots 2 chicken thighs/breast/4legs, 2 slices whole meal bread, shake

dinner with family anything from pizza to casserole.

shake 2scoops, 90g oats, 2table spoons olive oil 500ml milk.

if anyone wants to work out the total cals carbs fat and protein fire on!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Are you eating a whole chicken on those meals ?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

in each meal a whole chicken?

I usually just cook a whole chicken and spread it over the day

or

cook off a packet of legs breads or thighs.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

It Looks like a solid diet brock apart from the pizza but you gotta live a little


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

mate I'm lucky if I eat pizza once a month!

tonight I had chicken rice peppers and chorizo in a stock and wine sauce...wi rocky road cheese cake to finish..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

mate I'm lucky if I eat pizza once a month!

tonight I had chicken rice peppers and chorizo in a stock and wine sauce...wi rocky road cheese cake to finish..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

the dirt pit.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

had a good training sesh last night headed down about 11pm

still in nightshift mode so it beats lying in bed staring at the ceiling

til 4am.

trained chest delts tri

3x10

flat bench

incline db

cable fly

seated bb press

seated db press

lat raises

dips

skullcrusher

pulldowns

thinking about splitting shoulders up just not getting the

tri workout I want after training delts

so I think I'll do a delts and traps day to.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

be hitting training later back and bi

deadlift

T-bar row

D-handle pulldown

nortalis machine

pull ups

ez curls

db hammer curls

forearm curls


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

be hitting training later back and bi

deadlift

T-bar row

D-handle pulldown

nortalis machine

pull ups

ez curls

db hammer curls

forearm curls


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

skipped training last night and went for a catch up wi some mates..

it's on for tonight tho!


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> skipped training last night and went for a catch up wi some mates..
> 
> it's on for tonight tho!


Me too.

Chest tonight, can't wait.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

bornagainmeathead said:


> Me too.
> 
> Chest tonight, can't wait.


there must be a named condition for looking forward to torturing yourself..lol

but I love it!


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Well mine went well.

How bout yours?

Sent from my own little world


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah pretty good t-bar rows straight after deads is a bad idea tho!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Loving the moody avi Brock


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks man lol, that's my midnight on Friday night pose!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

lower back and lats are feeling it today.

deads 60kg 90kg 100kg 110kg 115kg 120kg

t-bar rows 35kg 3x10

D-handle pulldown 6plates (no weights on plates) 3x10

nortalis machine 8plates 3x10

pull ups 3x8

ez preacher curls 30kg 3x8

hammer twists 10kg 12kg 12kg x 10

forearm curls 20kg 3x10

back is just ruined from the deads heaviest I've gone in a long time

to sore to t-bar after wi a decent weight

so dropping them for seated cable row.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought weight was quite good on the t bar rows myself


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

is it?

never really done them before so wouldn't know.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah its a good weight i used 25kg last time for 3 sets and that was enough hehe


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

As long as you are getting a good squeeze at the top of the movement you will be fine.

Just build it from there.

I do them directly after deads too and try to keep as low as I can ( body almost parallel to the floor ) and go for the squeeze.

Feels amazing afterwards


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

coolcool will continue with them for a few wks

see how I get on.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

training this morning chest and tri

flat bench 60kg 60 80 90 90kg

incline db 27.5kg 3x8-12

seated fly machine 5x8

close grip bench press 60kg 3x8

dips 3x8

pulldown 3x8

close grip pulldown 3x8

the dumbbells at my new gym are defo heavier than my old place.

also need to find out what the plates weigh on the machines.

away down to the borders tonight for a day riding dh at a place called ae forest

then glentress Sunday for a day riding Xc....

GOOD TIMES brah!


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

that's a cool gym that is


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

totally man a proper hardcore gym!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

training last night was legs

squat 60kg 95kg 110kg x8

front squat 50kg 3x8

vertical press 120kg 3x10

leg ext plate 8 10 10 x12

calve raises plate 10 5x10

managed to train 3 times last wk

back and bi

delts and traps

legs

be chest on Monday

weights slowly starting to go back up now

bench 90kg

squat 110kg

deadlift 130kg

gonna be trying to hit training 4 times a wk just now.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

crazy sniffy runny nose today anyway off to train chest.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Work no through mate, bit of nox in ya will help a little...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

actually out of nox just now but still managed ok

got 8 bottles of liquid fury tho...lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

chest and tri

flat bench

60 60 80 [email protected] [email protected]

incline db

25 27.5 30kg

cable fly

40 50 60

lower cable fly

40 50 60

weighted dip

20 20 20

cable pulldown wide grip narrow grip superset

70 70 70

db ext

30 30 30


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

some pics of where I'm at just now

just under 79kg bw

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well Done brock chest looking fuller annd triceps annd arms look bigger too! all going well.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Agreed, would say arms look most improved. Well done fella!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks guys appreciate the input!..


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

well done mate, ur growing like a weed


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

glod said:


> well done mate, ur growing like a weed


lol thanks man


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Very impressed mate. Huge improvements on the Drago v Rocky before pics

Great genetic potential as you put on weight easy for an ectomorph.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Parky said:


> Very impressed mate. Huge improvements on the Drago v Rocky before pics
> 
> Great genetic potential as you put on weight easy for an ectomorph.


thanks mate

I feel like I have to fight for ever lb tho..lol

recently I change for a 2 day which I've been doing for a year

to

a 4 day split I feel with the 4 day split it give me a more solid look

I believe that all types of training should applied to achieve a certain look

once I feel I've maxed on a 4 day I will probs go back to 2 for maybe 6months

but I'm hoping to stay on 4 day split for a good while yet

I don't like to get ahead of myself these day in terms of training

take it as it comes.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

arms n shoulders do look good brock, well done mate!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

boom 125kg squat on 8th set of triples

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Brockyboy said:


> thanks mate
> 
> I feel like I have to fight for ever lb tho..lol
> 
> ...


What's your diet been like on the 4 days split. I'm not an advocate of 2 day training at all (as is probably clear on the board). If I was advising you I'd tell you to eat anything and everything (within marginal reason of course) as given your body type you absolutely will have to fight for every pound. For a very ectomorphic physique you are going to struggle eating - you need to apply the intensity you apply in the gym to food. I know a lot of people bang on the macho drum about throwing up in the gym. I'd have you feeling like you wanted to throw up at breakfast.

You will def get a fuller look from 4 days training as your sarcoplasmic hypertrophy will be more dominant. You will probably not make the same strength increases mind you, but who gives a **** you're not a powerlifter.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Are you natural at the moment?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

my diet is something like this

3 crepe pancakes and syrup

3scoop protein shake

chicken breast pots and broccoli

6 slices pizza

chicken breast pots broccoli

fish and chips

Bombay badboy potnoodle (there my guilty pleasure)

3scoops protein shake

no I'm not natural at the moment

I'm 4wks into a test and deca cycle

600mg test, 300mg deca

30mg per day Dbol

10mg Aromasin

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

last night was legs at midnight

squat 8x3

60kg 100 110 115 117.5 120 122.5 125kg

front squat 3x8

40kg

leg ext 5x12-15

plate 10 11 12 13 14 15

calves raise 5x10

plate 10 11 12 13 14 15

first time trying a 8x3 principle l legs were burst after that

really felt it in the hamstrings.

might apply it to my deadlift to and bench press


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

back and bi tonight.

deadlift 8x3

90 110 115 120 125 130 135 140

[email protected] just for the hell of it

cable row 3x10

d handle pulldown 3x10

pull up 3x7

ez curl seated 3x8

27.5kg

twist curl 3x8

15kg

forearm bb curl 3x10

20kg


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

nice one mate, u feel the gear kicking in yet?what lab r u using?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

hmmm nothing yet really should be kicking in nicely this wk or so.

I'm using prochem mate.


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

heard it's good gear, u should feel it soon, is it ur first deca experience? i tried it once like million years ago and loved it long gone those good old days, all natural now and i miss it every day:heh:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah I've heard some good stuff

I know a few people that use it.

yeah first time using deca and Dbol

what made you stop using and go natural mate?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

I promised my wife after my best mate hang him self after being on for to long( blame the gear as always, not that he had problems, no it was the gearmg: i hate when ppl blame it for all the issues in the world).All well there's always next year or the next one;-)

keep on growing bro


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks man

yeah I think it's like any substance use ie weed coke xtc even alcohol

people with under lying issues will always let themselves get messed

up and take it to far often turning use into abuse.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

glod said:


> I promised my wife after my best mate hang him self after being on for to long( blame the gear as always, not that he had problems, no it was the gearmg: i hate when ppl blame it for all the issues in the world).All well there's always next year or the next one;-)
> 
> keep on growing bro


Sorry to hear about your best friend glod. But do you not think if it had not been for the drugs he might have handled the issues better?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

training today was chest and tri

flat bench 3x8

80kg 90kg 95kg

incline db x8

30kg 32.5kg 32.5kg

cable fly 3x8

plate 6 7 7

low cable fly

plate 5 6 6

weighted dip 3x8

20kg 25kg 30kg

wide grip

plate 12 14 16

narrow grip pulldown

plate 12 14 14

superset

db ext

32.5kg 3x8


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Solid workout bud


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks mate.

I feel like I'm really starting to improve on some lifts recently.

not so much on flat bench

but incline db

and

weighed dip are starting to creep up.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

on nightshift just now.

diet is like this just now

100g oats and water

bowl of pasta and sauce with sausage

haddock fillet with pasta 450g of yoghurt

2 haddock fillets with pasta

haddock fillet with pasta

shake 4 scoops

bed


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

be training some delts and traps later to!


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

keep pushin bud, I'm doing mix days and nights as well, how I hate nights... at least the gym is empty at 5am


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

aye not to keen on nights either but it is good getting the gym to yourself!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

last night's training.

seated bb press 3x8

40kg 50kg 55kg

seated db press

22.5kg 25kg 27.5kg

facepulls

lateral raise 3x8

12kg

shrugs 5x8

100kg 140kg 140kg 150kg 160kg

some good improvements on last wks lifts

super chuffed!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

legs tonight oooooooh yeah!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

just finished beasting legs

squat

100kg 105kg 110kg 115kg 120kg

leg press (legs together) 5x10

80kg 120kg 130kg 140kg 150kg 160kg 170kg 180kg

leg ext 5x20

plate 3 4 4 4 4

calves raises 5x10

plate 13 13 13 10 10

squats were ment to be 8x3 but was trying something new with form

placing a metal step under me which I squat down to just sciffing it

on the way down before going back up..

sciffing the the step forces me to go just lower than 90o knee bend

defo need to go lighter next wk and build up in smaller increments.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Thats what its all about, love having a beast of a legs session! Good stuff!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

deads first thing in the morning after nightshift.

got a target I wanna hit

will let you know if I hit it.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

No ifs, no buts.

You've done the ground work.

Lift that fugger Brocky!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

here it is then training after a 13hr nightshift..

deadlift 8x3

60kg 90kg 110kg 130kg 140kg [email protected] 160kg [email protected]

pulldown widegrip

plate [email protected] 7 [email protected]

pulldown d handle

plate [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

pull-ups

3x7

high pulley cable curls 3x8

plate 3 4 4

twist curls 3x6

20kg

forearm curl 3x8

25kg

pretty happy wi my deads had hoped to hit 150/160kg for 1

but when I hit 150 for 3 I thought screw it lets see if I can hit 160/170 for 1

grip failed on 170 before I could stand up straight but

I got most of the way there!


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Well done Brocky.

Great progress there :thumb


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just think what you could do if you hadnt worked a nite shift or indeed didnt work nites bud..

not trying to scare you but i was fairly normal before i did 10 years of nites.. :becky:

well done tho!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

totally bud in an ideal world I wouldn't work nights or indeed work at all!

and

I'd eat like a king all day long!

I've got 10days off after next wk so let's see what a difference it makes!

did you just work nights only dude or days and night?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nites only and i never swapped back to days ever, god knows how peeps do that..

lol yeah i could happily not work..

an ideal world is almost what i live and work in now tho apart from actually having to work lol..

so set a goal and one day who knows..

i was deep into my rut on nites.. fcuking abyss more like lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah I dunno how people work straight nights!

I only work 150 shifts a year so only 75 nights which ain't that bad.

it's only 7 nights a month easy since I discovered how much coffee helps!..lol

I do a lot of over time but as I get older I will do less but since I just bought a new house and a new car I like to do 3-5 extra shifts a month.

I do have some goals like 200kg deadlift

150kg squat before Xmas..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

170kg

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great photo brock whats your current pb on deadlift?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

lol pb'd today actually on 170kg

previously I think it was 160kg with straps.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool mate thats the same as me currently i struggled to get past 160 for a while :thumb good going


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

:--)

View attachment 4710


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

lol love that trix!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> lol love that trix!


When I saw your deadlift picture I immediately saw the resemblance to the other one you posted lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah we are very similar..lol

body to leg proportion is spot on!


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

good goin bud, I assume u're feeling the power of juice now?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

must be mate did 6th jab today....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

be hitting chest and tri in the morning..

in on overtime the night so be taking it easy

a strong coffee before leaving work

then Brock smash!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

just smashed it in the gym 6am workout

chest and tri

flat bench 4x8

80kg 90kg 95kg 100kg

incline db

35kg 37.5kd 37.5kg

cable fly (high)

plate 6 6 6

cable fly (low)

plate 4 5 6

weighted dip

25kg 30kg 35kg

pulldown super set

wide grip

plate 16 16 16

narrow grip

plate 14 14 14

off to bed now happy as a pig in sh1t.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Great workout mate - amazing progress


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

6am workouts are the best when the gym is less busy.. what do you mean by pulldown superset with wide/narrow grip? Is it same as tricep pushdown?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

jakal2001 said:


> 6am workouts are the best when the gym is less busy.. what do you mean by pulldown superset with wide/narrow grip? Is it same as tricep pushdown?


Wide grip pulldowns SS with narrow grip pulldowns.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh ok... same as bar pushdowns?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> Oh ok... same as bar pushdowns?


yeah same using ez bar handle and then for narrow the v-handle with palms facing when gripping the bar.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Parky said:


> Great workout mate - amazing progress


thanks mate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice... I shall be using the V handle when doing mine next Monday.. thanks


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

cool..gives quite a good pump if done nice and slow.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

woke up at 12.30 today and couldn't get back to sleep.

was half thinking of hitting the gym shoulders and traps.

but me chest especially at the outer is just to sore from Tuesday morning.

might head down the Moro morning tho see how tiredness is.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

looks like I'll be smashing shoulders with legs later

since I missed training wed to tired from nightshift

but that's me off for 10days now and I can never sleep the first couple nights so

midnight gym sesh it is!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Standard! I remember when I used to talk of Smashing Shoulders or Smashing Chest or another muscle now I get there and being at University the gym is a nightmare, gotta rush it all! Starting to miss the old gyms, especially the nitty gritty dungeon one in Barbarians, in margate. Ah well, we do what we can lol

Enjoy your 10 days of pal.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

you should still go in there with a view to smash something bud!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I try but I feel like I gotta rush because of everyone around me, even got signs saying no longer than certain times on certain things lol. I do catch gym on occasion when it's less busy, this is when the mentality really shines, then I absolutely smash the c_unt out of something lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

never managed to hit legs last night got hooked watching a film.

so went down tonight...missed training shoulders during the wk so

chucked them in after legs to.

squat

60kg 80kg 100kg @8

110 @6

115kg 120kg 125kg @3

[email protected]

vert leg press

140kg 160kg 180kg @ 8

200kg @5

military press

40kg 50kg 60kg (pb) @8

seated db press

25kg 30kg 30kg @8

lateral raise

15kg [email protected]

I've never even came near a 60kg military press before

musta been the tub of chocolate ice cream I had before I went down!..lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

chocolate ice cream yeah must of been that eh loool :lift: 

What film was soo good then?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

it was called the Kane files pretty low budget film

about a guy that does a deal wi a kingpin to kill a guy he owes money to

in order to get 250, 000 grand to get his son a new heart

but the kingpin sets him and cops are there a life behind bars in his son saved

or walk away and his son dies

so it appears like he shoots the guy he goes to jail but no money

from king pin so he escapes and goes after them

the guys some sort of ex marine or hitman they don't go into it

but he's hard a fuk!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds good enough for me to go on 1channel to watch a copy, cheers ! :yo:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

missed training yesterday coz called into work Monday Tuesday

so was shattered last night still feeling the effects of the nightshift sleep pattern I think

off for the rest of the week after today tho so training tonight.

gonna drop back to 3days training.

here what I'm thinking

chest and shoulders

legs

back and traps.

I'm dropping isolations on bi and tri's

see what happens.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Definitely plenty of pressing in chest/shoulders to hit the tri's! What exercises do you do for back?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

deads

pulldown wide grip

pulldown d-handle

pull ups


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

sorry man that was a pretty short answer was texting

it from the forklift at work big no no if you get busted..lol

but yeah plenty of tri work from pressing and shoulders still keeping dips tho

and as fir bi's I just don't feel I get anything out of doing curls so there pointless

for me at the moment!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

hit a 10pm training sesh last night

back and traps

deadlift

60 90kg @8

110 120 130 [email protected] (back was minced after that.)

pulldown wide grip

plate 6 6 6

pulldown d-handle

plate 8 9 10

pull ups

7 7 7

shrug

[email protected] 160 [email protected]

facepulls

plate 14 15 16


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice workout


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

The Trixsta said:


> Nice workout


Thanks bud


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Planning smashing some chest and delts tonight

Then probs a couple days rest before hitting legs

Got a day off tomorrow ment to be off the whole wk but been

Called into work :-( was in Monday Tuesday to so fairly clocking up

The overtime this month

Chest and delts should look like this.

Flat bench

Incline db

Cable fly high

Cable fly low

Military press

Seated db press


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> Planning smashing some chest and delts tonight
> 
> Then probs a couple days rest before hitting legs
> 
> ...


I remember having a week booked off but it was almost certain I'd get a call asking me to come in. Where I'm too polite for my own good at times I always obliged even though I didn't want to, I ended up starting to turn my phone off to prevent the calls coming in lol. I guess it's all money though. Silver lining and all that.

Have a good workout tonight!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last nights workout

Flat bench

80 90 100kg @8

105Kg @6

Incline db

37.5 40kg @8

[email protected]

Cable fly

Plate 6 6 7

Weighed dip

30Kg @8

40Kg @6 & 4

Military press

60Kg 3x4

Db seated press

25Kg 3x8

My gym doesn't have any 40 or 45kg dbs

So I had to make them up myself using the oly handles

Which is fine but you need a spotter to get them up coz you can't

Rest the oly's on you quads without a world of pain at least with a db

You can rest the whole plate there.

Shoulders presses were way off from last probably coz I trained chest first

Do I split them again???...need to think about it

If I did I still wouldn't be isolating tri's or bi's


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What split you running at the mo Brock and over what period?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Fcuking hell 140kg deads!! My forearms are crying just reading that sh!t..

Why are you droping the isolation on arms?


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

He's a strong old boy Brocky he is lol


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

It might be worth pairing shoulders with legs for a trial period Brocky.

I know there is no way I could give everything to chat (damn predictive text, I meant chest) and shoulders on the same day.

And after a big back session I don't think I would do shoulder justice, so cud be worth a try with legs as your upper body will be relatively fresh.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> What split you running at the mo Brock and over what period?


3 day mate

Chest and shoulder

Legs

Back

If you read back a few pages you'll see I tried 4 day for a few wks

Splitting shoulder and trap into there own day

As it used to be

Chest tri shoulder

Legs

Back and bi

I never have set time periods for routines I just tweak every now and then.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

bornagainmeathead said:


> It might be worth pairing shoulders with legs for a trial period Brocky.
> 
> I know there is no way I could give everything to chat and shoulders on the same day.
> 
> And after a big back session I don't think I would do shoulder justice, so cud be worth a try with legs as your upper body will be relatively fresh.


That's what I did last wk mate coz I never had time to do 4 days

Had good results to

Might just have to do that!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> Fcuking hell 140kg deads!! My forearms are crying just reading that sh!t..
> 
> Why are you droping the isolation on arms?


Just coz I think I'm getting enough outta my compounds at the mo mate

Don't really think I'm getting anything out of them

Might do once every 4 wk or something.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Why not consider a 4 day rolling split instead of trying to fit it all into 7 days?

As a side note, I did shoulders after back last wkd and was surprised how much I was able to give compared to when i'd normally pair them with chest.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Might be something to consider for future dude

It's is amazing how much a chest workout burst the shoulders

On the way home from the gym last night I was telling m myself my shoulder

Workout was s**t compared to last wk coz I trained back the day before.

Then when I woke up this morning I was like yeah f all to do wi back the day before..lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Been training the 8x3 on squat and dead.

Been taking some tips off a dude down the gym who trains for strongman

Gonna try this

Wk 1 3x3

Wk 2 4x4

Wk 3 5x5

Wk 4 3x3

Wk 5 max effort!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

be interesting to see how your new routine goes


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll post the full routine later when I get home work


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

That will work for strength no doubt about it.

I sometimes use a similar system and get great strength gains.

Go for it bud.

Maximise the products you are using and the effort that you are putting in by using a proven system for strength gains.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Deadlift

Pulldown wide grip

Pulldown d-handle

Bent over row

Pull up

Flat bench

Incline BB press

Cable fly high

Cable fly low

Weighed dips

Squat

Vert leg press

Calve raise

Military press

Seated db press

At first I was just gonna cycle the poundages and reps with squat and deads

But now I'm thinking of doing it with all the big movements

Shoulders will still be around 8reps

As will cable flys


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

that all looks interesting, will be keeping an eye on your progress


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

It will work with the big three compounds mate guaranteed


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I've never done anything like this before either so super interested to see what happens!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm no expert but I've thought of combining legs and shoulders myself... If you mili press hard enough, surely DB press is just a similar movement? Maybe pair it with side raises instead?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

This is very simlar to the advice bornagainmeathead told me!  Took my deads from 120 x 10 to 150 x 5 (previous was 150 x 1)

Allot of the lifting restriction was actually in my head!! I hit that weight when i miss calculated and thought it was doing 140...!! Its all about them times when you go to lift and palms get sweaty and your heads pauses as your about to lift and you stop and think its going to be to much weight as soon as you get past this, the skys the limit! 

I think this is what T-bullet also helped with... not strength just mental concentration!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

BJ said:


> I'm no expert but I've thought of combining legs and shoulders myself... If you mili press hard enough, surely DB press is just a similar movement? Maybe pair it with side raises instead?


The standing military press is more a warm up for me.

As for side raises I see them as more of a toning exercise.

I want to go big and heavy!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonights sesh

Squat 3x3

100kg 120kg 130kg

Leg press 3x3

180Kg 200kg 240kg

Calve raises 3x10

Plate 10 12 14

Military press 3x8

40kg 50kg 60kg

Db seated press 2x4

30kg


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> Tonights sesh
> 
> Squat 3x3
> 
> ...


I knew I forgot something! Blasted calfs! How the hell did I forget calfs lol losing the plot I think :crazy: , ah well, will throw some standing barbell calf raises in the next workout, thanks for reminding me lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol it's easy done i done it last wk


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight's work out was all about the 3x3

Flat bench

100Kg 110kg 115kg

Incline bb

80Kg 90kg 100kg

Cable fly high

Plate 7 8 9

Cable fly low

Plate 6 8 8

Dips

20Kg x3 (slow reps)

First time doing incline bb pretty surprised at gettin 100kg and chuffed

Thinking I'm going to do an 8wk strength programme

Like this

Wk1 3x3

Wk2 4x4

Wk3 3x5

Wk4 max effort

Then repeat the above for wks 5 to 8

After that it'll be back to 3x8 - 10 reps but thinking 45 second gaps

Exercises will stay the same...


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> Tonight's work out was all about the 3x3
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> ...


Very nice numbers there pal, how you feeling at the moment? Any sides at all? When running Tri Test and Decca I didn't experience 1 negative side effect, just got big and strong! Seems a bit weird being 14Stone 6 now when I was sitting around 17st 6. At that weight though I was 22% bf now done to 17% so not a bad thing really. Keep up the good work, you've come a long way!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Love the workout regime idea Brock. Will definitely follow your progress


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

like the way you mix an match things about,people can get stuck in the same routine day in day out,not you tho lad lol......


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

The Trixsta said:


> Very nice numbers there pal, how you feeling at the moment? Any sides at all? When running Tri Test and Decca I didn't experience 1 negative side effect, just got big and strong! Seems a bit weird being 14Stone 6 now when I was sitting around 17st 6. At that weight though I was 22% bf now done to 17% so not a bad thing really. Keep up the good work, you've come a long way!


Nope nothing negative mate put on about 10lbs, to be honest I don't think I ran the deca high enough only 300mg a wk

Think something like 450-600 would of been better...

I don't think I'll run Dbol again either noticed a wee lump under my right nipple it's tiny running Aromasin on cycle and start nolva soon as I felt that

It's weird coz I had no signs of estrogen sides...

Perhaps it'll disappear through time and full pct it's not sore or tender either.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

wezo said:


> like the way you mix an match things about,people can get stuck in the same routine day in day out,not you tho lad lol......


Always up for trying new things dude or tweaking a routine just as long as its nothing to gimmicky..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonights sesh

Deadlift 3x3

130Kg 150kg 160kg

Pulldown wide grip

Plate 10

Pulldown d-handle

Plate 8 10 11

B.O.R 3x6

50Kg

Pull ups

3X6


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Been trying to keep rest between sets to 30-60 secs to


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night's 4x4 legs sesh

Squat

100Kg 110kg 115kg 120kg

Vert leg press

180kg 200kg 220kg 240kg

Calves 3x10

Plate 10

Military press 3x8

40kg 55kg 65kg (pb)

Db press 4x8

25Kg 30kg 35kg 37.5kg (pb)

Still using my box for squats helping me get nice and low

Feeling it a bit today.

More pb's on shoulders, looking forward to next wk already.

Chest the Moro and 2days off after today woooosa.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Great session Brocky :thumb


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks man felt good specially since it was 11pm on at Saturday night!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> Been trying to keep rest between sets to 30-60 secs to


This is what I also am doing, religiously lol proving to be good.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Fairly gets the heart rate up!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night chest 4x4

Flat bench

100Kg 105kg 110kg 115kg

Incline bb

90Kg 100kg 105kg 110kg

Cable fly high

Plate 9 10 10 11

Cable fly low

Plate 8 8 8 8

Weighted dips

20kg 30kg 40kg 40kg

Boooom done!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

How Long the Workouts taking now Brock with the new format?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Bout 45min mate as long as I don't have to wait for equipment

Coz some polish twats hogging it...lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Had all the issues with Polaks in margate, nightmare, I miss the polaks tho when it comes to hear at Uni, give me the Polaks back anyday over a thousand students LOL


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Do you ever do drop sets Brocky? I always found them great for finishing a muscle group off and upping intensity.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Extreme said:


> Do you ever do drop sets Brocky? I always found them great for finishing a muscle group off and upping intensity.


I have done them but only on cables really for biceps cable curls or triceps pushdowns

Would you have done them for bench press and lat pulldown say?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night was 4x4 on back

Deadlift

130Kg 150kg 160kg 170kg

Pulldown wide

Plate 10 4x4

Pulldown d handle

Plate 11 4x4

Pull up

6 5 4 4

Seated plate row

80Kg 4x4

Shaaaating done.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Today (Friday) was legs 5x2

Squat

100Kg 110kg 120kg 130kg 140kg

Vert leg press

200Kg 240kg 250kg 260kg 270kg

Calves raises 5x10

Plate 10

Military press

50Kg 60kg @8 70kg @3

Seated db press

25Kg 30kg @8 30kg @4


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Not really had much time to train the last couple wks working a lot.

Also strength has been sh1te since I went out on the p1ss 2wks ago.


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

don't worry mate it's life, u can not controll everything, i had few bevies 2 weeks back and still feel it,why don't know.

The way I see it rest and than hit it hard


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

How are things with regards to your course pal?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

The Trixsta said:


> How are things with regards to your course pal?


Yeah it's been good strengths right up put on some sizeNo sides really a bit moody apparently so my gf says.Bloods have came back fineCan't wait for my next on!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

had a drink sat nite to forgot how much it ****s your training up,back on track now tho,only thing is its the month for it lol.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Hench-Life said:


> Yeah it's been good strengths right up put on some sizeNo sides really a bit moody apparently so my gf says.Bloods have came back fineCan't wait for my next on!


Good stuff pal, so all in all, a good, positive experience would you say? I'm looking forward to the Tri-Tren Next week, got a good feeling about this course lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah pretty good and pretty happy with what I got from it..

I'm still learning when I comes to this side of things.

Aye good luck wi the tren man...

Just been training lighter this last wk reps up at 12-15

Until I get a bit of strength up after the sesh

Can't believe it's been 2wks and I still feel wk as sh1te!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Training today

Back

Deadlift

100 120 140kg 3x8

Lat pulldown wide

Plate [email protected] 15 12 10 reps

pulldown d-handle

Plate [email protected] 12 10 10 reps

Seated plate row ( palms facing each other)

40kg @ 12 10 10

Seated plate row (wide grip)

40Kg 10 10 12

Db row

30Kg 3x8

Twist curl

12Kg 3x10

Boom done

My arms hurt for about 4 days last wk after this


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Hench-Life said:


> Training today
> 
> Back
> 
> ...


Forearms Growing?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just burst from the high volume of reps I think mate.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight was chest first night in 2 nearly 3 wks I've started to feel strong again after my drink sesh.

Flat bench

80Kg 90kg @10, 100kg @8, 110kg @4

Incline db

38Kg 3x8

Pec deck

12 10 10

Weighted dip

[email protected] 12 10 8

ez Skull crusher/narrow grip press superset

30Kg 3x10

Booooom done feeling good!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just absolutely fuking destroyed legs

Legs are seriously lagging so decided its time to step it up!

Squat

[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Vert leg press

80Kg 120kg [email protected]

Hack squat

40Kg 3x10

Ham curl

Plate [email protected] 20 15 15

Quads ext

Plate 3

3x20

Lunges

20Kg 3x8

Military press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Front press

[email protected] 15

50Kg @ 10 8

Lat raise

6Kg 3x10

Boooom done pumped to death!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Oooooooooooooosh! Good stuff Bro!! Pow!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Aye I think I'll be stiff the Moro morning bud..lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Hench-Life said:


> Aye I think I'll be stiff the Moro morning bud..lol


Without a doubt lol even more so on day 2 after the workout, ouch lol. I love it though, sure sign of doing things right


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Man I could hardly walk up the stairs to bed legs felt so heavy!

Out on the bike Sunday so that should give them a good flush.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i love that feeling on legs, just nothing left


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Totally....haven't had that feeling in a while!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Legs aren't to bad today they defo know they were trained last night....

Tomorrow could be a different story tho!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Hench-Life said:


> Legs aren't to bad today they defo know they were trained last night....
> 
> Tomorrow could be a different story tho!


Definitely! HAHA, for me it's always Day 2 to feel the full force of the previous leg workout, enjoy  lol


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Hench-Life said:


> Legs aren't to bad today they defo know they were trained last night....
> 
> Tomorrow could be a different story tho!


Make the most of being able to walk and climb stairs, for tomorrow you will be walking like John Wayne :thumb


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I wanna be a cow boy baybeee..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just back from the gym...

Went down for a quick hour blaaaaast

of the guns..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice, what are those bad boys measuring at?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

You know what I don't actually know any of my measurements...

I used to buy all my tops small for a slim fit and the length fitted perfect

I recently started buying mediums bought 2 medium hoodie zippers the other day

and there actually tight on me...haha

I'll be in larges by end of next year lol

I'm up a jean size to from 30 to 32"


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight's back attack

Deadlift

[email protected] [email protected] 1[email protected]

Pulldown wide grip

Plate 6 7 8

Reps 15 12 8

Pulldown d handle

Plate 8

Reps 9 9 9

Plated lat machine

40Kg 50kg 60kg 3x15

Plated lat row

60Kg 65kg 65kg 3x15

Db row

30Kg 12 10 10

Weighted myself tonight 79.6kg no bad like!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What's the plated lat machine and plated row look like?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

It's like a seated row but it plate loadwed at the front

It's like an L shape plates on the front and handles vertically in front of you

I use one of the lat pulldown machine handles for wide grip.

I'll get a pic for your you it pretty old skool and basic as Fuk!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just wondering if it's like what I call the 'leverage iso row' I've started using at mine.

Check the exercise guides on BB.com and see if you can find it.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I use an old school plate loaded version of this:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/leverage-iso-row

It's done alternate arms.

There's also a plate loaded high to low pulldown/row type one where the plates are in front of you.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

That's the badboy but mine's even more basic than that!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like a seated row on leverage machine isn't there a pad to stop you from going forward too much when weight increases ?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Thats what fitness first had... new gym got 4 different rowing machine.. lol!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yep that's sounds right loz


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Little pic of where I'm at just now

Zero ab's and a fat face!..lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great stuff bud looking great and like the BMx hutch t shirt I want a nice white skyway one for the summer 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking solid bud!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Loz said:


> Great stuff bud looking great and like the BMx hutch t shirt I want a nice white skyway one for the summer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


EBay bud loads of retro bmx t shirts on there!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Hench-Life said:


> Little pic of where I'm at just now
> 
> Zero ab's and a fat face!..lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Looking pretty fukin awesome pal. Good stuff!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

looking very impressive mate


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Today's training sesh

Chest

Flat press

80Kg @10 reps

90Kg @9

100Kg @8

105Kg @5

Db incline

38Kg 3x8

Peck deck

Plate [email protected]

Plate [email protected]

Plate [email protected]

Cable fly

Plate [email protected]

Plate [email protected] x2

Weighted dips

2x 13kg chains

9 7 8

Ez skullcrusher/narrow grip press SS

30Kg 3x8

Cable pulldown drop set.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight's leg sesh

Squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Vert leg press

120Kg 3x15

Hack squat

40Kg 3x10

Ham curl

Plate 4 3x15

Quad ext

Plate 4 @20

Plate5 @25

[email protected]

Db lunges

20Kg 2x16

Another blasting sesh squat is pretty s**t just now

Dunno what's going on there like!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yesterday Xmas eve

Arms blast...

Military press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Log press

40Kg 3x12

Curl machine

3x12

Ez 21's

15Kg

20Kg

20Kg

Tri pushdown

3x12

Tri pushdown

3x12 last set drop set


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trained yesterday

Chest tri

Flat bench

80Kg @ 12

[email protected]

100Kg @6

Incline db press

38Kg 3x9

Cable flys

Plate 6 3x12

Low cable fly

Plate 6 3x12

Weighed dip

26Kg 12 8 8

Narrow press

40Kg 10

50Kg 8 8

Pushdown

3X8 last set drop set.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trained back on Tuesday

Deadlift

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip pulldown

Plate 8 3x8

Pulldown d-handle

Plate 7 3x8

Plated lat machine

100Kg @ 6 7 6

T bar row

40Kg @8

60Kg @8

80Kg @8

Db hammer curls 3x10

Preacher curls 3x8

Cable hammer curls 3x8 with drop set


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Solid workout as usual.

Deads are creeping up!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks mate yep the deadlift are creeping up slowly

Could be my year for the 200kg deadlift!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great numbers Brock getting strong :tea:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight went like this

Flat bench

70kg @10

90kg @8

100kg @6 + 2 half reps

Incline db press

40kg @ 8 8 6

Cable fly

Plate 6 @10

Plate 7 @10

Plate 8 @8

Weighted dip

30kg 3x8

Narrow press

70kg 3x8

V-bar push down drop set


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Friday morning

Deadlifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat pulldown wide grip

Plate8 @10

Plate9 @8 8

Lat pulldown D-handle

Plate9 3x8

Plated lat machine

80kg 3x10

T-bar row d-handle

60kg 3x10

Hammer curls

15kg 3x10

Preacher curls

[email protected]

[email protected] 8

Cable straight bar curls drop set

Good sesh pretty beasted afte


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's that plated lat machine

I cant remember the actual name.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Brock your gym looks well hardcore-take it these no white socks white shorts train there lol..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha yeah its pretty hardcore its in a unit in an industrial estate

White socks white shorts no way its all hoodies and trackies and usually a beanie

This time of year its that cold! ...theres no heating its great in summer tho stays nice and cool

They have loads of strongman stuff theres also a boxing ring and a boxing academy upstairs

Loads of mixed martial arts to ..oh and a pole dancing studio!

I love the place so much stuff and plenty oly bars so your never waiting for stuff

We also have britains strongest teenager training there now to!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Hench-Life said:


> Here's that plated lat machine
> 
> I cant remember the actual name.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Something simlar at mine by Hammer strengh called "iso Lat Row" Slightly different set up but ROM looks about same!

http://image.tradevv.com/2010/11/22/frefitness_1705760_600/hammer-strength-strength-machine-iso-lateral-rowing-fr-h011.jpg


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats is iso lat row I mind you and dorsey telling me before but I just couldnt mind


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hench-Life said:


> Here's that plated lat machine
> 
> I cant remember the actual name.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


That's pretty much identical to mine. Do you do alternate arm or what Hench?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Is this Brocky's journal?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes yanny changed my name wanted to be a bit more descreet in terms of using

My actual name or surname as to many people from around my

Flicking through here they see brocky go into my journal

Or whatever. ..its more that I dont want my gear use talked about around mine

As you know people dont alway understand why we do it.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> That's pretty much identical to mine. Do you do alternate arm or what Hench?


I do both arms at once

What about you?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight chest

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline db

40kg 8 8 6

Incline db fly

20kg 10 8 8

Weighted dip

30kg 7 5 4

Narrow press

[email protected]

70kg 8 8

Skulls

40kg 8

50kg 6 6

Smashed it tonight felt well good 4 wks off cycle

Weight and strength are still up and increasing!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Look at them dips for the shoehorns

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

For sure man triceps are feeling it the day!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight late sesh down the gym

Deadlift

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] PB

Lat pulldown wide grip

Plate7 8 10 10

Lat pulldown D-handle

Plate 7 10

Plate 8 12 12

Iso lat machine

80kg 3x12

T-row

60kg 3x10

Curling pad

12kg @12

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ez 21's

30kg x2sets

Super chuffed wi the pb on deads buzzin


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well done Brock you must be pleased top man 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks man

Yeah totally stoked mate just one step closer to the magic 200kg!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

80kg body weight dead lifting 180kg pretty dam good that Brock..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks wez

In not even 80kg bw yet only 77.4

Its my mission to get to 82kg bw this year tho!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Your off cycle now your jornal said,how long you off ??

you running reload as pct??


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Been off now for 5wks

No I ran it last time tho

Im running olimp t-100 as part of my pct

First time using clomid to.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

I heard clomid can make you feel a bit low depressed.

just what different people have said.not used the olimp t-100 before

take its a test booster.

How long you planning on staying off for?


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats on the pb mate.

Love that feeling.

Sent from my own little world


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

QUOTE=wezo;362478]I heard clomid can make you feel a bit low depressI'll elust what different people have said.not used the olimp t-100 before

take its a test booster.

How long you planning on staying off for?

Yeah I've heard that before I was wary about using it but

Haven't noticed any negative side effects

Yeah t-100 is a test booster think its a polish

brand look it up

I'll be getting blood work done next wk and then in 6 wks

So thinking 8-10wks then go back on.

Ill


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sounds like you got it all covered good size break to just what the bodys needs

when you get back on it your piss that 82kg brock

good luck with the bloods to..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

wezo said:


> Sounds like you got it all covered good size break to just what the bodys needs
> 
> when you get back on it your piss that 82kg brock
> 
> good luck with the bloods to..


Thanks mate

What sorta cycle lengths and breaks do you do?


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Had 5 months of last year as a 1 off did me the world good tho.

12 week cycle is always my plan,but i always struggle to eat

how a start for 12 weeks,so iv started cutting it down to

8-10 weeks,works better that way.

off cycle dont count you 1st 2 weeks cos your full of gear still

then i take 7 weeks off,should be longer but you miss it.

tell you 1 thing tho i speak to a few older holdcore builders

they all say the same should more time off cycle.

but what do they know....ha...


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmm i never knew that about clomid, and ,well atm i dont feel like training too hard or anything also. maybe i am suseptable to gym depression 

I ended my 12 weeks course 2 weeks early could be bothered to keep it up :S

PCT is HCG plus clomid for 20 days

the break i will probably end up doing is 10 weeks off including the 2/3 weeks pct maybe more . dunno see how i feel.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I absolutely suffer when taking clomid. It certainly affects your mood negatively. Makes you more lethargic and generally more susceptible to low moods


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried using Extreme Nutrition Reload as a PCT. It really does elevate mood, keeps strength gains, gets everything working downstairs quickly and has a good effect with itchy nipps.

I have known people to use this product towards the end of the course as well such as the last week.

Strongly recoomed it people you wont look back.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

Parky said:


> I absolutely suffer when taking clomid. It certainly affects your mood negatively. Makes you more lethargic and generally more susceptible to low moods


omg thats exactly how im feeling at the moment

normally i'm fine never had real low points in my life but since clomid everything seems too gay, cant be arsed etc

does it affect aggression ?? i nearly offered a guy out in asda carpark today for looking at me weird


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

P2000vxim said:


> omg thats exactly how im feeling at the moment
> 
> normally i'm fine never had real low points in my life but since clomid everything seems too gay, cant be arsed etc
> 
> does it affect aggression ?? i nearly offered a guy out in asda carpark today for looking at me weird


Yeah. For me I'm quite an emotional person in every aspect. A bit like a Southern European, so when I'm happy, I'm really happy - when I'm down everyone can tell. On clomid my average mood shifts toward the negative emotions. I'm moodier, sadder, more irritable, angrier, more short tempered etc... Basically life sucks and people are dicks is my default clomid setting


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

P2000vxim said:


> omg thats exactly how im feeling at the moment
> 
> normally i'm fine never had real low points in my life but since clomid everything seems too gay, cant be arsed etc
> 
> does it affect aggression ?? i nearly offered a guy out in asda carpark today for looking at me weird


Have you thought that the reason your feeling like that is coz

Your hormones are all over the place after running AAS

I bet when you were on you felt bullet proof!

So what goes up must come down.....

The last time I did a cycle I felt low as **** and my pct

Was reload and nolva.

This time tho I dont feel to bad at all


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Saturday night leg night!

Squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Vert leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Hack squats

[email protected] 3x8

Ham curl

Plate [email protected] 3x10

Quad ext

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Feeling it in the quads today

My squats pretty s**t just now wi only trainibg legs every

Second wk every other wk im bike riding every other wkend

And I hate when my legs are sore for that.

Also its allowing me to concentrate more on my deadlifts!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just back from the gym late night monday chest sesh

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline db

[email protected] 6 5 4

Db flys

[email protected] 10

[email protected] 8 10

Weighted dip

30kg 8 5 5

Narrow press

[email protected] 12

[email protected] 8 8

Ez skullcrusher

[email protected] 10

[email protected] 5 5

Boooooom done..peace out


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last nights back attack

Deadlift

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Partial deadlifts

[email protected]

[email protected] 3

Lat pulldown

Plate7 @10

Plate8 @8

Plate9 @8

D-handle pulldown

Plate 9 3x8

T-bar row

60kg 3x8

Curling pad

17.5kg db

3x8

21's

15kg x3


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Those partials will see your full rom past the 200 barrier mate.

You know can handle the weight :thumb


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks man

Yeah I dont usually do partials thought id start

See what happens it be a waste not using the power rack

At the gym suppose.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight was chest

Flat bench

90kg @8

100kg @4 4

Incline db

40kg @3x8

Db flys

20kg 3x10

Pec deck @3x12

Dips

10 8 8

Narrow press

[email protected] 6 4 4

Pull down palms facing up

Drop set.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Chest feels a little tight today good sesh last night

But I think its time for a routine revamp I've not really changed it

For about a year only tweaked it.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Next planned cycle is for april

Oxymethalone 50mg-100mg per day

800mg tri-test400 split into 2 shots per week

600mg npp split into 3 shots per wk

[email protected] 4wks

[email protected] 8wks

[email protected] 10wks

On cycle protection will be

[email protected] 20mg per day

Caber 0.5mg twice a wk

Pct

Nolva

Clomid

Reload

I'm toying with the idea of hcg for 2 wks after cycle

2500iu x 8 shots


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Not that I'm a expert in the slightest! From what I've read isn't HCG have more benefits to keep your nuts in tack during the cycle / will support the PCT when you take it around two weeks in as it support the serm?

Or does it just give the whole natural test a bigger kick when taken during the pct??

Just interested matey as I know you'd of done the research.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

From what I read it doesn't matter if you take it during or after your cycle

I have also heard its better to take at the start middle and end of your cycle

Im not 100% sure how im going to take it or if I even will

Im getting bloods done next wk so I'll know more then

As I used deca on cycle last time and is renowned for shuttting you down quit hard

But I've not had any problems wi depression or feeling low since I came off


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

You if you do a google search its just a lot of confused people asking same thing.

Theses people are then being adviced to take it from start, but not seen any of there comments really backed up with an actually reason, just that it worked for them. lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I know mate loads of people taking bout it but all wi different views

I would go by pscarb's pct in the steroids section

But I wont be using it anyway just ran I by the gf and she

Says there no way I'm keeping it in the fridge

And needs to be stored in the fridge.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok so new routine is the 10 8 6 4

Squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Vert leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected] 6 4

Quad ext

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Military press

[email protected]

[email protected] 8

Military front press

40kg 3x10

Front raises

20kg 8 10 10

Lat raises

9kg 3x10

Face pulls

3x10

Deadlift speed work

60kg using 10kg plate so lowee starting point

More emphasis on legs

3x10

Waa totally ready to speak to huey after todays training sesh!

2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

So just finished nightshift not feeling that tired probably coz its my last one tonight

Then off for 10 days woooop

Chest

Db flat press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline db

35kg 7 8 7

Decline bb

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db incline fly

20kg 3x10

Dips

3x12

Narrow press

60kg 3x12

Db skullcrushers

20kg 3x8

First time doing flat db press in a long time

Fairly ****ed me for inclines and everything else lol

Good tho


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Jesus my legs are in bits from tuesday


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Right its deads tonight not sure how its going to go still walking like john wayne here...lol


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hench-Life said:


> Jesus my legs are in bits from tuesday


I always say when you train legs you cant walk out the gym

the same way you walked in-if you do your workout sucked..

good sess brock feel the pain..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Aw man you should of seen me trying to climb on and off the forklift the last couple nights!

I love the quad pain tho!

Its my legs I really want to improve on this year

Even more so, so that I look good in my kilt when I get married in October


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

I've just pm'd you some inspiration mate.

Go for it!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just back from the dungeon of pain

Deadlifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Banded deadlifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Partial deadlifts

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pulldown

Plate [email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pulldown narrow palms facing

Plate7 3x12

Db curling pad

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ez 21's

20kg x3

Incline db curls

12.5kg 3x8

Training heavy legs always effects my deads that wk........

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

blimey that's some volume on deads, your poor back I can feel it just reading. Excellent job


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

What can I say I love deads!

Back ain't that sore today minced last

Night though!

The banded deads for me is more I about form so I can get more drive from the legs

And the partial that more a rear delt and trap excercise

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

excellent, i love deads too. Been doing concentric squats to help leg drive, seem to be helping


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Concentric squats?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Leg day today

Squat

80kg @10

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Vert leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Think I'll start around 230kg next wk

Ham curls

[email protected]

[email protected]

Plate [email protected]

[email protected] (1/2 reps to heavy)

Quad ext

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Miltary press

50kg 3x8

Miltary front press

40kg 3x12

Front raises

20kg 10 8 8

Lat raises

6kg 3x10

Face pulls

Dropset

Loving this 10 8 6 4 programme

Up 10kg in squat already.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Chest tonight

Db flat press

[email protected]

[email protected] 8

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db incline

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] 6

[email protected] 4

Decline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db flys

25kg 3x8

Dips

3x12

Narrow press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db skulls

15kg 3x10


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Today friday back sesh

Deadlift

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Banded deadlifts

140kg 3x8

Partial deads

[email protected]

200kg @ 8 8

Lat pulldown

Plate [email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Close grip pulldown palms facing

[email protected] 3x10

Curling pad

17.5kg 3x10

Ez 21's

30kg x3sets

Incline db curl

12.5kg 3x8

Boooooom

Leg day defo effects deads day but increasing in squats so all

Good another 2 wks and train legs light and go heavy as I can on deads see what happens.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's my post cycle blood

Hormones:

*

Oestradiol*69pmol/L (0-200)

Testosterone 9.2 nmol/L (9.4-31.0) *LOW

Sex Hormone Binding Globulin 61 nmol/L (13-59) *HIGH

Calculated Free Testosterone 115 pmol/L (245-785) *LOW

Tests pretty low I've got some zma and d-aspartic acid

So it'll be interesting to see if it actually does anything

When I get more bloods done in 6wks.

All other ranges were normal cholesterol , blood count etc


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night was leg night

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ham curls

Plate5 4x10

Quad ext

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Military press

60kg 2x6

[email protected]

Military front press

40kg 3x10

Front raise

But jacked that as elbow to sore

think I've got tendinitis. ...

Lat raise

9kg 3x8

Face pulls

Drop set.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Taken tonight

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Chest from friday night

Flat db

40kg @ 10 8 6 4

Incline db

40kg 10 8 6 4

Decline

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db incline fly

25kg 3x10

Weighted dip

[email protected] 8 7 6

Narrow press

60kg 3x10

Cable pushdown superset x3


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Back day Wednesday

Deadlift

90kg @10

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Banded deadlift

180kg 3x4

Partial deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated cable row

5x12

Seated Cable row

D-handles

5x15

Curling pad

15kg 3x8

Incline db

12.5kg 3x8


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Legs today friday

Squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Front squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ham curl

5x10

Quad ext

8x10-15

Squats weren't to heavy today back still in bits from wed ideally I defo need

2-3 days full rest rather than 1 day rest


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Strong stuff great going bud loving the journal .


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks mate been seeing some quite good gains lately

Changed my diet a bit added in more junk foods lol just cant eat

all healthy. ..ate so much chicken broccoli and carrots over a 4 month period

I couldn't even look at it by the end without boking!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night chest and tri

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline db

[email protected] 8 6 6

Decline press

80kg10

[email protected] 8

Db flys

25kg @ 10 6

Dips

Cable pushdown and rope super set

X3

Pec dec

3x15


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Training recently has been mostly dc training

Will be going back to nornal split soon

Just wanted to see how hitting every muscle group 3x a wk

Feels


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hench-Life said:


> Taken tonight
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Them guns are looking much bigger had you just trained them hench lol

that chest is bursting out that vest , you look well mate..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol thanks mate

Think I'd just trained chest and tri's


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

These just in 12wks since last jab

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok so getting ready to start my next cycle

Probs start on monday

It'll look like this:

Wks 1-10 [email protected] 800mg pw

Wks 1-8 Nandrolone phenylpropionate @600pw

Wks 1-4 oxymethalone 50-100mg ED

Wks 1-14 Aromasin 20mg ED

Pct

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Reload wks 12-16


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Good cycle that is..is this your biggest course to date??


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks mate

Yeah it is never been over 900mg which was my last cycle

600mg test e and 300mg deca

So it looks good then

Cheers man


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last nights sesh

Flat bench

60kg @20

80kgs @15

90kg @8

[email protected]

100kg @4

Incline db

32.5kg @10 x3

Decline

80kg @10 x3

Machine flys

3x10

Triceps

Cable super set x3

Cable super set different handles x3

Boooooom pumped to death!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Did you have *2* Mars bars last night?  :lol:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol no just dinner at my mum's before I went down..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Last night then

Deadlift

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pulldown

3x10

D-handle Pulldown

3x10

Cable row wide grip

3x10

Cable row d-handle

3x10

Bent over row

60kg

3x8

Preacher curls ez bar

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Curling Pad

12.5kg 3x10

Cable superset x3


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok a wk into cycle, 5lb up already

Pumps I'm getting are crazy that'll be the 50mg oxybol

Appetite has gone through the roof can't stop being hungry!..that'll be the 600mg NPP

TRI-test doing what it should...was gonna do 800mg but decided on 600mg

I grew before on 600 so why up it!..plus my bloods show higher end of normal SHBG so adding more test would just be a waste..

Also just cant stop pissing!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok here's where im at more pics in 3wks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shambo (Mar 13, 2013)

Hench-Life said:


> Ok here's where im at more pics in 3wks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Your backs getting wider mate looking nice and swole too


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

shamie said:


> Your backs getting wider mate looking nice and swole too


Thanks brah....appreciate the coments


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Doing what I do best

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Training today

Chest

Flat bb press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db incline

38kg 3x8

Pec dec

4plates off full stack x8

2plates off full stack x8

Full stack x8

No idea the the weights

Skullcrusher ez bar

30kg 3x8

Dip machine

3x8

Cable Pulldown straight bar

3x8

Rope Pulldown

3x8

Rope extension

3x8


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Overhauled the old routine thought it was about that time

Today was legs and delts...

Squat

[email protected], 15

[email protected] 20

Sumo squat

[email protected]

[email protected] 10

Ham curl

[email protected] 10 10

Quad ext

[email protected] 15 15 10 10

Good mornings

[email protected]

[email protected] 8

Calves

[email protected] 10 10 10 10

Delts

Db press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Front press

[email protected] 10 10 10

Plate loaded press

40kg total [email protected] 10 10 10

Lat raise

[email protected] 10 10 10

Shrugs

[email protected] 10 10 10


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I see you like your cross country biking.

You'll deffy enjoy the commentary on this video


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha yeah I know that vid well danny hart used to race at the Scottish races I raced

That video doesn't do the track justice it is steep as hell!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

And to do it in the wet thats another level completey!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd be absolutely shitting my pants doing the tiniest little dip on a bike, knowing my luck i'd probably slip half the discs in my back.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol thats what 8 inches of suspension is for!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight went like this

Back and bi

Deadlift

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pulldown (behind the neck)

[email protected] 3x10

Seated row

60kg 3x10

Plate loaded Pulldown

[email protected] 3x8

Db row

[email protected] 3x12

Preacher curl

[email protected] 3x8

Concentration curls

[email protected] 3x10

Seated curls

[email protected] 3x10

Standing ez curl

[email protected] 3x10

Deads were way off tonight because I trained legs yest..

But I gotta train when I can and I wanna

Be fresh for bikes on sat and sun.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Started using the myfitness pal app again seems to be going quite well.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight

Chest

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline db

[email protected] 8 8 8

Pec dec

100kg 8 8 5

Db curls

20kg 8 8 8

Rope pulldown

3x10

Jumped on the scales after and sitting at 80.90kg bw

Sweeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Question Brock, why pec dec instead of db flyes?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

jakal2001 said:


> Question Brock, why pec dec instead of db flyes?


Just prefer it for form dude

Always start with pretty good form

But over a few wks it becomes more of wide db press..

Also db flyes really kill my wrists there fuked from a few to many bike crashes

Usually like the cables but thought I'd switch for a change

I probs wouldn't use it if it was the pec dec with the elbow pads, but its the one that can be used for reverse flys to.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers Brock, yes I know exactly what you mean by turning into wide db press - i try hard to keep them as flyes, cables sounds like a good approach - ill be mixing it up too! Thanks for that


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tonight leg sesh

Squat

[email protected] 15

[email protected]15

[email protected]

Power squat (sumo)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ham curl

[email protected] 12 12

Quad ext

[email protected] 10 10 10 10 10

Calve raises

[email protected] 10 10 10


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Friday morning

Back sesh

No deads legs still sore from wed and I'll be riding bike the moro.

Pulldown

Plate8 3x10

D-handle Pulldown

Plate [email protected]

[email protected] 8 9

Plate loaded Pulldown

[email protected]

[email protected] 7

Db row

[email protected] 3x10

Left side only

22.5kg @ 10 10 10 15

Delts

Db press

[email protected]

[email protected] 10 10

BB front press

[email protected] 10

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat raises

[email protected] 3x10

Booooom done

Bw 81kg yeeeeeehA


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Monday morning

Chest and arms

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline db

40kg 3x8

Pec dec

100kg 3x8

Tri pulldown cable ss

X3

Ez curls standing

30kg 3x8

Db twist curls

12.5kg 3x8-10


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Just smashed legs straight after nightshift to..

Squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] 20

Sumo squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ham curl

[email protected] 12 12 12

Quad ext

[email protected] 10 10 10

Calve raises

[email protected] 10 10 10 10 10

Booooooom done in!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Some more progress pics

Try not to get to excited now laaaaadies!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like you've added some size on the arms fella?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah mate seeing some good size all round!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Iove the classic Brock v back shot great going bud

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha yeah its like my signature pose!. Lol

Thanks bud

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Saturday morning

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pulldown behind neck

[email protected] 8 7 7

Cable row d-handle

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Plate loaded Pulldown

[email protected] 10 8 10

Db row

[email protected] 10 10 10

Left side only

22.5kg 10 10 10

Db delt press

[email protected]

[email protected] 8

Military front press

[email protected]

[email protected] 10

Lat raises

[email protected] 10 10 10

Next week I'm going to start using the plate loaded delt press.

Struggled to get the 35's up but I know id manage heavier if I had

a better starting point.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

4am this morning went like this...

Chest

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline plate loaded press

[email protected] 3x8

Pec dec

[email protected] 8 8 8

Cable pushdown ss

Standing ez curls

[email protected] 12 15 9

Db twist curls

14kg 3x10


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Any spotters knocking around at 4am to help with that flat bench??


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol there actually was one guy there

But I never use spotters as I train on

My own so can't guarantee I'll have one for next time!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Trained back the other day went something like this...

No deads bike riding at wkend and it kills my back

And reallt messes up my day!

Pulldown

Plate [email protected] 3x10

Seated cable row

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Plate loaded pull down

100kg @ 3x10

Db row

[email protected] 3x10

Left side only db row

[email protected] 3x12

Military front press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat raise

12kg @ 3x10


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tuesday chest routine

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] pb

Incline db

[email protected] 10 12 10

Pec dec

100kg @ 3x8

Cable ss:

Push down

Ropes over head x3

Chin ups 12 8

Ez curl 2x10


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice PB mate well done

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

110 for 8 without a spotter is awesome mate, I'm too scared to put 2 plates on without a spotter! Getting hench


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Cheers guys

Yeah pretty chuffed wi that

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Not much gym time this week

Its all been about long cross country bike rides

Legs are feeling it the day was my 4th time out

And planning one more tomorrow before back to work on monday

And back to normal routine..........


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Week out the gym do you the world of good , be like a new fresh you when yeah start back

Good break ..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

So hit the gym sunday morning

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pulldown behind neck

Plate8 3x8

Cable row

[email protected]

[email protected] 8 8

Plate loaded Pulldown

[email protected] 3x10

Db row

32kg @ 3x10

Left side onle

22.5kg @ 3x12

Military front press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat raise

[email protected] 3x10

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hench-Life said:


> Left side onle
> 
> 22.5kg @ 3x12


You got a wonky left one Hench??


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> You got a wonky left one Hench??


Haha yeah its no where near as well formed as my right one

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm exactly the same mate but the other way round. Left lat, trap, bi & pec are all bigger than my right side - well annoying!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm I'd say my left pec is bigger than my right think my arms are quite even but my right delt is a bit more toned than my left..weird like and yeah annoying to!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Tuesday night went like this:

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] PB

[email protected] PB

[email protected]

Incline db

44kg @ 3x8

Pec dec

[email protected] 3x8

Tri pushdown cable ss x3

Standing ez curl

30kg 3x12

Booooooom done

2 pbs cant complain there especially since I was at

80kg I was thinking fuk this is heavy! ..anyone else ever get that?

117.5 for 5 suppose thats a pb to but im all about the 8RM these days

Really wonder what my 1RM would be


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great lifting there dude. You on cycle at the mo?


----------



## gdickdas (Jun 12, 2013)

Good stuff right there! Nice work...

"I was thinking fuk this is heavy! ..anyone else ever get that?"

All the time...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Great lifting there dude. You on cycle at the mo?


Yeah dude got 2wks left on cycle

Did NPP for 8wks

And tri-test for 10wks


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice work man them weights cruising up nicely!! get a spotter and see what you can do i wouldnt be able to resist


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Loz said:


> Nice work man them weights cruising up nicely!! get a spotter and see what you can do i wouldnt be able to resist


Yeah I think I'm gonna have to for next wk!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Loz said:


> Nice work man them weights cruising up nicely!! get a spotter and see what you can do i wouldnt be able to resist


Yeah I think I'm gonna have to for next wk!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Loz said:


> Nice work man them weights cruising up nicely!! get a spotter and see what you can do i wouldnt be able to resist


Yeah I think I'm gonna have to for next wk!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I would bud give you a right boost too !!!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Chest this morning

Flat bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] PB

[email protected] PB

incline db

44kg 3x8

Pec dec

[email protected] 8 6

Cable pushdown

x3

V handle pushdown

x3

Ez curl

30kg 3x10

DB twist curl

16kg 2x8


----------



## gdickdas (Jun 12, 2013)

Good work! Congrats on the PB's!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks mate appreciate that.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure what you bw is, but you must be close to getting your name up on the forge board with a 140kg bench??


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Miles off mate is it not 220kg by luke?

Tried for the bw press at 80kg think I managed 26 reps its 30 on the board.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

I was meaning the 1RM for double your bw, I see videos getting up loaded every now and then another 20kg and you'll be on there. If your doing this without a spotter, just think what you might put up with one. I'm not in your league but like yourself i don't have a training partner.

I don't train their personally, i use invergordon and thats where i know Luke from, once the bridge rd works are sorted i will possibly sign up to the forge. It takes me an hour and a half to get into town from alness at the mo. So put training on top of that and then home again. I'd be a single man.....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I dont think I'd want to travel that far to train then have to travel home again

And the bridge road works are a nightmare!

I just kinda prefer to train on my own to not having rely on anyone

To meet you or wait for them if they are late

I'll get a spot from one of the boys next im down see what I get.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

So not posted in here for a while

For the last 3 month I haven't really weight trained coz any free time I've had

Has been spent on the bike..been riding alot of xc..and making the most of the good weather

Also the cardio has been really good for me I was really starting to get outta shape

Out of breath just from running up the stairs had a proper pot belly and every thing.

The decider was when I was out wi a mate and just got destroyed legs burning after 10 mins

So outta breath feeling like puking!

Half an hour and I was fuked lol..now 3 month later I can ride for 2hours and still feel I could do more.

So my starting body weight was 12st 10lb weight on friday was 11st 3lb

Also I had a month off work summer hols then I went back for 2wks of nights well was only 7 night

Then off for another 10..my diet when im working is spot on not so good when im off

So that wouldn't of helped really went off protein shakes to

So started back at the gym this wk will take it easy for the first 2wks

My goal this time is lean functional muscle

Im hoping to smash a few of the body weight records at my gym to

Im still gonna ride on days off so maintaining a level of fitness

And now the dark nights are coming in I'll train with weights after work.

Cant think of anything else just now I'll post my diet and routine ive been doing for the last

Wk later...

Peace out beys


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok for anyone who reads my dribble

Tonight

Deads

Lat pull down

Seated cable row

Pull ups

Preacher curls

Standing curls wide grip

Fore arm curls

Diets

7.00am 2 scoops whey

10am rice tuna oxo cube mixed spices

12am 1scoop whey

1pm rice tuna oxo cube mixed spices

4pm as above

6pm 1scoop whey

8pm dinner

10pm 2scoops whey

Weights are starting to come up again


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

stick some carbs with your whey meals bud.. drink em if appetites a prob..

i dont read your dribble usually, but i will now...

cmon bud build it up and nail that 200! OOOOOOH RAH!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks mate yeah I'll build it up over the next few wks with oats

Hopefully get that 200 this winter

I need to beat 23rep at body weight plus 1.5 tho which is 107kg for me tried last night managed 15rep no bother and thats first time deading properly in months 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

are you saying youre trying to do 107kg for 23 reps?

i cant do that...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats what the record is at the moment but its held by

a guy that weighs like 60kg so he'd be lifting 90kg

But I know I can beat him he also had the squat record

At 14reps I'll piss all over that in a few wks!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks like an interesting challenge, might try this myself at some point!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dont go flat out from day 1 bud, let poundages and intensity build for a few weeks (by which i mean a month lol)

just like with a diet, you need to give yourself somewhere to go...

starting back to hard, too heavy is my single biggest fault from the olden days :nono:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol last wk I started and finished my deads and squats at 60kg!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

That deads challenge looks gd!! So its 1.5x ur bodyweight for maximum reps?? No pauses?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Strewth, so 163.5kg for 23

That's making me ache thinking about it LOL

Think I've done 120kg for 15 as part of my full body before though

Better not think about it too much, I'm supposed to be injured LOL


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

that sounds like a young mans game plod, with a rock solid back too 

rest pause would make it doable tho..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not sure how it works am sure rest pause would be a no no

When I dead the weights don't touch the floor again till im finished

Although I see nothing wrong with pausing lock out but resting while weights are on floor

I see as cheating a little bit!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmm i always keep it tight a take a milisecond pause at the bottom to release some stress from my grip on continuous reps..

but then i dont use hand wraps..

to me a deadlift is a dead lift, ie from the floor..


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sup guys been a while since I posted in here lol...

Not really lifted much the last 18month plan was to drop down to lifting once or twice a wk last july in favour of riding the bike for 2 reasons wanted to make the most of the good weather and I was started to get fat and I looked s**t lol by dec I was down 2stone

Changed job end of jan and lost motivatinon for a couple months lost another stone...

Back lifting in may wrecked my shoulder in july and broke my finger so that was another 3months off..

Back training properly now about 8wks

Things are good lifts are increasing every week

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Nic one mate and welcome back.

I've been awol for a while too, but now changed from powerlifting to bodybuilding so here to pick up tips.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

bornagainmeathead said:


> Nic one mate and welcome back.
> 
> I've been awol for a while too, but now changed from powerlifting to bodybuilding so here to pick up tips.


Cheers mate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Cheers mate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

